#ubuntustudio 2010-08-23
<Iron23[MHA]> Hello. Could anyone perhaps help me with a quick problem I'm having with an install of 10.04?
<Iron23[MHA]> Anyone ?
<hellslinger> is anyone up?
<Blank__> it'll be a while before i sleep... not even 5pm here
<jussi> hellslinger: no :P
<hellslinger> anyone have any trouble with ardour as of late? I'm getting an "AudioSetup value for inputdevice is missing data" on launch that is preventing me from being able to play or record anything
<Blank__> hmm, nope
<hellslinger> oh man... this is not good, I've got a record to mix this week and can't open my sessions ;*(
<hellslinger> maybe the ardour dudes will know how to fix it
<holstein> hellslinger: what version?
<holstein> have you tried deleting your .config file
<holstein> add letter ardour make a new one?
<holstein> you could just move it somewhere and try it
<hellslinger> I'm trying both 2.8.6 and 2.8.11
<hellslinger> one is compiled locally (with vst and lv2 support) and the other is the apt version
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i wonder if thats a problem
<holstein> having 2 different versions
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> ask in #ardour
<holstein> those guys are on it
<hellslinger> cool, well thanks anyway fellas
<holstein> maybe having the 2 versions has messed up .ardour2
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> good luck
<hellslinger>   I'll check it out for sure
<hellslinger> thank you
<Blank__> what the
<jussi> cripes
<Makdaam> hi
<Makdaam> I've got some problems with Ubuntu Studio 10.04
<Makdaam> the sound servers are all messed up :S
<Makdaam> after autosuspending pa with jackctl all new applications with some kind of sound playback print "Bus Error" and exit
<holstein> hello Makdaam
<holstein> Makdaam: thats not the way it will work
<holstein> you cant have sound going
<holstein> start JACK
<holstein> and have it go over to JACK
<holstein> you stop everything
<Makdaam> easy to say
<holstein> then start jackcontrol
<holstein> that will suspend pulse
<Makdaam> ok
<holstein> and then you can use JACK
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> jack doesnt do a lot of casual sound task easily out of the box
<holstein> Makdaam: what are you trying to do?
<Makdaam> what about non-jack applications? is there an alsa emulation that I can use under esd or something?
<Makdaam> I'm trying to use jack and pa/esd/whatever interchangeably
<holstein> theres a pulse to JACK bridge
<holstein> that falktx has made for his distro
<holstein> KXstudio
<Makdaam> while running jackd at all times and having pa->jack module running would be optimal I'm open to other solutions
<holstein> check out...
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> you can run it live
<holstein> and decide if you want to add falks PPA to your ubuntu or whatever
<holstein> BUT again, what are you trying to do?
<holstein> you might not need JACK
<holstein> if your not using ardour
<holstein> or the routing features
<holstein> OR needing low latency
<Makdaam> I'd like to use jack routing (multiple soundcards with a monitoring output and standard output)
<Makdaam> I have no problems with jack enabled apps
<Makdaam> just the generic ones
<holstein> multiple sound cards is not simplified by JACK
<holstein> in any way
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> its an ALSA hack
<Makdaam> you can reconfigure alsa
<Makdaam> yeah
<holstein> to get that happening
<holstein> at that point
<holstein> its doing its thing
<holstein> Makdaam: check out
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> there a guy there
<holstein> [lsd]
<holstein> uses a couple sound cards and JACK
<Makdaam> I've already configured alsa the way I wanted :)
<holstein> phone... BB
<Makdaam> it's a single virtual alsa device now
<Makdaam> I'll check out KXStudio, looks promising
<Makdaam> and also I hate Gnome :D
<Makdaam> thanks for all the help
<Makdaam> bye
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-24
<Zarte> hi
<Zarte> good evening
<richbz> Hi All - I am getting a little frustrated trying to get my DV Cam working in ubuntu 10.04 with a -rt kernel.. can anybody help me
<holstein> hey richbz
<holstein> does it work with the generic kernel?
<holstein> is it RT specific?
<holstein> there is a newer kernel in this PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> add that and sudo apt-get install linux-realtime
<richbz> @holstein I was unable to get it to work in the generic kernel but after I went through all the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation and made the rt kernel the default boot kernel it was recognized... problem is it doesn't actually capture.. it will control the cam but it will not capture from it... Thanks for any help you can provide.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> have you tried VLC?
<richbz> just capture off my dv cam which is firewire
 * holstein not really a video guy
<richbz> no
<holstein> your in the video group?
<richbz> yes
<richbz> I'm going to try the vlc now
<richbz> I already tried Kino and Kdenlive
<holstein> also
<holstein> i had to do something from
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<holstein> echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' |
<holstein> sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules
<holstein> you should be able to test this by running whatever your trying to capture with as root
<holstein> i would do that just to rule out a permissions error
<richbz> should I put both lines in the terminal
<richbz> echo and sudo
<holstein> i did the whole thing in one commandd
<holstein> you'll need to restart
<holstein> OR
<holstein> sudo restart udev
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can just run sudo VLC
<holstein> or sudo whatever
<holstein> and test that way
<holstein> if it wont capture that way
<holstein> then its not permissios
<holstein> then its not permissions*
<richbz> it echo'd back the first part  'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"'
<holstein> thats sounds right :)
<holstein> try sudo restart udev
<holstein> and go for it
<richbz> Ok I'll check now
<richbz> It does the same thing ... I can control the dv cam but cannot capture
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so your not dealing with permissions then
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what are you using to capture?
<holstein> software?
<richbz> Kino
<holstein> does VLC see it?
<richbz> I don't see a firewire option in vlc
<holstein> AH
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what is the device?
<richbz> JVC MiniDV camcorder
<richbz> >> Starting Capture
<richbz> >> AV/C Enabled
<richbz> >>> Using iec61883 capture
<richbz> >>> iec61883Reader::StartThread on port 1
<richbz> >>> AVC enabled
<richbz> >> Constructing File Capture tracker
<richbz> >>> AVC enabled
<richbz> that is wht the terminal said as I was trying to use capture in kino
<holstein> richbz: install dvgrab
<holstein> and see if that sees it
<holstein> and let me search around some more...
<richbz> ok
<holstein> its in the repos
<richbz> dvgrab is already installed
<holstein> JVC GRD-650US ??
<holstein> richbz: does dvgrab see it?
<richbz> holstein: yes
<holstein> yes it sees it?
<holstein> you get capture with it?
<richbz> and it is a JVC but I don't remember the model number I think it has 250 in it
<richbz> it is a small one
<holstein> might just be a kino thing
<holstein> older version or something
<richbz> it sees it but it says its waiting for DV
<holstein> richbz: and you pushed play on the camera?
<richbz> yes it is playing now
<holstein> and no joy?
<holstein> hmmm
<richbz> but it still says its waiting for DV...
<holstein> shut it down
<holstein> dvgrab
<holstein> and restart it as sudo
<holstein> sudo dvgrab
<holstein> and try it again
<richbz> thats how i did it before
<richbz> what is the command to stop a program
<holstein> sudo killall dvgrab ?
<holstein> does that get it?
<richbz> it says no process found
<holstein> probably stopped then
<richbz> when i do sudo dvgrab it automatically starts the dv cam playing but the terminal says waiting for DV...
<holstein> damn
<holstein> seems like its so close to working
<holstein> richbz: try restarting the box
<richbz> lol right that is exactly what i was thinking
<holstein> and running dvgrav as normal user
<holstein> and let me look some more...
<richbz> you mean the whole cpu or just the terminal
<holstein> i was thinking restart the box
<holstein> incase those added files arent quite being read yet
<holstein> but im really just taking a stab
<richbz> at this point anything is worth a try to me .. thanks I'm going to restart now
<holstein> richbz: i would try
<holstein> irc.gnome.org #kino
<holstein> and maybe the mailing list for kino
<holstein> and/or
<holstein> ubuntustudio
<holstein> im just not familiar enough with video to be much help
 * holstein is an audio guy
<holstein> i know there are video folk in here sometimes
<richbz> no prob.. I do have audio questions but I am trying to get my video in here and working first .. thanks for all your help
<holstein> richbz: anytime
<valkyr> disconnect
<Alex__> this is ubuntu support?
<Davidmp> Does wubi support ubuntu studio if i download the iso?
<holstein> Davidmp: i think you can
<holstein> but i really wouldnt suggest it
<holstein> i would do a wubi install of the normal ubuntu
<holstein> and add whatever software you want
<holstein> from the ubuntustudio metapackages
<holstein> i had that going on back at 8.10
<Davidmp> wubi isnt even installing a distro
<holstein> Davidmp: you mean its not working for you?
<Davidmp> yep not at al
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe something to do with your windows version
<Davidmp> vista 32bit
<holstein> ive only tried it in XP
<Davidmp> it used to work
<holstein> and had good luck actually
<Davidmp> -_-
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Davidmp: are you using the most current wubi?
<holstein> or the one from the disc?
<Davidmp> yes from wubi.com
<holstein> i cant imaging those would be much different
<Davidmp> ubuntu studio doesnt work on a disc
<Davidmp> at least for me
<holstein> Davidmp: ??
<holstein> its not a live distro
<holstein> there is only an installer
<holstein> Davidmp: i would get the normal ubuntu disc
<holstein> and try the included wubi
<Davidmp> well guess im waiting 4 weeks
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> Davidmp: 4weeks?
<Davidmp> yeah i requested a disc
<holstein> you can download it
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Davidmp> mk
<Davidmp> is using a flashdrive any different from a disc?
<holstein> yup
<Davidmp> i need to use a flashdrive
<holstein> you mean
<holstein> to install from?
<holstein> or to?
<Davidmp> to install to
<holstein> AH
<holstein> nah
<holstein> it'll be similar
<Davidmp> oh ok
<Davidmp> too bad wubi isnt working.. dont really want to partition my disk
<holstein> try that wubi
<holstein> first
<holstein> the one on the disc
<Davidmp> mk
<Davidmp> thank you ill be back if i have any problems
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-25
<drumhead> Using Ubuntu Studio 10.4, JACK, linux-rt, firewire driver (FFADO), Presonus Firepod. JACK starts, but stops itself within seconds
<drumhead> getting error: firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads: -1, DRIVER NT: could not start driver
<holstein> hey drumhead
 * holstein has a firepod
<holstein> your in luck :)
<holstein> drumhead: open jackcontrol
<holstein> dont start JACK yet
<holstein> just open 'setup'
<holstein> and uncheck the realtime box
<holstein> then set the sample rate to 44.1
<drumhead> ok
<holstein> and set frames/periods to 512
<holstein> and periods/buffer to 3
<drumhead> done
<holstein> after that, what is the ms latency reading down in the right?
<holstein> lower right?
<holstein> 60 or so?
<drumhead> 34.8
<holstein> that'll do
<holstein> OK
<holstein> close that
<drumhead> done
<holstein> go ahead and close JACK
<holstein> what firewire card do you have?
<holstein> texas intruments is the deal
<drumhead> its a Rosewill
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> do you see it in lspci ?
<holstein> run
<drumhead> I think it is VIA unfortunately
<holstein> lspci in a terminal
<holstein> and double check
<holstein> i got a VIA thats not bad actually
<holstein> totally useable
<holstein> but i use TI when possible
<drumhead> FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80)
<drumhead> I've heard that about TI, good news about VIA though--thought I might be screwed
<drumhead> above was from lspci, btw
<holstein> lets go on
<holstein> and we'll emilinate some other things
<drumhead> ok
<holstein> first
<holstein> run
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> and maybe put that in pastebin
<holstein> what we are looking for
<drumhead> not sure about pastebin, sorry
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and paste your output from cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> and drop me the link
<drumhead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483215/
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> so
<holstein>  17:     146391   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci1394
<holstein> i read that as your firewire being off by itself
<holstein> which is good
<holstein> drumhead: OK
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> well...
<holstein> before that
<holstein> how do you have it hooked up?
<holstein> try unplugging any other firewire gear
<drumhead> no other firewire gear is plugged in
<holstein> with the old freebob driver, i could have an external HD going too
<drumhead> have bare bones
<holstein> but now that seems to be broken
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and try starting jack
<holstein> make sure
<holstein> you have the firewire driver
<drumhead> ok, stopped almost immediately
<holstein> and hopefully we get the awesome blue light
<drumhead> should I run in verbose?
<holstein> hmmm
<drumhead> does go blue for a few seconds
<holstein> drumhead: run
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> make sure you are booting the RT kernel
<holstein> still should be able to run though
<drumhead> Linux ustudio00 2.6.31-11-rt #154-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Jun 9 12:28:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> if your getting the light for a second
<holstein> im suspicious of that VIA chip then
<holstein> i cant remember what the exact chip i had was
<holstein> and its not in a box right now or id look
<drumhead> the worst part is that i had it running for a couple hours last night, but with not-so-great latency in a vanilla kernel
<holstein> hmmm
<drumhead> installed the rt kernel today, and neither work
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> drumhead: well
<holstein> i can run mine stable at around 2.4 ms
<holstein> so you'll get there
<drumhead> what kind of hardware to you have?
<holstein> i had a P4
<holstein> with a gig of ram
<holstein> and TI chip
<holstein> 2.4 i think
<holstein> nothing special
<holstein> and i got that
<drumhead> i have another machine that i'll try next with an AMD 3800+, 2 GB ram, and a different firewire card... maybe better luck with it
<holstein> i got a dual core box recently
<drumhead> did the dual core help?
<holstein> drumhead: there is a couple live discs
<holstein> that make it easy to test
<holstein> drumhead: i go in and run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and test the firepod
<holstein> that saves some time
<drumhead> hrm... UbuntuStudio live disc?
<holstein> hmmm, the dual core didnt hurt :)
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> kxstudio is live, and very similar to ubuntu
<drumhead> what you use?
<holstein> i like to test with http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html too
<holstein> drumhead: i use ubuntustudio
<holstein> and im working on a live disc for it
<drumhead> nice
<holstein> i gotta get a friend to help :/
<persia> The problem with live environments is that the overlay filesystems tend to increase latency (although they are *great* for investigating look&feel)
<holstein> i'll get it though
<holstein> but til then
<drumhead> well, i'm a programmer, but new to linux, would help if i would be worth anything to you
<drumhead> :)
<holstein> ^^ those are good
<holstein> persia: totally
<holstein> i just like to see if the hardware will work
<holstein> without waiting on an install
<drumhead> gotcha
<drumhead> well, that makes sense
<drumhead> you've been a great help
<persia> holstein, It's great for that too.
<holstein> drumhead: its do-able
<holstein> quite nice acutally
<holstein> drumhead: how long you had the firepod?
<drumhead> i hope so, i don't like my windows/cubase setup... i've had it about a year and a half
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i used cubase/XP for years
<holstein> i felt like someone bought me a ton of new gear though
<holstein> when i got JACK and everything up and running :)
<drumhead> yeah, i'm excited about learning how to use ardour and jamin, etc.
<holstein> drumhead: check out #opensourcemusicians
<drumhead> do you play an instrument then?
<holstein> theres a podshow
<holstein> and some handy info
<holstein> drumhead: i play bass
<drumhead> podshow?
<holstein> drumhead: podcast?
<holstein> audio show
<holstein> live broadcast
<holstein> i studied percussion in school though
<drumhead> will check it out then
<holstein> and switched to bass
<drumhead> nice, where did you go to school?
<holstein> western carolina university
<holstein> here in the woods :)
<drumhead> hah
<drumhead> unfortunately i've had very little musical schooling
<holstein> good for you :)
<drumhead> lol
<holstein> yeah, i dropped out when i figured out you can get paid to play
<holstein> http://www.notreble.com/buzz/2010/03/03/new-release-from-ron-brendle-and-mike-holstein-rhizome/
<holstein> thats the latest thing i got
<holstein> interesting 2 bass project
<drumhead> very cool... i have bookmarked it and will check it out when i get sound working on this stupid thing
<holstein> drumhead: what kind of programming are you into ?
<holstein> im sure the ubuntustudio team would be interested in that kind of help
<drumhead> currently i work for a GIS company doing mostly C# programming
<drumhead> but, i've been meaning to learn a bit about signal processing, etc for a while
<holstein> and now you can
<holstein> pure date seems cool
<holstein> and i bet its easy if your a programmer
<holstein> puredata*
<drumhead> interesting. I hadn't heard of that... also bookmarked.
<drumhead> well, thanks for all the help holstein
<holstein> drumhead: anytime
<drumhead> i'm sure i'll see you around here some time
<antidonee> whats the latest version
<antidonee> of us
<persia> 10.04
<antidonee> is that over a year old
<persia> No.  Four months.
<antidonee> whens  the next release
<persia> October
<antidonee> right around the cornr
<persia> Yep.
<antidonee> is there a beta version before the relase
<persia> Yep.
<persia> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<persia> That wasn't quite what I expected :(
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<persia> Beta in just over a week.
<antidonee> is that studioo tho
<persia> Same archives.  Same schedule.
<antidonee> i c
<antidonee> wow dates on things that havent happend yet
<antidonee> 10/10/10 on 10.10
<persia> That's the plan.
<antidonee> everyone is goign to throw a massive party
<antidonee> and get loaded and be installing 10.10
<persia> Lots of folks do that every year.  Join #ubuntu-release-party the day of release.
<persia> (it doesn't exist before then)
<antidonee> are the file timestmpe going to be 10:10 am   ha ha
<persia> I doubt it, but it would be nifty.
<antidonee> yes, 10.10  was a great idea
<antidonee> lots of smart people around to save the day
<Davidmp> how do i use the feisty artwork?
<holstein> hey Davidmp
<Davidmp> i downloaded it but i want to activate it
<Davidmp> hey
<holstein> try in themes
<holstein> Davidmp: are you running 10.04?
<Davidmp> yeah its awesome
<holstein> system-preferences-apperance
<holstein> and find the wallpaper
<holstein> where ever it is
<Davidmp> and i noticed that the ubuntu studio uses gnome as its service name
<Davidmp> any way to change that?
<holstein> Davidmp: service name?
<holstein> DNS ?
<Davidmp> no
<Davidmp> when you first start ubuntu there are sessions
<Davidmp> ubuntu studio is named gnome though
<holstein> hmmm
<Davidmp> -ill be off and on so sorry i dont answer-
<holstein> im not sure what you mean
<holstein> i think out there
<holstein> you are choosing between gnome or KDE
<holstein> or whatever LXDE
<Davidmp> yeah brb
<davidmp> i dont see a session for ubuntu  studio -just restarted for updates-
<davidmp> is it just installing apps and a theme?
<holstein> davidmp: by the time you get to that login screen
<davidmp> mmhm
<holstein> you can only login to ubuntu
<davidmp> how do i get ubuntu s?
<holstein> session lets you choose between gnome or whatever
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<davidmp> o.o it looks different
<holstein> the studio part is just some extra meta packages of software
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> and a theme
<holstein> and no network manager
<davidmp> ive had ubuntu studio over xubuntu
<davidmp> is that why it looks a little different?
<holstein> so, your running XFCE?
<davidmp> different icons etc
<davidmp> i was i run ubuntu now
<holstein> SO
<holstein> how did you install ubuntu?
<davidmp> i did a fresh install from the iso
<holstein> from a xubuntu disc?
<davidmp> wiped the harddisk
<davidmp> no
<davidmp> from a usb flsh drive using ubuntu
<davidmp> from ubuntu.com
<holstein> OK
<holstein> then you added the ubuntustudio stuff
<davidmp> yes
<holstein> SO you've got vanilla ubuntu
<davidmp> yes
<holstein> gnome
<holstein> and you added the ubuntustudio meta packages
<davidmp> no session?
<holstein> the session is still gnome
<holstein> ubuntustudio just themes gnome
<davidmp> ahh ok
<holstein> differently
<davidmp> i sorta like xfce version of ubuntu studio lol
<holstein> you can run whatever widnow manager you want
<holstein> and use the ubuntustudio software
<davidmp> just have to install ubuntu studio meta packages correct
<holstein> what i do
<holstein> i tell folks to go to synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the packages
<davidmp> mk
<holstein> i only get the audio ones
<davidmp> im a animator lol
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugings
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins*
<holstein> and linux-rt
<holstein> and ubuntustudio-controls
<holstein> davidmp: so you dont need most of that stuf
<holstein> f
<davidmp> yeah
<holstein> you probably only need ubuntustudio-graphics and ubuntustudio-video
<davidmp> SO i can install xubuntu over ubuntu and download ubuntu studio to that?
<holstein> OR you can just go and install the packages you want/use
<holstein> davidmp: you can install the meta-packages into whatever
<holstein> but the theme related ones will only work in gnome
<holstein> i wouldnt get the theme related ones with XFCE or LXDE
<holstein> or KDE
<davidmp> yeah
<holstein> you can install xubuntu
<holstein> and run sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> thats probably all you need
<davidmp> thank you for all your help
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> davidmp: you can also
<holstein> opps
<holstein> oh well
<holstein> installing xubuntu-desktop would be easier :/
<plotino> hi all
<plotino> there is any guitar tuner in ubuntu studio?
<plotino> anybody in?
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-26
<Blank__> :|
<prep> Having issues with Jack
<holstein> hey prep
<holstein> whats the trouble?
<prep> hey holstein
<prep> crashes on start
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what sound device are you using?
<prep> let me get you the log
<prep> just the built in card, had it working once under Wubi, decided to do a complete Ubuntu install after grub failed
<prep> I'm test driving to decide if I want to make the move to Linux, longtime Mac user, tired of the Kool-Aid
<prep> Here's the log
<prep> Please check your /etc/security/limits.conf for the following lines and correct/add them:   @audio          -       rtprio          100   @audio          -       nice            -10 After applying these changes, please re-login in order for them to take effect. You don't appear to have a sane system configuration. It is very likely that you encounter xruns. Please apply all the above mentioned changes and start jack again! 11:52:3
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what is the output of
<holstein> uname -a
<prep> I'm sorry, I don't understand
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> run that
<holstein> uname -a
<prep> In the Terminal, I get  "laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 06:07:29 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<holstein> OK
<holstein> start jack control
<holstein> but dont start JACK yet
<holstein> click on 'setup'
<prep> Ok
<holstein> on the left side there is a checkbox for 'realtime'
<prep> checked
<holstein> make sure that is unchecked
<prep> Ok
<holstein> down in the lower right
<holstein> there is latency in ms
<holstein> msecs
<prep> ok
<holstein> what is that?
<prep> 46.4
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good for now
<holstein> click OK or SAVE or whatever
<holstein> and close that
<prep> done
<holstein> and get back to the main JACK window
<holstein> and try starting it
<prep> same
<holstein> OK
<holstein> close that
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> tyrp
<holstein> type*
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and click start
<prep> working, what was the issue?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so stop it
<holstein> and close that
<holstein> and lets troubleshoot some permissions
<holstein> you should be in the audio group
<prep> Ok
<holstein> but lets double check
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo adduser YOU audio
<holstein> for me
<holstein> it would be
<holstein> sudo adduser holstein audio
<prep> done
<holstein> what did it say?
<prep> user added
<holstein> AH
<holstein> so that was probably it then
<prep> wasn't added was I?
<holstein> if you were, it should have said
<holstein> user is already a member of that group
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> try starting jack control again
<holstein> and see if it starts
<holstein> you might need to log out for that to take effect
 * holstein cant remember
<prep> working
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> SO
<holstein> there are a couple things we tweak
<holstein> stop JACK
<prep> doen
<prep> done
<holstein> and open 'setup'
<prep> Ok
<holstein> you see in the middle
<holstein> sample rate is usually cool at 44100
<prep> I see all over, ha.
<prep> yes
<holstein> but the others
<holstein> frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> those are the ones you can tweak
<holstein> to get you latency lower
<holstein> *if needed*
<holstein> with that internal interface and a generic kernel
<holstein> 46.4 is fine
<holstein> but if you plug in a midi keyboard
<holstein> and try to play a soft synth
<holstein> you hit a note
<holstein> and 46.4 msecs later
<holstein> you hear the sound
<prep> Ah ok. Whole plan is to get a MSI, run Ardour Q Tractor, deciding on interface, just sold Apogee.
<holstein> that can be annoying
<prep> Yes it can
<prep> latency sucks
<holstein> well, as you get furthing into it
<holstein> this is how you tweak that
<holstein> you can try other kernels
<prep> roger that
<prep> What setup are you running?
<holstein> there are 2 other lower latency ones in the repo
<prep> cool
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> works great
<prep> Use to have oe
<prep> one
<holstein> and resonalby priced
<holstein> i run the realtime kernel
<prep> Know those guys well, near my hometown
<holstein> prep: AH presonus?
<prep> Wrapping my head around linux audio. Yes, Presonus
<holstein> cool
<holstein> prep: its a bit challenging to get started
<holstein> but quite worth it
<prep> I'm a recording engineer, work for Apple, getting jaded
<holstein> there really is nothing like JACK
<holstein> i use ardrou and JACK on OSX occasianally
<holstein> ardour*
<prep> I've been reading on it for the last few years
<prep> I like Ardour, but I need MIDI
<holstein> well, welcome :)
<holstein> ardour is going to get it
<prep> what do you produce?
<holstein> soon actually
<holstein> but with JACK
<prep> what I read, would be a godsend
<holstein> you can use whatever you want with ardour
<prep> Familiar with MSI?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> im thinking MSI the computer company though
<holstein> like the MSI wind
<prep> Looking at a new laptop, i5 from them
<holstein> thats probably not what you are talking about
<holstein> prep: OH ok
<holstein> let me throw a couple links at you
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<prep> Just sold my last Mac Book Pro, just too exensive to run Linux on a Mac, I love the hardware though
<holstein> that last one is a friends blog over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> [lsd]
<holstein> he does a ot of MIDI in linux
<prep> sweet, thanks
<prep> Glad you responded, big help
<holstein> anytime
<prep> Those links will come in handy in my journey
<holstein> i get around 2 msecs latency with my firepod
<holstein> stable
<prep> what! nICE
<holstein> thats with 8 tracks recording at once
<prep> Where you located?
<holstein> asheville north carolina
<prep> I'm in Nashville
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i got a friend up there
<holstein> jimmy dulin
<holstein> havent talked to him in years though
<prep> Not familiar
<holstein> i went to school with brian sutton ;)
<holstein> i think he would remember me
<holstein> we used to play a little back then
<prep> I'm looking for other users in my area, the whole idea of open source appeals to me. I'm from Mississippi originally
<holstein> hmm
<prep> I'm jaded on the whole Nashville scene
<holstein> is there a loco channel?
<holstein> for nasheville
<prep> found one on Ubuntu, mostly older gents
<holstein> well, that wont necessarily help with audio
<prep> nope
<holstein> the one here is great
<holstein> but im really the only audio guy
<prep> y'all have the whole jam band vibe going
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> some of us
<holstein> i hardly ever play here
<holstein> its challening to make money in asheville
<holstein> i drive to charlotte or greenville or where ever
<holstein> havnet made it up to nashville yet
<prep> I produce drum and bass. I dj'd years ago, tech house, switched recently to d&b.
<holstein> i go up to NYC though
<holstein> thats more where jazz is happening
<prep> Well, the live show scene is excellent
<prep> you play jazz?
<holstein> but i hear nashville has a jazz scene
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> well, i play a lot of stuff
<holstein> but thats what i get paid for mostly
<prep> I like Miles, Coltrane, Chic, Herbie
<holstein> cool
<holstein> we did a chick corea concert here
<holstein> it was great
<prep> last year wasn't?
<holstein> had an acoustic set and an electric one
<holstein> well, a cover band
<prep> ah, Herbie played last Sunday night
<prep> Ryman
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i caught herbie here in ashevill
<holstein> it was just OK really
<holstein> the first tune was great
<holstein> and then, because of the moog thing
<prep> glad to meet someone finally that knows linux audio
<prep> Jaco's son lives here
<prep> I want to come to moog Fest
<holstein> he announced bringing an asheville native to the stage
<holstein> and it was a moog keyboard
<holstein> that he did not no how to use
<prep> nice one
<prep> ha
<holstein> so we all paid to see herbie learn where the controls are on a moog
<holstein> while they played watermelon man
<prep> weird, thought that was his thing
<holstein> and the hippies danced
<holstein> well, he played an ARP
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> on those old albums
<holstein> and the technolgy has changed a lot anyways
<prep> yeah, he did, just thought he'd be well versed in analogue
<prep> true
<holstein> i left
<holstein> but that first tune was great
<prep> lol, I would have too
<holstein> a 25 minute 'dolphin dance'
<holstein> terri lynn carington on drums
<holstein> she rocked it
<prep> I'm excited to see what linux audio has in store in the future
 * holstein too
<prep> tom tom club is here in Sept
<prep> break out my best Byrne moves
<holstein> hehe
<prep> well time for lunch, much obliged. Any more links to share?
<holstein> i can find some for next time :)
<holstein> prep: IF
<holstein> you install and boot a realtime kernel
<holstein> just re-check that box
<holstein> and your good to go
<holstein> but i would just 'kick the tires' as is
<prep> roger that. Take care man. I will be purchasing that MSI soon, and looking back at Presonus.
<holstein> laterx...
<prep> this is my GF's old ass Presario to kick tires with
<prep> easy killa
<prep> one last question
<holstein> sure
<prep> I fired up amSynth, made connections, getting no output
<holstein> you got a MIDI USB keyboard?
<prep> yep, korg NanoKey
<holstein> where did you make the connections?
<holstein> in that main jack panel
<prep> Nanokey out to amSynth In
<holstein> you click 'connect'
<holstein> then there are 3 tabs
<holstein> one is 'audio'
<holstein> and the other 2 are for midi
<prep> Ok
<holstein> it can be a little confusing
<holstein> most of what i do midi-related is over in the alsa tabe
<holstein> tab*
<holstein> prep: there are little + signs
<holstein> in there
<holstein> you click those to expand everything
<holstein> your used to a patchbay i bet
<holstein> so once you get everything showing up there
<holstein> an expanded
<holstein> and*
<holstein> you'll make sense of it quick
<prep> got it working, MIDI channel was wrong
<holstein> AH
<holstein> cool
<holstein> :)
<prep> Know to get MIDI control over the parameters?
 * holstein rarely does midi
<holstein> but the folks over in #opensourcemusicians know
<holstein> and are very helpful
<prep> well I have a bigger MIDI control with assignable knobs, ok, cool
<prep> will check, thanks again, later
<holstein> :)
<maheanuu> IaOrana Ia Oe hello to all
<holstein> hey maheanuu
<maheanuu> I installed US over Lucid 10.04 and now am re installing a lot of the apps that dropped off the ends of the earth and also am having a devil of a time trying to rip and convert audio files
<maheanuu> Hello Holstein
<holstein> right
<holstein> in the future
<holstein> you can just add the studio apps the lucid
<holstein> or maverick by then :)
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> rip from CD?
<holstein> there are some questionable codecs you need
<holstein> if your working with mp3's
<maheanuu> My major problem is that I am in the middle of the south pacific 5000miles from any help or anyone that uses Linux
<holstein> you can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> well, your here now :)
<maheanuu> I ripped about 20 discs yesterday and then found Asunder was only ripping and storing in the AVI format and I cannot find how to get in and configure it or Gnac correctly
<maheanuu> And I am gonna book mark you....    I am not at the end of the world, I am over it
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> so your ripping DVD's
<holstein> yeah, i just get netflix these days
<holstein> and comply with the US laws
<holstein> pretty much
<maheanuu> that is what I am working with, I finally weaned myself from lil bill and his printing press (for him) and I am spending a lot of time learning and learning and learning
<holstein> cool
<holstein> well, it can be done, im sure
<holstein> did you install that package?
<holstein> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maheanuu> I have cds that are getting to the point of not playing and i cannot replace them as I am here forever
<maheanuu> that is where I am headed now
<holstein> well, try installing that stuff
<holstein> and restarting
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> acutally you shouldnt need to restart or logout
<holstein> anyways, if that doesnt do it, you need to check on what your grabbing from
<holstein> and what your converting to
<holstein> if the cd's are damaged, thats about all you can do
<holstein> maybe too damaged to read
<maheanuu> I am running it now and it is going to take awhile as our DSL here is about as a 28k modem
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its a lot of stuff too
<holstein> but you can get it sorted out
<holstein> ubuntustudio wont help you with that though
<holstein> the studio packages are for pro audio and video
<holstein> and graphics
<maheanuu>  am just trying to save what I can and also I am going to be putting about 5k of cassettes on mp3 also before they go bad also
<holstein> nothing special or different by the way of codecs in it
<maheanuu> I know and that is why I am presently trying to learn it...   I live on the island of Raiatea and I am trying to get the locals interested in using something worth while and seperate from Windoze
<maheanuu> just checked my download speed according to our post office I am getting 58kbps
<maheanuu> I have been using Gimp for years and love it
<maheanuu> I haven't had to do very many restarts unless it was fooling with the kernel
<maheanuu> I used to be (eons ago) a field engineer for Sperry Univacd
<maheanuu> I moved here to French Polynesia and now I am playing ketchup....   and am older than dirt among other attributes
<maheanuu> I have been studying and learning all my life and that is a long long time.....  I find that I can't seem to find it in me to let go and quit...  I am always trying to learn something
<holstein> thats great :)
<holstein> i feel the same way
 * holstein is a tinkerer
<maheanuu> Ok am in the installation mode now.....
<maheanuu> where are you located holstein?
<holstein> ashville north carolina US
<holstein> asheville*
<maheanuu> Ok, that is a beautiful place I passed thru there way back in the 50's on my way to Cecil field in Jax fla
<maheanuu> I spent most of my navy career in Asia, did a 2 month stint at Cecil and was transferred back to Japan
<holstein> yeah, i like it here
<holstein> just got a place downtown this year
 * holstein was living up in the woods
<holstein> that was nice too
<maheanuu> I retired out in 74 and became a sperry univac field engineer and rite back to the Navy this time as a LCDR equiv and a lot better pay
<holstein> nice
<maheanuu> I immigrated here in 77 and became a citizen in 84 when my mil obligations were fulfilled
<maheanuu> Ok, I am done and now I will go to asunder and Gnac and see if I can configure them and get them to play nice with me......   Thanks much for your time and I WILL be back....
<holstein> maheanuu: anytime
<prep> I cannot get Bristol to load properly. Some GUI's open, others, black box, then shuts. No sound ever.
<holstein> prep: bristol only?
<holstein> you might need to relax your JACK settings more
<holstein> some of that might be bristol
<holstein> some of it might be the generic kernel
 * persia never had much luck with running bristol
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i was going to say, i havnet tried bristol in a while, but when i did, i quickly found other soft synths i liked better
<holstein> zynaddsubfx or yoshi
<holstein> xsynth
<holstein> whysynth
<persia> whysynth is nice
<prep> cool, thanks for the 411
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-27
<prep> Need help geting Buzztard installed, and running
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> prep: hey
 * holstein looking to see what buzztard is
<prep> Holstein my man, how does it
<prep> http://www.buzztard.org/index.php/Download
<holstein> you did apt-get install gtk-doc-tools libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnomecanvas2-dev libgnomevfs2-dev libgsf-1-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev libhal-dev liboil0.3-dev librsvg2-dev
 * holstein looking at http://www.buzztard.org/index.php/Building#Ubuntu
<holstein> prep: going well :)
<prep> do I run all of that at once in the terminal?
<holstein> prep: i would probably just add https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
<holstein> and then it should be searchable in synaptic
<holstein> or wherever you install packages
<prep> How do I add?
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> you just run
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
<holstein> i always double check my sources list thought
<holstein> i always double check my sources list though**
<holstein> before updating the cache
<prep> still learning this package bit
<holstein> after running that
<holstein> go to synaptic
<prep> there
<holstein> and look under settings
<prep> there
<holstein> repositories
<holstein> PHONE
<holstein> bb
<holstein> look for those 2 lines
<holstein> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<holstein> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<holstein> under...
<holstein> 'other software'
<prep> checked
<holstein> then you just update
<holstein> click 'reload'
<holstein> and search for buzztard
<holstein> BBL
<prep> in Synaptic? Nothing is found
<holstein> did you reload
<prep> yep
<holstein> prep: i gotta run out the door
<holstein> :/
<holstein> but you see those lines
<holstein> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<prep> ok, later
<holstein> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<holstein> in your sources?
<prep> saw the first, not second
<holstein> OH
<holstein> add the second one too
<prep> how?
<holstein> but i bet its still updating what is searchable
<holstein> in settings repositories
<holstein> go to
<holstein> other software
<holstein> and click add
<holstein> then put that in
<holstein> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<holstein> then if you dont see it when you search
<holstein> you can wait a bit
<holstein> if its says 'rebuilding search index'
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> OR
<prep> ok, thank Holstein, easy
<holstein> you can go back to a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then sudo apt-get install buzztard
<holstein> in *theory* :)
<holstein> nah, it'll work
<holstein> and this is probably the easiest way to add it
<prep> could not get lock
<holstein> AH
<holstein> you'll have to get the key
<holstein> i can help you later
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<holstein> ^^ its all on that page really
<prep> ok
<holstein> in the 'help installing' section
<prep> cool, later
<holstein> :)
<prep> Is there anybody out there? (Roger Waters voice)
<prep> Anyone familiar with compiling Buzztard?
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-28
<holstein> prep: that PPA didnt do it?
<holstein> prep: do you have those 2 lines added?
<holstein> you should run
<holstein> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 051D8B58
<holstein> then sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then sudo apt-get install buzztard
<holstein> ASSUMING
<holstein> you added both ...
<holstein> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<holstein> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<holstein> to your sources
<holstein> looks like a good how-to here though
<holstein> http://www.buzztard.org/index.php/Building#Ubuntu
<holstein> if for some reason that doesnt work out
 * holstein gotta run again...
<prep> I did that, it added the key, then nothing.
<prep> says it's still locked.
<holstein> prep: hmmm
<holstein> can you pastebin me the error sometime?
<prep> Holstein, you on?
<Davidmp> Hey what gdm is this? http://ubuntustudio.org/files/US3.png
<holstein> hey Davidmp
 * holstein looking
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> thats just the ubuntu studio themeing
<holstein> applied to the gnome login
<Davidmp> ok
<Davidmp> do i need to run a terminal command to get it?
<holstein> i think there is a newer one now
<holstein> with plymouth??
<holstein> whatever the recent changes were
<Davidmp> oh
<Davidmp> newer :/
<Davidmp> looked better lol
<holstein> Davidmp: there are 2 splash screen packages for ubuntustudio
<holstein> in the repos
<holstein> and one of them doesnt work anymore
<holstein> and i think thats the one
<Davidmp> ah ok
<holstein> im sure there is a way though
<Davidmp> i can dig out another ubuntu studio gdm i guess
<holstein> you could downgrade a bunch of stuff
<holstein> but i wouldnt do that
<Davidmp> yeah
<holstein> Davidmp: the themeing is really nice :)
<holstein> and yeah, that was slick
<Davidmp> yeah i love ubuntu studio one of the best distros
<Davidmp> softwares is the best
<Davidmp> i have one more question why does my mouse keep moving on its own?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> that aint good
<holstein> i got a friend with an old thinkpad
<holstein> and the little stick in the middle of the keyboard is dying
<holstein> so he has to disable the hardware in the bios
<holstein> and use an external mouse
<holstein> Davidmp: sounds like hardware
<Davidmp> mm odd
<holstein> is it a touchpad?
<Davidmp> yes
<Davidmp> i have a external mouse to
<holstein> Davidmp: are you dual booting anything?
<Davidmp> i use it for zooming etc.
<Davidmp> yes windows and ubuntu studio
<holstein> is it funky in windows?
<Davidmp> no
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Davidmp: i would try and isolate the problem
<holstein> to either the touchpad
<holstein> or the external mouse
<holstein> and start poking around about the drivers
<holstein> cause that aint right
<Davidmp> it seems to go to links which is really annoying
<holstein> you get more options
<holstein> like 2 and 3 finger taps
<holstein> and the middle mouse
<holstein> button
<Davidmp> yeah
<holstein> usually takes some tweaking
<holstein> or time to get used to it
<Davidmp> how do i disable the thinkpad? O.o
<holstein> i miss all that now
<Davidmp> o
<holstein> when im in front of windows or OSX
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> Davidmp: so you unpluf the external mouse
<holstein> and it still does it?
<Davidmp> yes
<holstein> well, thats enough then
<holstein> i would run lspci
<Davidmp> thinkpad's shot?
<holstein> i would think if the pad was bad
<holstein> it would do that in windows too
<Davidmp> hm
<Davidmp> do you think it might have something to do with compiz?
<holstein> could
<holstein> you can turn that off easy enough
<holstein> and tesxt
<holstein> test*
<holstein> but i bet you need to blacklist a module or enable a backport
<holstein> or both
<holstein> thats one of those fiddly things
<holstein> i got the same kind of thing going on
<holstein> i got an older desktop
<Davidmp> yeahh it still does it..
<Davidmp> :/
<holstein> im making a media center PC out of it
<Davidmp> lol nice
<holstein> and the sound card is not recognized
<holstein> im going to spend about 20 minutes on it
<Davidmp> :p
<holstein> then im just going to disable it in the bios and get another card from my stack of spard parts :)
<Davidmp> :p
<Davidmp> sounds fun
<Davidmp> lol
<holstein> thats the thing with linux
<holstein> you can do anything with it you want
<Davidmp> yep
<holstein> but figuring out how to do it can be challenging
<Davidmp> its worth it
<holstein> if i was installing windows on it
<holstein> i bet i could find all the drivers i need
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> but they totally wouldnt be 'in the kernel'
<holstein> i mean, *usually* these days, everything is out-of-the-box
<holstein> i just got some funky old hardware
<Davidmp> yea
<Davidmp> so hard to choose usplash -.-
<holstein> just remember how long you actually spend looking at it ;)
<Davidmp> lol
<holstein> hey
<holstein> that was easy
<holstein> for some reason the mute button was on after install :)
<holstein> too easy
<maheanuu> Iaorana Ia Oe,  paradise is a frame of mind
<maheanuu> As usual, this noobs got a question
<holstein> maheanuu: whats up?
<maheanuu> I would very much like to be able to run "Studio" and have wifi enabled as my ethernet run is next to impossible to do, and I would also like to disable it if I am working in Sound.
<maheanuu> Hi mike, and thanks for the last help you provided I really appreciate your taking the time with me
<holstein> :)
<holstein> maheanuu: i wouldnt worry about it
<holstein> if you got a prettty serious box
<holstein> the network manager will probably be cool running along with JACK
<holstein> especially if you have the network disabled while your tracking
<maheanuu> I believe in thanking those who help
<holstein> maheanuu: did you install the gnome network applet?
<maheanuu> I cannot find network manager
<holstein> to get your wireless working?
<holstein> maheanuu: well, you should know
<holstein> there is a reason why its not included
<holstein> but you can install it easy enough
<holstein> if your online
<maheanuu> No I think that I am TSTO these days
<holstein> youcan search for nm-applet ??
 * holstein checking on that
<maheanuu> Yes and is saw that it interferes with the sound studio, but I want to disable that if I am using sound
<holstein> i think you'll find all the packages you need in network-manager-gnome
<holstein> maheanuu: its rather unlikely that it will interfere
<holstein> on a modern box
<holstein> whats wrong with your current set-up maheanuu ?
<holstein> if your able to get online and all
<maheanuu> it tells me that it is already running
<holstein> nm-applet?
<holstein> maheanuu: its probably up there near the time
<maheanuu> yes
<holstein> maheanuu: was this an upgrade?
<holstein> from vanilla?
<holstein> or maybe you added that package
<holstein> either way
<maheanuu> only thing there is the pulse audio applett
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maheanuu: what disc did you use to install?
<maheanuu> Yes, I was running 10.04 and changed to Studio 10.04
<maheanuu> The 64 bit one
<holstein> well, i dont know where your applet went
<maheanuu> heh
<maheanuu> me either
<holstein> i think its attached to some other stuff now
<holstein> in lucid
<maheanuu> I am a rather old and in the way user, but trying like the devil to gain some knowledge and pass it on to people on this island so that they get a little further into the stream
<holstein> right on
<holstein> did you install all the themeing too?
<maheanuu> I have a half dozen professors from the Lycee here who are very interested in forming a lug and teaching the kids/adults linux  including themselves...  we are just getting ready for our first meeting
<holstein> that applet is running somewhere
<holstein> if you running nm-applet
<holstein> and its says its running
<holstein> its somewhere
<holstein> maheanuu: NICE
<holstein> i just sent an email out to my local LUG list :)
<maheanuu> is there any way to find out where it is running
<maheanuu> where are you mike
<maheanuu> I think i asked you the other day but apparently forgot
<holstein> ashveille north carolina US
<holstein> maheanuu: some panel should be displaying it
<maheanuu> I saw some of your posts in the forums...   Thats rite...   I cant remember my name thiese days
<maheanuu> Is there a command to see where it might be running or to see what it is associated with?
<holstein> well, its associated with network manager
<holstein> and its just always been there :/
<holstein> maheanuu: laptop right?
<holstein> is the batter icon up there?
<holstein> battery*
<maheanuu> Ok, I will look in networking and networks and see if I can find it in there...  If it is running, then it should be able to see my wifi router shouldn't it?
<maheanuu> No, there is no battery icon anywhere
<holstein> maheanuu: OK
<holstein> right click on the panel
<holstein> and select 'add to panel'
<holstein> find 'notification area'
<holstein> and add it
<maheanuu> I click on add and nothing is happening or at least it isn't accepting the "add"
<holstein> try adding something else and make sure
<holstein> its probably up there
<holstein> you might want to log out and back in
<holstein> i see a bug report about it
<holstein> and several different soloutiongs
<holstein> solotions*
<holstein> based on other variables
<maheanuu> Log out of Ubuntu then back in?
<holstein> yup
<maheanuu> I tried to select several others and nothing happens
<maheanuu> Ok bbiab
<holstein> maheanuu:
<holstein> hey
<maheanuu> Yes
<holstein> did you do something funky to your panels?
<holstein> gnome is expecting a panel
<holstein> to put those in
<maheanuu> No not to my knowledge, but that doesn't mean much
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maheanuu: well, try that logout
<maheanuu> 'K
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> that aint good :/
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-29
<carl_fr> does jamin work for anyone
<cxmatias> hey i neet to install a lot of programs on ubuntu studio for multivedia, i am talkina about that program tha does not came in the reposittorio
<cxmatias> i neet the name of tha programs
<iatn> I am having noooo luck getting our firewire audio to work under lucid
<iatn> I've just installed the abog. rt kernel (as the official lucid-rt kernel didn't work at all) under the impression this would be compiled with the old firewire stack but I guess not- how do I check?
<iatn> Anyone else here have a focusrite pro 26?
<iatn> I have had it working under DEbian squeeze but on a non-rt kernel and only at 44.1 but I want to use either 48 or 96Khz
<iatn> bstard thing works straight away under osx :(
<iatn> OK, its in /boot/config-kernel version and it looks like the bogani rt kernel has both old and new firewire compiled as modules
<iatn> anyone here relieve me of my firewire misery?
<iatn> like, should be I be using the old or new fw stack under lucid and how do I properly blacklist the old firewire modules?
<iatn> (if I should be using the new)
<Blank__> hmm
<Blank__> i've managed to get firewire working with only a little fuss
<markie-> I'm trying to install ubuntustudio in vmplayer and after it seems to have installed and configured everything, i just find myself at a commandline prompt, with things like x not even installed. what's going on with that?
<garym> is there a successor app to replace Audacity?
<persia> Audacity is still fairly active.  What's missing for you?
<garym> it crashes, it locks solid, it saves a file as a string of zeros, I love it, I forgive it, but I get annoyed
<persia> Did you file a bundle of bugs?
<garym> so I wondered why these things didn't get fixed and sometimes that means everyone has jumped ship to some other app
<garym> eons ago, yes
<garym> hard to replicate these issues, they are not rare, but sporadic.  I just learn to workflow around them, always verify an export wav etc
<garym> occasionally I forget :(
<persia> Annoying.  The only bugfix that I see that isn't already in lucid is one dealing with multiple ALSA devices.
<persia> Debian bug #584605
<ubottu> Debian bug 584605 in audacity "audacity: segfault with multiple ALSA devices" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/584605
<persia> Dunno if there are more pending somewhere, but at least I don't see the patches sitting around somewhere obvious :(
<garym> I'd reported mine to the developers; it was previous to my adopting ubuntu at ver 7
<persia> It's still open on the audacity bug tracker?
<garym> don't know. so long ago, I gave up following it.
<garym> and just treat it's reliability like it was a Windows program ;)
<persia> Well, it's *also* a windows program.
<persia> But maybe worth checking.
<garym> haven't found anything better, that supports all the 3rd party effects and as nicely designed, so I just learned to tolerate it.
<Wiesshund> Is there a channel to ask a general video editing question
<garym> been editing a field recording today and it has locked up three times in a row, I recover, re-edit, it locks again, so I just thought I'd ask, just in case there was something else people were using instead.
<persia> Wiesshund, You can ask here, and if someone knows the answer, they will share.  I don't know of any general linux-video channels.
<persia> garym, Some folks use muse, and the "professional" grade app is ardour.  Depends on what you need, and what level of complexity you're willing to accept to get it.
<garym> haven't tried muse.  ardour is nice for multitrack, but I don't like it for large wav file massaging.
<garym> snd is nice too, although the interface is crude
<persia> snd lets you do everything, as long as you know precisely how :)
<garym> yes
<garym> I wish it was command line, although I believe it does support a lot of command line actions making it like the netpbm for sound
<Wiesshund> When capturing VHS source, to be converted to DVD for television use, during the processing you should leave interleaving correct?
<garym> never got off my butt to learn how to do that tho.
<garym> for television use, yes
<garym> otherwise you lose information
<Wiesshund> garym ok thanks that is what i was thinking. Would you also reccomend not resizing as well? vhs is being hardware captured @ 704X480 motion jpeg
<garym> yes, resizing can distort the image with line averaging, although from 704 to 720 isn't a big jump, but I like to keep videos at the original resolution and let the display device sort it out.
<Wiesshund> thanks, i kept reading stuff saying to shrink vhs captures to 512X384 and 512X480 352X480 etc and it got confusing and made less and less sense
<garym> 704 is also way more than the resolution of the VHS in the first place
<garym> vhs is iirc about 470something
<Blank__> i thought vhs was around 400 lines at best
<garym> so you've got oversampling going on, that should capture the original experience no matter what you do with scaling
<garym> it also depends on your display gear, you may want to do some short tests and view them
<Blank__> Wiesshund, unless you've got an excellent software de-interlacer, best leave that job for the receiving end
<garym> Blank__, I'm not totally sure, maybe I'm thinking of Beta?  I know vhs is better than broadcast but not by much
<garym> wikipedia will know :)
<Wiesshund> 704 is the hardware device's native resolution i guess youd say
<garym> yes
<Blank__> Wiesshund,  i'd recommend cropping, if there are any parts of the screen that are garbled, such is life with vhs
<Blank__> they will only waste data
<garym> maybe I was thinking of superVCD?  video formats drive me nuts
<Wiesshund> BLank so far aside from the small line at the bottom otherwise known as macrovision, no garbling yet on the raw captures
 * garym has to go back to editing his recording and thanks everyone for their advice
<Blank__> the line at the bottom isn't macrovision, is it? i thought it was merely due to calibration
<Blank__> or miscalibration
<Wiesshund> Im trying to save the kids old vhs movies for thier kids, mostly disney movies.
<Blank__> but yeah, i tend to replace that with black, because that means the mpeg encoder will put more data into the actual frame, where it counts
<Blank__> hmm... now i think about it, vhs is actually something closer to 320 lines
<Blank__> 340?
<Wiesshund> Blank__ no the line is not present on vhs playback, only seen after capture, its the noise injection macrovision does. I had a hell of a time coming up with a capture machine that didnt shut off when it saw macrovision
<Blank__> ah, so it's not what i think it is... i've read up on how macrovision works
<Blank__> something like lines just outside the frame that are unusually intense, and cause most screens to lose sync
<Blank__> or more accurately, if run through anything but a tv, cause sync problems
<Blank__> you can buy processors that remove it
<Wiesshund> think its 352X480 vhs up to 400 for svhs but its interleaved and pc resolutions are not
<Wiesshund> Well the game plan is simply to get the aging vhs tapes, to dvd, for tv viewing
<Wiesshund> and not make them look any worse in the process
<Blank__> oh... vhs are actually closer to 250 lines
<Blank__> which is pretty dismal
<Blank__> but it's interleaved, true
<Wiesshund> its kind of confusing though, cause if you take something at say 384X240 on a pc and blow it up to full screen, it looks like ass
<prep> breaker breaker 7-1-9 anybody got their ears on?
<Blank__> In modern-day digital terminology, VHS is roughly equivalent to 333x480 pixels luma and 40x480 chroma resolutions.
<Wiesshund> odd isnt it? you can display 333X480 at full screen on a 27" tv and it looks great, then try it ful screen on a 24" pc monitor and it looks like pixelated ass
<Blank__> probably poor upsampling on pc
<Blank__> i'd go as far to say that analog upsampling looks a lot better than digital
<Wiesshund> yea, guess the pc wasnt exactly meant to try displaying vhs data
<Blank__> :p
<Blank__> well i'm off to bed
<Blank__> good luck with the vhs capturing, i've been trying to do the same for our family videos
<Blank__> unfortunately i've stuck with using windows and virtualdub because i could never find what i needed in linux
<Wiesshund> im kin of in the same boat
<Blank__> there's nothing really available for analog capture
<Blank__> at least, nothing that i can use as simply as virtualdub in capture mode :(
<Wiesshund> For the capture box, i had to find something that was macrovision unaware. which wound up being an old matrox rainbow runner studio mjpeg hardware capture board
<Blank__> for dv cameras there certainly did
<Blank__> certainly are*
<Blank__> i've been using a tv tuner for my captures
<Wiesshund> you doing mostly home video?
<Blank__> ideally i'd be running s-video from the video camera to the card but we didn't end up getting one with s-video, only composite
<Blank__> yeah, all home videos
<Blank__> from video8
<Wiesshund> lucky you, no macrovision to hassel with
<Blank__> true
<Blank__> even if there were i'd look at getting a video stabiliser
<Wiesshund> i understand why they used it, but in retrospect making a degradable media non backupable is dumb
<prep> Need assistance with ppa
<Wiesshund> yea i lucked out still having the old rainbow runner, it does true hardware mjpeg and has some onboard video stabilization. down side is to use it i an forced to run win98 on the capture box, as that was the last OS that card ran in
<Wiesshund> So im processing the raw captures on my normal pc where i dont have to wait 5 years hehe
<Blank__> yeah
<Blank__> well i'm off
<Blank__> probably catch you later :p
<Wiesshund> ok cya later
<ManDay> Does anyone know an LADSPA plugin which can do multiband fitlering like an equalizer just with less load on the CPU?
<holstein> ManDay: you could route the audio through the plugin
<holstein> and record a new track
<holstein> then it wouldnt be using any processing power at mixdown
<holstein> you would just need to re-record that track each time you need to tweak th EQ
<holstein> but usually that is something you set and forget
<holstein> is this something your doing in realtime?
 * holstein uses rakarrack for whatever realtime processing i can get away with
<holstein> it seems to run rather light weight
<ManDay> erm
<ManDay> thanks but this is for live playback
<holstein> ManDay: try rakarrack then
<ManDay> is that ladspa?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its standalone
<ManDay> i try to do that with pulse
<holstein> pulse?
<holstein> JACK is the way to go
<ManDay_>           | irc: disconnected from server
<ManDay_>           | irc: disconnected from server
<holstein> hmmm
<ManDay_> jack is a little overhead in my case
<ManDay_> im just a simple minded user
<ManDay_> no need for fancy plugging
<holstein> well, it does more than that
<ManDay_> lol
<holstein> its the sound server for your needs
<ManDay_> that doesnt give me any more reason
<holstein> doing realtime effects processing in pulse wont work
<ManDay_> im fine with pulse, i just want to equalize my stuff without the CPU load
<ManDay_> a high pass would already do
<holstein> your 'stuff' ?
<holstein> like guitar in?
<ManDay_> music
<holstein> OH
<ManDay_> no, im a simple end produc user
<holstein> yeah, just use one of the EQ's in VLC or something
<holstein> something in a player
<ManDay_> nah thats so cumbersome
<ManDay_> there are so many ladspa plugins, one must offer that
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but then your adding things
<holstein> if you use VLC
<holstein> its already lightweight
<ManDay_> I think if I ran my output through VLC id get more overhead than with a Multiband eq
<holstein> and its got that capacity right there
<ManDay_> holstein: you mean using VLC on its own?
<ManDay_> i wont leave mpd, i love it
<holstein> ManDay: why not just edit the audio in audacity or something?
<ManDay_> it needs to be system wide
<ManDay_> filtering
<holstein> yeah, just edit the track
<ManDay_> besides, i dont want it to be persistant
<holstein> hmmm
<ManDay_> that could do irreversible damage
<holstein> well, there not really a lighter-weight way to do it
<holstein> maybe an MPD plugin?
<ManDay_> im pretty sure that there are no plugins (like that)
<ManDay_> actualyl ive never heard of an MPD plugin
<ManDay_> but there is most likely no equalizer one
<ManDay_> thats why on their website they suggest jack
<ManDay_> if one needs an eq. but pulse is a little more suitable in my case, if just that ladspa plugin...
<ManDay_> ok thanks tho
<holstein> ManDay_: is this the one your using?
<holstein> http://www.thedigitalmachine.net/alsaequal.html
<ManDay_> im not using anything right now
<ManDay_> i vent seen that eq tho
<ManDay_> thanks!
<holstein> :)
<ManDay_> hm
<ManDay_> so that uses ladspa too
<ManDay_> haha, how funny
<ManDay_> pulse can use the same plugin, with the only difference that it cannot do runtime adjustments to the plugins inputs
<holstein> ManDay_: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<holstein> i would think the karmic info would be mostly relevant to lucid
<ManDay> im doing this for a non ubuntu pc, i just came here because i remembered that you guy are expert on the field :)
<ManDay> hope you dont mind
<holstein> ManDay: fine with me :)
<holstein> there is also #opensourcemusicians
<ManDay> i took the alsa mixer now, i have yet to plug it in but it looks good
<ManDay> thanks a lot holstein you helped me a lot
<ManDay> :)
<Davidmp> Holstein i need some advice
<Davidmp> i need a new stopmotion program because stopmotion doesn't work for me do you know of any good programs that could replace that?
 * holstein not sure Davidmp 
<Davidmp> hm
 * holstein running out for some food
<Davidmp> mkay
<holstein> i'll poke around a bit when i get back though :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-22
<MsK`> hi, what are the main differences between ubuntu studio and vanilla ubuntu ? is there a real time linux kernel by default ?
<MsK`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20Is%20Ubuntu%20Studio < is this up to date ? another paged said that ubuntu studio was shipped with the "-generic" kernel
<damo22> MsK`: i am not aware of a realtime kernel being shipped with any flavour of ubuntu
<damo22> MsK`: unless you find a ppd repo, id say roll your own
<MsK`> k
<Tadcrazio> Hey guys, I need help with something. I use Clementine as my music player and i'm trying to export my playlist as some sort of readable document. Is that possible?
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-24
<Tadcrazio> Hey guys so I am putting together some music for a small wedding for a family member, and i was thinking that instead of having people write down requests or flip threw papers of what music i have i will display on a monitor the play list. Does that sound good? I also am thinking Of having it so people can request songs from that monitor. any ideas on a good way to approach this?
<therealdgood> Hello.
<therealdgood> Anyone know of any audio glitches in the current release of Ubuntu Studio?
<therealdgood> I'm getting strange intermittent pops which are very disruptive :(
<holstein> therealdgood: hello
<holstein> are you using JACK?
<holstein> feel free to elaborate
<holstein> is this a new issue?
<holstein> is it all the time?
<holstein> what interface?
<holstein> if you are using JACK, what are your setting?
<holstein> settings*
<therealdgood> I'm sorry, but I was away for awhile.
<therealdgood> I'll have to dig into this further and get back with you.
<therealdgood> Thanks.
<dgood`> Hey Scott!  I really enjoyed your appearence on Linux Outlaws recently :)
<pietro10> Hi. What are the default font settings in Ubuntu Studio 11.04?
<dgood`> I think it's DejaVu Sans Book.
<pietro10> ok
<dgood`> Computer's not with me so I can't check, but I remember it's Book something.
<pietro10> did that font change last night?
<pietro10> because now I'm noticing japanese characters (I deal with game titles for a wiki) look different
<dgood`> I didn't update last night, so I can't say.
<pietro10> and I still have the broken half-ubuntu half-ubuntu studio from a month ago :D
<pietro10> On that note, isn't 11.04 going to switch to xfce? Is that in the beta disc at the moment?
<pietro10> *11.10
<dgood`> Yes, I think that's right.
<dgood`> Scott said on Linux Outlaws that Gnome3 wasn't right for Ubuntu Studio users.
<dgood`> And since "classic" gnome is going away, Xfce looks like the right choice.
<dgood`> I'm just a user though, I don't really know.
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> bah I'll just watch the font fix itself when I actually do move
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<dgood`> I've just been given an HP laptop which I've installed Ubuntu Studio onto and it has strange audo performance.  There are audible pops that occur when I open windows and launch applications.
<dgood`> When I installed it, I didn't select any of the "use case" checkboxes, so I had to install the ubuntustudio-audio package after first boot.
<dgood`> Do you think that would cause any problems?
<dgood`> At this point, I don't know how to begin troubleshooting the laptop hardware versus the ubuntu software.
<dgood`> Any ideas would be appreciated.
<holstein> dgood`: hello
<holstein> dgood`: are you running JACK?
<holstein> if you are just playing audio, you dont need to wait in here
<holstein> you could try more busy channels for general ubuntu support
<holstein> dgood`: feel free to hang here though
<dgood`> Hello holstein.
<dgood`> I don't know if I'm running JACK right now or not.
<dgood`> This is the basic install plus the ubuntustudio-audio package.
<dgood`> With pulseaudio, OSS, ALSA, and now JACK, I admit that I'm a little confused about what is going on with audio in linux right now.
<dgood`> I'll check if jackd is running tonight when I get back to the laptop.
<dgood`> I'm actually trying to find a good setup to DJ with and was hoping Mixxx on Ubuntu Studio would be a winner.
<dgood`> If anyone is a DJ and wouldn't mind having a discussion about organization of the craft, I'm in for that as well.
<dgood`> Is there usually much discussion in this channel?
<holstein> dgood`: you are not running JACK then
<holstein> JACK is not something that just runs
<holstein> you would need to get it running
<dgood`> I have to start it manually?
<holstein> then, it allows for a click and pop free way to create audio
<holstein> ubuntustudio is really not aimed at media comsumption
<holstein> well.. not any more or less than ubuntu is
<holstein> dgood`: if you dont need JACK, you dont need it
<dgood`> Right, but it is aimed at DJs right?
<holstein> dgood`: depends
<dgood`> I'm looking to DJ with Mixxx
<holstein> i would suggest looking at idcj
<holstein> internet DJ console
<dgood`> I'm a wedding DJ, not an internet DJ.
<holstein> dgood`: i wouldnt lose sleep over some clicks and pops here and there when playing things in the browser
<holstein> dgood`: sure... i would still look at idjc
<dgood`> This is live audio.
<holstein> right
<holstein> that is for that as well
<dgood`> Ok, I'll give it a look.
<holstein> dgood`: look at what you want
<holstein> idjc would be a nice fit though i think
<holstein> dgood`: this channel is typically pretty quiet
<holstein> i usually suggest folk try #opensourcemusicians
<astraljava> Which is partly the reason why. :D
<dgood`> Ha!
<astraljava> But it's the truth. We lack an active userbase. We're ever-grateful for holstein to actually stand in as a guard here!
<astraljava> So don't get me wrong.
<holstein> :)
<dgood`> So who is the target audience for Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> yeah, im hear when i can be for sure
<holstein> dgood`: we are working on defining that
<holstein> DJ's are in there somewhere for sure
<dgood`> An interesting link for sure: Idaho Department of Juvenile Corrections
<dgood`> IDJC
<dgood`> Internet DJ console looks pretty cool.  I'll give it a try for sure.
<dgood`> Thanks for the tip.
<astraljava> dgood`: Yeah, like holstein already revealed, US is going through a makeshift at the moment. Oneiric will already be quite a change, but our real target is 12.04, as it's an LTS.
<astraljava> oneiric can be considered as a practice target, with the actual aim in the next one.
<Zburatorul> can i have some suggestions for a good VST host please?
<astraljava> Zburatorul: Absolutely.
<orngjce223> lol
<orngjce223> Mathematician's answer? :V
<dgood`> Stupid question: What is causing the emphesized lines with my name sometimes when people reply to my questions?
<holstein> like this dgood` ?
<orngjce223> You have "mentions" turned on in your client, whatever it is.
<orngjce223> You can turn it off if you like; most of us find it useful.
<dgood`> Yeah, that was it.  There seemed to be such consistency with the Name: format of some replies I got that I started to wonder if there was a / command doing that.
<astraljava> Oh dear gawd.
<orngjce223> No, most clients just happen to have tab completion for "Name:"
<astraljava> I read that as "can I _give_ some suggestions..."
<orngjce223> Heheh
 * astraljava hangs head in shame
<orngjce223> Oh dear. :P
<dgood`> orngjce223: You're right. Mine does as well.
<dgood`> emacs rcirc mode
<Zburatorul> is the mathematician's answer all i get?
<orngjce223> Try again and you might get a serious answer, I suppose. Unless you want to try #opensourcemusicans as more folk are in there.
<astraljava> Zburatorul: I'm so sorry, I totally misread you.
<holstein> Zburatorul: i would check at #kxstudio
<holstein> i know falk packages a lot of VST's, and i think he has some nice custom frontend for them
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-25
<Zburatorul> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-26
 * yakeb is away: I'm busy
<hari_> Hi
<hari_> I need some help!
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-27
<haha21> heya, is there a way I can install the ubuntu studio packages under a standard ubuntu install without doing so one at a time?
<haha21> Would I just install ubuntustudio-desktop ?
<holstein> haha21: hello
<haha21> hi holstein
<holstein> haha21: not *-desktop
<holstein> i would suggest opening whatever package manger you use and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you'll see that ubuntustudio-audio is mostly the audio packages
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins for the audio plugins
<holstein> *-video and *-graphics are the others relaly
<holstein> really*
<holstein> the rest are for the theme, look and feel
<holstein> i like ubuntustudio-menu
<haha21> okay, thanks very much :)
<holstein> sure...
<holstein> !vanilla | haha21
<holstein> !vanilla
<holstein> hmmm
<ubottu> haha21: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> there it is :)
<haha21> thanks, it seems to be about 4 versions ago, but hopefully it will be close
<haha21> also, do you know if ubuntustudio comes with celtx by default?
<holstein> haha21: celt the compression codec?
<holstein> haha21: the package names are still the same
<haha21> no, celtx the script writer (i.e. http://celtx.com), I assume it doesn't as I don't think there is a package for it.
<holstein> haha21: i dont find it im the repos for 10.04
<holstein> ubuntustudio uses the same repos...
<holstein> unless its made it in upstream since 10.04
<holstein> haha21: so, ive read that front page... but
<holstein> what is celtx ?
<haha21> basically for writing movie scripts and doing story boards etc. i.e. generally what you would do before and actual audio / video work when making a movie
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> haha21: we should have that
<holstein> haha21: is it in debian upstream?
<holstein> or proposed?
<haha21> yeah, I have no idea, whenever I install it I have to download it directly from the site as a zip file, uncompress it, and it's good to go.
<holstein> we cant include if its not in the repos
<holstein> haha21: if your interested... we could probably make that happen
<holstein> biab
<haha21> to me it doesn't really matter, it's only an extra couple of minutes, but I think it would definitely be something that should be in there as I'm sure there'd probably be many other ubuntustudio users who would like that.
<haha21> especially for the less tech savvy, as the process including creating a menu item might be a bit foreign to some
<haha21> holstein: when you get back see above two comments, brb myself
<holstein> haha21: i would just like to supply those tools for that proffesional need
<haha21> holstein: sorry, what do you mean by "that professional need"?
<holstein> haha21: movie script making
<holstein> story boards
<holstein> whatever you said this is handy for
<holstein> AFAIK we dont have anything specifically for that type of professional
<haha21> yeah, that would definitely be a great add on
<haha21> I also came across a youtube video on LMMS - Linux Multimedia Studio, I don't think I would use it too much myself, but it looks very well put together.
<holstein> kind of
<holstein> the JACK support has been sketchy
<holstein> i think its very slick looking and fills a niche
<haha21> I haven't heard of JACK before, is that an alternate sound system to OSS and Alsa?
<haha21> Ah, I see it lets you send audio from one program to another or share an audio stream between multiple programs
<holstein> yeah... its not really an alternative to anything
<holstein> an analog patchbay for the computer
<holstein> kind of
<haha21> analog?
<holstein> like... not digital
<holstein> a patchbay from a studio rig
<holstein> you take cables and connect whatever you want to whatever else you want
<holstein> thats what JACK is for
<holstein> in out digital realm
<haha21> ah, okay, I see
<holstein> our*
<haha21> I was thinking it was piping it digitally from one app to another
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, the workflow is a lot like a studio patchbay
<holstein> and you can route any analog source through an interface that is supported
<haha21> interesting, I'll have to look more into that
<holstein> alright... i gotta run... haha21, welcome to the channel :)
<haha21> thanks holstein! Have a good one
<azm> Hi, is anyone up?
<holstein> azm: o/
<azm> Hey holstein. I just have one simple question about the Pulseaudio-jack connection
<holstein> AFAIK, we dont have one
<holstein> pretty sure they didnt accept falks pacakge into debian
<holstein> i know theres a different way to do it
<holstein> azm: how are you doing it?
<azm> I'm great, thanks for asking :)
<azm> what about you?
<azm> have you released some new tracks on bandcamp?
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> i will sometime though
<holstein> ive only done the OSMP tune storms lately
<holstein> i have some gear being repaired
<holstein> and im trying to decide about preamps
<azm> I will probably need some too.
<azm> anyway
<azm> I only wanted to know how to get sound with firefox while jack is running
<azm> heh, same old but always pita.
<holstein> i have only used the pulse-jack package from falk
<holstein> from the KXstudio PPA's
<holstein> theres an older more complex way AFAIK
<holstein> azm: you could try just DL'ing the package.. the .deb
<holstein> not sure what the depends are
<azm> yea, just remember we had discussion with Scott in devel about this some time..
<holstein> what do you need from FF ?
<azm> sound
<azm> :)
<azm> youtube
<azm> etc..
<holstein> i cant imagine a scenario i couldnt work around
<holstein> i mean, i dont *need* JACK + youtube
<azm> yea I know
<holstein> i can download most other content, and integrate that into a JACK supported player
<azm> I remember you have machine for creating music
<azm> separated
<holstein> that being said...
<holstein> you just install pulse-jack
<holstein> run it
<holstein> and boom
<holstein> its literally that easy
<holstein> but, we dont have it
<holstein> you have to get it from falks PPA's
<azm> sure, I just cant get over it
<holstein> i would make sure you know how to purge a PPA
<holstein> azm: over what?
<azm> that ubuntustudio does not solve it on its own
<holstein> i mean... i almost consider it a feature personally ;)
<azm> that you need some other packs from non standart repos
<holstein> i personally dont want/need it
<holstein> but, you should be able to have it
<holstein> wouldnt bother me if we didnt ship with a browser ;)
<azm> oh great!
<holstein> you got it :)
<azm> this is exactly what I meant when I meant on its own:
<azm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11176545&postcount=7
<azm> it works flawless
<holstein> azm: you've tried that, and its working?
<azm> sure
<azm> just youtubin'
<holstein> maybe its something to do with my firewire device
<holstein> *nothing* but falks pacakge has worked for me
<holstein> azm: that was as of 10.04 though
<holstein> i'l have to fire up 11.10 and try that
<holstein> with my firewire device
<azm> holstein, yup
<HighOctane> Anyone here ever use Ubuntu Studio on an iMac?
<holstein> i specifially did *not* use it on a macbook
<holstein> the firewire chipset was not going o be friendly
<HighOctane> i see. What did you use then?
<holstein> on the macbook?
<holstein> i bought snow leopard, and gave it to my girlfriend :)
<holstein> HighOctane: ubuntustudio = ubuntu though
<HighOctane> I mean, what type of system did you choose to get ubuntu studio going strong on?
<holstein> if you have ubuntu installed, just install some audio apps and try them
<holstein> if you have no specific firewire needs, you'll probably be find
<holstein> fine*
<holstein> HighOctane: i have a dual core emachines
<HighOctane> I have it installed... Kind of going through hoops right now getting my latency down... I actually haven't installed my firewire interface yet.
<holstein> HighOctane: run lspci
<holstein> you'll see the firewire chipset
<HighOctane> I am using the iMacs default audio interface. I have reaper installed and working via wine with wineasio
<holstein> when its *not* a texasinstruments chip set, thats what will make you sad very soon...
<holstein> i dont use reaper
<HighOctane> Ill need to plug up my firewire interface and check that.
<HighOctane> What do you use?
<holstein> HighOctane: actally you dont
<holstein> you just open the terminal and run the command
<holstein> lspci
<HighOctane> oh... the chipset in the mac itself. i see.
<holstein> there are other chipsets though
<holstein> i have a via one that works well too
<holstein> texas insruments is what you want though
<HighOctane> Agere Systems FW322/323
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats *not* good
<holstein> i mean, try for yourself
<holstein> maybe something amazing has happened in the new kernels
<holstein> im still running 10.04 everywhere
<HighOctane> Is it just latency issues? Maybe I should get a cheap netbook or something.
<holstein> you wont find a netbook with firewire
<holstein> i have an early HP mininote that has an express card slot
<HighOctane> Oh yeah. Thats right.
<holstein> they stopped that too though
<holstein> i have a nice texas instruments chipset in an express card firewire adapter
<holstein> works pretty well
<holstein> i wouldnt edit on that machine though
<HighOctane> I'll say this... I am really liking ubuntu studio right now, even though I don't have my latency just perfect yet. I have sucessfully ran Windows VSTs using Reaper and Wine / WineASIO.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> HighOctane: you can try other kernels
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel
<holstein> you can look at your interupts
<holstein> in a terminal run...
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<HighOctane> The reason I hopped on here is because when I switched to the lowlatency kernel my wireless network crapped out on me when i booted using that kernel.
<holstein> you want your audio device off by itself
<holstein> HighOctane: i keep 2 kernels around
<holstein> you shouldnt expect to have it all
<holstein> you really cant have a kernel that does everything
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> i bascially 'dual boot' kernels
<holstein> if i have a laptop or whatever
<holstein> i wouldnt want the RT kernel running on a laptop casually
<holstein> HighOctane: i would expect about 20ms as ideal latency on an internal card
<HighOctane> You know, I appreciate that. That will kind of keep me from banging my head against a wall.
<holstein> HighOctane: ive pushed it and gotte maybe 12 or so on certain internal cards
<holstein> but.. usually 20 is really pretty much it
<HighOctane> What do you get with other interfaces?
<holstein> i have heard the maudio 1010 is like 1.2ms
<holstein> i can get 1.2 or so if i want
<holstein> stable unless im really pushing it
<holstein> i have a couple USB devices that can do around 5ms
<holstein> i have a few internal cards that do anywhere from 20 - 80+
<HighOctane> Wicked cool! What interfaces are you using? -- (sorry to bug you, but I would love to get this nailed down)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> i have an maudio something USB... transit?
<holstein> the firepod is what i use mostly though in the studio
<holstein> i have some tascam USB device thats not bad either
<HighOctane> Cool. Okay, so right now I have a latency of 17 ms with 512 buffer size and 3 periods per buffer.
<HighOctane> Thats with the standard kernel.
<holstein> yeah, thats good
<holstein> why do you need lower latency?
<holstein> you playing synths live?
<holstein> or doing effects processing live in the box?
<HighOctane> But I get dropouts. I can't hear them, but I see them in the Jack audio connection kit.
<holstein> does it say xrun?
<HighOctane> And Yes, I am setting up a system to play live drums.
<holstein> what do you mean you can see them?
<holstein> HighOctane: still, you can monitor the drums live
<HighOctane> My drummer swears he can hear delays, even when I don't hear them.
<holstein> and the latency can be 80ms
<holstein> sure, *dont* send him anything back from the kit
<holstein> i do this all the time
<HighOctane> Does it say XRUN? No. Just 8 (41) in red letters.
<holstein> monitor *outside* the box
<holstein> you dont hear anything from the kit coming back fromt he computer
<holstein> just the track you are playing along with
<HighOctane> I can do that, but my drum brain don't sound as good as Superior Drummer.
<holstein> ardour or whatever compensates for the latency
<holstein> HighOctane: just get it in the box
<holstein> and you can change it in there
<holstein> HighOctane: or, get out your wallet and start chasing 1.2 ms ;)
<HighOctane> Thanks for the good suggestions.
<holstein> HighOctane: check out #opensourcemusicians too
<holstein> lots of different hardware users over there
<HighOctane> Okay, I will. Thanks.
<HighOctane> XRUN callback (1 skipped) that shows up in my Jack message log every so often.
<HighOctane> That's a bad thing, right?
<holstein> HighOctane: ideally you want none
<HighOctane> What does the realtime checkbox do in the Setup menu?
<holstein> i can start recording 8 tracks at 24/96 at around 3ms and let it go for hours with no xruns
<holstein> HighOctane: you want to try checking that
<HighOctane> Whenever I check that, I can get no sound.
<holstein> HighOctane: with the lowlatency kernel?
<HighOctane> If I remember right... I'll have to try again, after a reboot.
<HighOctane> Oops... Sorry ... I take that back. It is working with the realtime checkbox ticked. And now Im running 23.2 ms with 512 buffer size and 2 periods per buffer.
<holstein> you want it checked
<holstein> ideally
<holstein> no reason to uncheck it unless JACK wont start or something like that
<HighOctane> Its checked now and seems to be working fine. Now my xrun indicator says 0 (1). That's a lot better.
<holstein> yup
<HighOctane> -- What DAW do you like to use?
<holstein> you can literally set it up on like 60ms though
<holstein> and just *dont* monitor through the box
<holstein> HighOctane: i use ardour
<HighOctane> Okay. I want to check it out, but need the vst support and havent learned how to build it with vst support yet.
<holstein> what?
<holstein> ardour?
<HighOctane> yeah.
<holstein> i would try and ask falktx if you see him around in #opensourcemusicians or #kxstudio
<holstein> i know he builds a lot of support for VST's into kxstudio and his PPA's
<holstein> i personally dont use them
<HighOctane> I got a dumb question: what does PPA stand for?
<holstein> personal pacakge archive?
<holstein> something like that...
<HighOctane> oh. okay.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Package_Archive
<HighOctane> Hey man, I know you probably got things to do. Thanks for your help.
<holstein> HighOctane: in a bit... i gotta go to work
<holstein> i think im off tomorrow though :)
<HighOctane> Have a good day.
<holstein> yup... i plan to watch a lot of TV :)
<holstein> its a short gig tonite anyways
<holstein> 2 hour thing local
<HighOctane> All right.... break a leg!
<holstein> HighOctane: o/
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-28
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<anaithnid> I am having trouble with bad output from JACK on my iMac using Ubuntu 11.04. Ardour is scratchy and zynaddsubfx outputs a constant horrible buzzing
<anaithnid> I am having trouble with bad output from JACK on my iMac using Ubuntu 11.04. Ardour is scratchy and zynaddsubfx outputs a constant horrible buzzing
<nictuku__> Hi
<HighOctane> I'm trying to get a m-audio firewire solo working with Ubuntu Studio on Natty, but I get no sound. Anyone here have any experience with a Firewire Solo?
<holstein> HighOctane: you still using that agere chipset?
<holstein> if so, im 99% sure thats going to be the issue
<mali_> OMFG
<mali_> after ubuntu went natty, I thought ubuntu studio would follow suit so been distrohopping due to unity , G3 etc
<mali_> rofl.. turns out this baby is on gnome 2 still?
<holstein> mali_: gnome then xfce
<holstein> gnome2 is leaving the repos
<mali_> FFS
<mali_> just as I finally thought 4-5 moinths of distrohopping hell would perhaps be over
<holstein> otherwise, we would have probably just left well enough along
<holstein> i mean, there has been talk of a gnome2 fork... but, its going away
<mali_> I admit, arch is brilliant for a desktop but I also want to run a semi-live server so don't feel so safe on arch tbh
<holstein> xfce is quite nice though
<holstein> very gnome2 like
<mali_> ah I can't say I like ti hat much but
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> what about it?
<mali_> ye, I run xfce on top of ocmpiz to get the gnome feel
<holstein> right... xfce is the most gnome2 like
<holstein> if you havent looked at xubntu in a while, its quite slick and polished these days
<mali_> but still .. I guess when one has the time as I had up until a monthy or two ago, one can always put on one's own fave panels on top of compiz, arch vanilla is a good choice for this
<mali_> I haven't holstein
<holstein> anyways, arch or whatever... gnome2 is going away
<mali_> crap
<mali_> when?
<holstein> the gnome3 stuff wont play well with it
<holstein> mali_: now
<holstein> its dead
<holstein> its going away
<mali_> he
<mali_> fair enough
<mali_> seems mint is still hanging on to it as debian no?
<holstein> doesnt matter whos 'hanging on to it'
<holstein> its jst a matter of time
<holstein> the gnome2 and gnome3 stuff doesnt work well together
<holstein> so, it could be a custom fork/spin that maintains gnome2
<holstein> but, that will likely be a lot of hassle for whatever 6 folks try to do take that on
<holstein> so, i would look to the future peronsally
<holstein> xfce is great
<holstein> and it sounds like you actually havent seen the latest version of it
<mali_> as i said, that's a personal preference, I didn't find it great.. than I find lxde more ot my liking :)
<holstein> thats what i am planning on running
<holstein> and thats what ubuntustudio is going to
<mali_> but past months I been doing more custimisation on X distros than producing
<holstein> im still running 10.04 personally, and have no plans to move til 12.04
<mali_> right, I mnight as well cancel then
<holstein> when i will run xfce
<holstein> mali_: lubuntu is quite nice too
<holstein> lxde is nothing like gnome2 though
<holstein> thats why we didnt go with it
<holstein> xfce is much closer to gnome2
<holstein> and we can set it up to be bascially the same
<mali_> ya I will have a look in he future
<mali_> has G3 become more hmm customisable by now?
<holstein> i have no idea
<holstein> i dont use gnome3 or unity
<holstein> they answer a question im not answering
<holstein> they answer a question im not asking*
<mali_> precisely
<holstein> i would not mind at all if gnome2 had just stayed around
<holstein> but it cant
<mali_> I haven't felt so aggrevated on computers for years lol
<holstein> aggrevated?
<holstein> you dont have to use a computer ;)
<holstein> i was a little upset when i read about unity
<holstein> then, i warmed up to it
<holstein> im glad ubuntu has their own thing now
<holstein> but, i was a little frustrated again when i saw how similar gnome3 and unity were
<holstein> i feel like its a bit of an unecessary duplication of efforts
<holstein> but... again... they have their own thing now
<holstein> and thats great for a lot or reasons
<holstein> and, im not planning on using either, so it really doesnt effect me
<holstein> anyways... im heading out to dinner...
<holstein> mali_: you might enjoy #opensourcemusicians
<mali_> cheers
<mali_> am trying to tell a colleague at work he is paying os much on win platform where he can get os much in ubustudio say
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-20
<len-dt> DataJuggler, thank you very much for getting back to us. Not sure when you will answer this... don't worry about that if I am not here when you next do stuff here just type... I will see it in the back scroll.
<len-dt> First let me go through how I installed on my machines. I did not keep any of my files from the /etc directory. I kept my home directory(s) backed up on a different disk and reformatted this disk.
<len-dt> The ISO image I used is:$ md5sum ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<len-dt> 1129bc01b85b3c1c714bd27f68f3f2f8  ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<len-dt> If you used the 64 bit it will be a different sum, but I am pretty sure that was tested too.
<len-dt> the date on that file is Apr 23 16:15 (TZ -0700)
<len-dt> I have always installed in the same way. Not because it is the only correct way, but I like it :)
<len-dt> I always go to the live session from ISO and install from there. I generally open a terminal and do: less /var/log/syslog F so I can follow what ubiquity is up to.
<len-dt> I do use default language and keyboard both at boot and during install (you have already said you differ at this point)
<len-dt> I have a network connection, and select yes to download updates during install as well as to install the MP3 deal. I was at the time choosing "use whole disk", but I now choose "do something else" and they both have worked for me. For testing I use "Joe Tester" on "ustudio1204" with password "testing"... for install I use real stuff :) I use no picture.
<len-dt> DataJuggler, I want to know anything you do that is not the same.
<len-dt> (we may switch this to the ubunt-ustudio-devel mailing list if it gets much longer..
<len-dt> s/ubunt/ubuntu/
<newagepunk> hi len-dt
<newagepunk> first: I prefer to make it with mail, because dont like to have my laptops turned on when i dont need them... but for now, heres what I did (more or less out of my memory)
<newagepunk> under win7 64bit I downloaded the ISO file from ubuntustudio.org and "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.6.exe" (i dont remember from where)
<newagepunk> md5sum ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<newagepunk> 1129bc01b85b3c1c714bd27f68f3f2f8  ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<newagepunk> what date do you mean?
<newagepunk> ls -l | grep ubuntu
<newagepunk> -rw------- 2 p-nap p-nap 1996795904 Aug 15 20:24 ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: Are you having a problem to install Ubuntu?
<newagepunk> no... well... there is something should be fixed i think....
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: What should be fixed?
<newagepunk> when i make a fresh installation of ubuntustudio the standard-user is not in the audio group and my keyboard-settings are not the same like i choosed in the installer
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: On the second one, report a bug
<newagepunk> ok, where?
<smartboyhw> On the date one, it's the date of creation of the Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: On Launchpad
<newagepunk> Launchpad? where can I find it?
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: Or open a terminal and type ubuntu-bug
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: Try the second option first.
<newagepunk> oh, good to know the ubuntu-bug command.... but I should specify a packet or something, and I dont know what is responsible for this...
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: Hmm... I think try settings-manager or ubiquity
<newagepunk> uh... they like to have my main-password... lol...
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: You need to give the info to us so that we can improve, but then that's weird to ask for your password
<newagepunk> well, they ask for a special log file where the main password is logged too... and for sure i dont like this :P ....for sure i dont give this!!
<newagepunk> however
<newagepunk> they also say that the bug is already reported, but the reportet one is very different....
<newagepunk> i registered to launchpad now...
<smartboyhw> oK
<newagepunk> but am i got it right smartboyhw, that I m in the wrong place here to give this feedback?
<Jonny1> Is there a gui tool to edit the program menu?
<newagepunk> because len-dt asked me for...
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: You sure are, this is for support and feedback
<newagepunk> ok... good...
<smartboyhw> Jonny1: You mean the Xfce Menu?
<Jonny1> smartboyhw: yes
<smartboyhw> Try http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<smartboyhw> Or sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends
<smartboyhw> If you want a guide, check: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54303/gui-for-editing-menu-in-xubuntu
<Jonny1> smartboyhw: Thanks. The first method didnt work as the menu file wasnt in that path. I am just trying to alacarte
<smartboyhw> OK
<newagepunk> Jonny1: good luck :P
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: I'm wondering: Did it give you the bug number? I want to see it
<Jonny1> smartboyhw: Now the strange thing is that the wine menu doesnt appear in alacarte
<smartboyhw> Jonny1: It only edits the Xfce menu, doesn't edit Wine, I think...
<Jonny1> Although I thought the wine menu was a sub menu to the xfce menu since it appears in the program menu
<newagepunk> Jonny1: I had this experience too.... and in other menu editors there it apears but you cannot remove it... but dont remember the other editors name... and it was also KDE
<Jonny1> Wine documentation says to use the normal menu editing process for your DE
<smartboyhw> Hmm. I need astraljava to help then
<newagepunk> smarboyhw: sorry, dont understand your question... what does it mean with the big number??
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: I want to see the bug number of the bug you reported
<newagepunk> Jonny1: wait a moment, I will remember how I did it
<newagepunk> smartboyhw: ah... sry... didn-t report yet cause i still not sure how to use it right.... will tell as soon I did reportet it.... be patient, one moment (or two)
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: OK, I'll wait for you
<Jonny1> newagepunk: So I made a new program icon to run wine ~/beat.exe in another submenu since I cant get to the wine submenu. Trouble is it doesnt do anything, yet when I run that command in the terminal it works
<newagepunk> Jonny1: oh, i remember... but it was KDE, und now with xfce4 it-s different again.... under kde i found wine-menu under "myuser"/.config/"whatever" ... but in xfce4 it seems to be different.... sorry
<smartboyhw> newagepunk and Jonny1: Try #xfce or #xubuntu. Maybe it's better
<Jonny1> newagepunk: No worries about the wine menu. Any idea why my new shortcut wont run, yet when I type the same command in terminal it runs fine?
<newagepunk> Jonny1: no, sorry... maybe add an    ./     in front of the command?... but for sure its a good idea to search for help in the channels #xfce and/or #xubuntu .... maybe there you will get better help...
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: I agree
<Jonny1> Thanks
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: When will you report the bug?
<newagepunk> smartboyhw: i try, i try.... but somethings always wrong :-(
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: What do you mean?
<newagepunk> now i cant login anymore.... it says my password is not gooood enough.... because i have no upper case letter in... but i have tons of special characters, witch indeed is stressy with the wrong keyboard layout...
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: You mean you can't login anymore to Ubuntu Studio?
<newagepunk> however... i tried to change password and add an uppercase character...
<newagepunk> no.. to launchpad...
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: Oh
<smartboyhw> I think you should ask that in #launchpad
<newagepunk> lol
<smartboyhw> srsly, nothing to lol
<newagepunk> sorry
<newagepunk> of course you are right... i m just a little stressed cause of all this things dont work...
<smartboyhw> OK. :)
<newagepunk> :)
<smartboyhw> newagepunk: So are you better now
<newagepunk> yeah, a little...
<newagepunk> smarboyhw: but the thing with not beeing in the audio group after a fresh installation of ubuntustudio, it's a bug, isn't it??? i mean, shall or can I make a bug-report for this in launchpad? or if not, whatelse?? cause its really not good for a multimedia distr. to not to be in the audio group!!! New users will probably think that it just dont work at all!!!
<smartboyhw> Well, report a bug
<newagepunk> thnxs..
<smartboyhw> BTW, did you report the keyboard settings bug?
<newagepunk> Im on the way :) ...I just decided to make another fresh installation of ubuntustudio, that I can report verry exact what I did... (can write with my netbook while Im installing....) .... be patient...
<sambagirl> hi i was wondeirng if you use gnome for the desktop manager?
<ailo> sambagirl: I do
<sambagirl> oh so you have to do it yourself otherwise it defaults to trinity ?P
<ailo> Just install gnome-shell, if you want it
<ailo> You can find extensions at extensions.gnome.org
<sambagirl> umm ok
<ailo> Pretty straight forward
<sambagirl> thats what they all say
<ailo> sambagirl: :). No, really. In the terminal: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ailo> logout, and when you login again, make sure to choose "Gnome" as session instead of the default "Unity", or whatever you have
<sambagirl> ok i will give it a shot because the reason i am still on 10.10 is because i despise trinity and the whole interface. i prefer gnome.
<sambagirl> ok
<ailo> sambagirl: This is Gnome3 though
<sambagirl> bbiab chao
<sambagirl> thanks
<ailo> sambagirl: I've heard 12.10 will have a Gnome derivative. Still unamed
<ailo> Or maybe later. Not sure. You might find that there are a few similarities between gnome-shell and Unity.
<ailo> sambagirl: If you want the original gnome style, there's a for of Gnome 2
<ailo> fork*
<ailo> I believe Ubuntu Mint is going to use it, or already are
<ailo> took me a couple of weeks to get used to gnome-shell. Now, I get annoyed on the other ones
<ailo> The fork of Gnome 2 is called mate
<tech1> where are the themes stored for window manager themes? iv made my own "appearance" theme in /usr/share/themes, but cant find out where the themes are stored for Settings> Window Manager > styles
<tech1> oh wait they are there too actually
<tech1> nevermind
<coyo> good afternoon. i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu studio. i have a question: does wine 3d acceleration (such as world of warcraft) work with the realtime kernel and jack and everything, or would playing world of warcraft on the same machine as audour and rosegarden not work?
<len-dt> coyo, Playing your game should be very similar to the generic kernel
<coyo> len-dt: thank you for the prompt reply.
<len-dt> jack is aways optional and has to be turned on.
<len-dt> Pulse runs by default, the same as desktop Ubuntu
<coyo> thank you for that clarification.
<coyo> i appreciate it.
<len-dt> coyo, you could try installing UStudio on a rather large USB stick
<len-dt> (8G or larger) and try things that way without installing to your drive.
<DataJuggler> hey, whats the difference between https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio
<DataJuggler> or do I have to ask this in #launchpad ?
<len-dt> DataJuggler, looks like quite a lot :)
<DataJuggler> hi len-dt ... where should i post my bug-report then??
<DataJuggler> or shall i bug-report this to the launchpad session?? :P
<len-dt> same as any bug. All ubuntu bug reporting is the same
<len-dt> We are all still wondering how you managed to get no audio group...
<DataJuggler> i see now that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio has 313 members, but no related projects.... and it somehow looks like a temp-file witch doesn't got deletet...
<DataJuggler> i did a verry exakt protocol... now i'm wondering where to post it....
<DataJuggler> i think in https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio
<DataJuggler> ??
<DataJuggler> right?? len-dt?
<DataJuggler> Bug #1039211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039211 in Ubuntu Studio "the standard user is not in the audio group after a fresh installation from USB-Memorystick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039211
<DataJuggler> len-dt: I made a report now on launchpad in: Ubuntu Studio >> Bugs >>
<DataJuggler> right :) ...
<DataJuggler> so, hope that I did it right... and that it helps to solve this problems
<len-dt> DataJuggler, The thing is we need to know why only for you.
<len-dt> Every one else gets audio group.
<DataJuggler> well... i did at least 5 installations of ubuntustudio and in my case it is like this... same with kxstudio... but at this moment I really don't know why...
<DataJuggler> ...i can make a installation from dvd, perhaps it changes someting???
<DataJuggler> (until now i installed from usb-stick)
<len-dt> It might be different... The only thing I can think of that you do different is making the USB stick from windows. I think all of us have done it from linux.
<len-dt> That would be a different ISO installer.
<DataJuggler> ah... maybe: the program in win witch make the usb-stick bootable extract the iso to the usbstick...
<len-dt> I would like to test that theory, but I do not have a win machine in the house.
<DataJuggler> :-)
<DataJuggler> best I burn a dvd and look what happens then....
<len-dt> Yes it does and... it does not write the iso to the USB stick but copies the files from the ISO to the stick.
<DataJuggler> right
<len-dt> do you remember the name of the windows exe for writing the ISO to USB?
<len-dt> DataJuggler, There are a number of bugs against WUBI.EXE
<DataJuggler> the exact name of the exe file is "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.6.exe"
<DataJuggler> well, but I never touched WUBI... afaik...
<len-dt> No wubi.exe seems to be install from windows after the stick is made.
<DataJuggler> i know... did you read the bug report?
<len-dt> Ya, the only thing that sticks out in the writing the USB from windows. It should work but I don't think we tested that.
<DataJuggler> I made a dvd now under ubuntustudio with k3b... lets see what happens...
<len-dt> Great that will tell us if it is something else.
<DataJuggler> uh, its already little different... :)
<DataJuggler> the main menu: exept of having the 'test dvd for errors' it is somehow mixed language... first point in english and rest in german...
<DataJuggler> maybe my computer's just a little... aahm... funny??
<DataJuggler> :-)
<len-dt> Ya, tha would be because we don't have someone in our group to do all the languages
<DataJuggler> ah, ok...
<len-dt> I think we have english and french
<DataJuggler> maybe I can help... depends on the amount...
<len-dt> To be honest,I don't know what is involved.
<DataJuggler> well, almost everything's on german in my installation...
<len-dt> There are actually a lot of Linux audio users in that part of the world. At least it seems like half the people on the Linux Audio Users mail list are.
<DataJuggler> well, the faulty grafic is still the same in this installation from a real dvd...
<len-dt> Which one?
<DataJuggler> the keyboard layout is also still wrong...
<DataJuggler> when i move the install window the background behind stay gray...
<len-dt> Oh, during install?
<len-dt> When you select install from the boot menu?
<DataJuggler> jup...
<len-dt> Ok I think that is a known
<DataJuggler> ok..
<len-dt> There is no graphic there.
<DataJuggler> but good news: user is in the audio group...
<len-dt> I wonder what the difference is in the windows ISO to USB writer
<DataJuggler> no grafic there? but when i move the window and move it back, it stays gray even it was blue-n-something bevore...
<DataJuggler> wonder too...
<len-dt> Ya, the blue was left from boot somewhere. but there is no running program to keep redrawing it.
<DataJuggler> ah, ok... nevermind... it's not important...
<len-dt> To be honest we were so happy to have a live ISO working we haven't got to the details yet.
<len-dt> We felt things like getting the user in the audio group were more important.
<DataJuggler> but let me try to make a new install with creating a usbstick out of linux...
<len-dt> Sure.
<DataJuggler> yeah man!! I'm sure you did a great job.... and think it was just in my special case... but it is :P
<DataJuggler> what prog you use to make a bootable usbstick in linux?
<len-dt> Well writing the ISO from windows should have been tested.
<len-dt> I use the one that comes with Studio
<DataJuggler> name?
<len-dt> Startup disk creator
<len-dt>  in the menu.
<DataJuggler> found it....
<DataJuggler> ..."Startmedienersteller" ... :-) ....in german
<len-dt> Ya, anything that comes from the base ubuntu install has more languages.
<len-dt> A lot of that stuff is on a per application basis
<DataJuggler> but again, and just to have it said: graphics in the installer... the install window change size, so the gray ocours automatically..... and while installing, at the stage of when the slide show is happening, the window is a little bit to small, so there are slider at the right and at bottom. And this should be just a small adjustment...
<DataJuggler> but in the end nobody cares about this :-)
<len-dt> DataJuggler, The scroll bar problem seems to be fixed in both 12.04.1 (out real soon) and 12.10
<DataJuggler> ok... good to know... so I don't report it again... :-)
<DataJuggler> just finished the install from usb (made in linux) and the user is in the audio group
<len-dt> DataJuggler, are you going to add that the audio group problem is only from a usb stick made in windows?
<DataJuggler> but install process felt very slowly compared to the usb-install made by win
<DataJuggler> jup... on the way to...
<len-dt> Thanks.
<len-dt> Maybe some files didn't make it with win.
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-21
<cfhowlett> hey US dev's and peeps: Is there an official US QR Code available?
<cfhowlett> hey US dev's and peeps: Is there an official US QR Code available?
<len-dt> cfhowlett, QR code? One more thing I don't know about.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: lol.  A scannable graphic that automatically directs the web browser to a web page.  Think of bar codes and add a browser and you've got the idea.  Anyway, I'm re-booting the "official" Ubuntu Studio business card and a QR code that points to the US site would be loverly.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: see  http://blog.qr4.nl/images/Video-QR-Code.png
<len-dt> cfhowlett, Those things... ok. Isn't there a utility somewhere that generates them?
<len-dt> I don't know that much about them but assume it is an encoding of the url
<cfhowlett> len-dt: Yes. there are utilties that generate the code with URL.  I've not used one, but I'll look around.  Just wanted the official one of such was already in use.
<cfhowlett> len-dt: that said, just occurred to me to wonder how the US site renders on mobile devices...
<len-dt> Good question
<cfhowlett> testing on my ipod now...
<cfhowlett> len-dt: actually looks pretty good.  even the online tour.  :)
<cfhowlett> len-dt: however, the tour references ffmpeg on the video page.  Pretty sure that's now been deprecated (if not killed) and we now use libav.  Change?
<len-dt> cfhowlett, I think one is a new name for the other.
<len-dt> But yes it should be changed
<len-dt> I think ffmpeg is a link to libav
<len-dt>  ffmpeg -v
<len-dt> ffmpeg version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1+codecs1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<len-dt>   built on Jun 19 2012 13:18:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<len-dt> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<len-dt> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<sambagirl> i was wondering does this release support touchscreen?
<len-dt> sambagirl, a touch screen is an X input device. I am not sure if it is the same as a drawing tablet or not. It would be the same for studio as for ubuntu desktop though.
<len-dt> Hmm, this page: http://thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-ubuntu-1204-touchscreen-calibration
<len-dt> seems to think utouch needs to be installed for it to work. and xinput-calibrator to calibrate it
<len-dt> Ubuntu studio does not come with those preinstalled.
<astraljava> Couple days before FF kicks in, feel free to add them to the metas if you like. :)
<len-dt> astraljava, We will be lucky if what we have changed so far gets in.
<len-dt> The seeds to meta setup still was having problems last i looked
<astraljava> Right.
<DataJuggler> somebody here who knows ubiquity for bug-tracking?
<smartboyhw> DataJuggler: Use ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<DataJuggler> I do it via launchpad now... I asked because I was still at this point and didn't know what files I should safe to help understanding the problem... now I just follow the instructions from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<smartboyhw> Good!
<DataJuggler> but partman can't help and I doubt that syslog is enough to understand why the reboot-window just disapeard after the screensafer on a notebook witch was not connected to powersupply... but however... now i did already restartet... :-)
<DataJuggler> and do bug report as good as i can..
<smartboyhw> OK, great
<smartboyhw> Give me the bug number after you reported it:)
<DataJuggler> bug nr. 1039495 ... can I only attach one file?
<smartboyhw> If you could tey to attach more
<smartboyhw> *try
<DataJuggler> I made a additional comment with syslog-file
<smartboyhw> Good
<DataJuggler> and added one sentence to the description... thats all...
<sambagirl> morning. i am looking at ubuntustudio as an alternative os.  i noticed there is a much friendlier ui then ubuntu 12.0x. my question is this. i usually use gnome and someone gave me a solution for that yesterday. I wanted to know whether with the default interface, can i have a top and bottom or upper and lower panels? i'm used to that at this point. ?
<sambagirl> i received a msg while doing install ubiquity:3912 CRITICAL ** unable to create /root/.cache/dconf; dconf will not work properly
<sambagirl> is that important?
<holstein> sambagirl: you can always run ubuntu or ubuntustudio 10.04 and have gnome2 support for about another 6 months or so (officially)
<holstein> sambagirl: i and the ubuntustudio team find XFCE to be a nice replacement to gnome2, more so than other options.. quite similar in look/feel and work flow to gnome2
<holstein> sambagirl: RE: that message.. i would continue the install, and report any errors you encounter
<holstein> sambagirl: depending on why you are installing ubuntustudio, you might prefer just installing/using xubuntu
<sambagirl> holstein i have 10.10 on this laptop i am on but i have others and i just installed ubuntustudio on another one and wow did it load like so fast it shocked me. i am doing the update now and then i will resolve the proprietary drivers and then i will look at having the lower panel some how. it has a lot of options i see. then i will install compiz fusion. then i will import my bookmarks and go from there :)
<sambagirl> ailo said all i needed to do was to run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell to get back to familiarity
<sambagirl> but i think i like this
<holstein> you shouldnt need compiz
<holstein> its not as easy as it was once to have desktops on a cube and fire
<sambagirl> i love compiz
<sambagirl> umm
<holstein> i have personally let them go, and i can personally say, i have had it working in XFCE and it will work and its not worth it
<holstein> but, do your thing.. i'll get you the link...
<sambagirl> i juts like to flip from one workspace to the next and back n forth. that is very imporant to me.
<holstein> sure.. thats something you can do without compiz
<Unit193> gnome-shell is different than old gnome2.
<holstein> the thing i like to do is have translucent plugins overtop my ardour mixer
<holstein> but.. again.. the link... http://askubuntu.com/questions/58002/how-do-i-enable-compiz-in-xubuntu is basically what i did
<ailo> sambagirl: gnome-shell is Gnome3, so not the same as you have now. But, I would recommend giving it a try. With available extensions, I find it superiour to Gnome2, and also less annoying than Unity
<sambagirl> my current real work system is running 10.10 but i am having some issues and while i dont want to change i'm having problems so i have to make a decision of some type.
<ailo> sambagirl: However, if you prefer Gnome2, there's either XFCE, as holstein pointed out, or mate(which is a gnome2 fork)
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i'll first look at this and see what i have...but unfortunately for me i mean i prefer windows xp if i have to use windows. same thing with ubuntu 10.10 because it is familiar and functional
<holstein> i cant speak for XP as i havent ran it since sp2... i can only say what i am doing and have personally tried
<sambagirl> so this is based off xubuntu?
<holstein> i find XFCE to be very gnome2 like
<holstein> sambagirl: xubuntu and ubuntustudio use XFCE, as well as the upcoming debian release
<sambagirl> i recall that from elive
<sambagirl> i see
<holstein> they come with XFCE by default
<holstein> i am still running ubuntustudio 10.04 on my production machines and will upgrade as i have time to implement the change over to 12.04
<sambagirl> i cant navigate with unity that is why i fell off ubuntu personally
<holstein> on my desktops, i am using openbox... unity is much more usable now if you havent tried it in 12.04
<holstein> its "up to speed" and quite nice.. though i will never use it
<sambagirl> openbox?
<holstein> sambagirl: there are lots of options and alterntives.. different desktop environments
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> they are all just customizations of each other really (on some level)
<holstein> sambagirl: unlike with XP, where you get the one way it looks and feels
<holstein> unlike with most other operating systems...
<sambagirl> yes
<holstein> for ubuntu, and linux in general, choice is the main positive for me, and with ubuntu, the community is the main thing that sets it apart
<sambagirl> yes
<holstein> all of them run live, and i encourage you to check them out and see for yourself
<holstein> personally, unity is not going to fit my needs, but if you enjoy that "out of the box" easy ubuntu experience, you might want to check it out again
<sambagirl> 64studio just isnt produced any longer i think so that is primariy why i chose ubuntustudio i looked at dyne-bolic but wasnt what i wanted.
<holstein> if you miss gnome2, XFCE is a great alternative.. there are tons of others
<Unit193> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/  Could look at that as well.
<holstein> sambagirl: theres AVlinux, KXstudio, gnuguitarinux.. transmission OS
<Unit193> (Though, I didn't like gnome2 and love Xfce)
<holstein> lots of audio distros... the last one is commercial
<sambagirl> let me check  transmission OS
<holstein> thats where the 64studio team went AFAIK
<holstein> what keeps me using ubuntu and ubuntustudio is the community
<sambagirl> how come cinelerra isnt included in ubuntustudio?
<sambagirl> ohh
<holstein> sambagirl: a good short answer could be, we cant include everything
<holstein> another good answer is usually something to do with licensing
<holstein> sambagirl: i think in that case, we chose one, and it was arguably the most supported one at the time
<sambagirl> i understand
<sambagirl> ok here is a good question. i am used to having apperance with visual affects, is that not included any longer in any debian ubuntu releases?
<holstein> sambagirl: if you want to add it, you can
<holstein> its not as easy as it once was
<holstein> used to be, add a ccsm manager, and boom... now, you gotta decide what enviroment you'd like to use, do somethings specific to it.. undo some unity settings... tolerate some breakage..
<holstein> sambagirl: its literally not worth it.. its just not where the desktop is anymore.. but, you *can* always do whatever you like
<holstein> it'll work... you can always go and put together something like "ubuntu-classic"... but there are reasons why that is not happening. the changes in GTK are what i understand to be the dealbreaker in just keeping gnome2 around as-is
<sambagirl> wow you even included Rakarrack
<holstein> sambagirl: ubuntu is doing what it always has... offer the more recent version of gnome, and an arguably nice and slick default end user experience
<holstein> its when you agree less and less with that experience that things change and decisions must be made
<holstein> again, i can only offer first hand opinions and facts as one who said about 2 years ago "wheres my desktop going?"
<sambagirl> i'm determine to get compiz working....
<holstein> i can share some of the thoughts we had as a team when deciding on XFCE... i can share how i feel about my family using unity on 12.04... i can share my frustations trying to emulate my 10.04 desktop on xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> sambagirl: and you can and will but then what?
<holstein> when will it break?.. when will compix just become the unity WM? and not work for your purposes anymore?
<holstein> and, is it worth the hassle?.. it used to always be a little buggy... and a random crash here and there
<sambagirl> well
<holstein> well, now its totally not supported in that fashion, so what do you think its like now?
<sambagirl> i dont care.
<holstein> i mean.. again.. try it.. i shared the link on how i did it... im just trying to save you a few days trouble
<sambagirl> if i cant get it to work, well it just wont work.
<holstein> you can... and will.. but then what?
<sambagirl> but i will not know that until i have exhausted my efforts.
<holstein> your desktops are on a cube and you got fire... big deal
<holstein> its just not where we are with the desktop right now.. and i miss it too
<sambagirl> im not using fire i am using fast flip from one workspace to the next and that is what i want and that is what i will have, if i have to go backward to 10.10 i will.
<holstein> its not even all that exausting.. the biggest trick is the decorator disapearing i think
<holstein> sambagirl: you can "flip fast" right now
<holstein> control+alt+right arrow
<holstein> it'll go to that desktop without the wizzbang
<sambagirl> just because they come out with a new car each year does that mean i have to buy it? i have a 1990 xjs-v12 convertible and i love it.
<sambagirl> i want the whizbang
<holstein> it could arguably flip faster without compiz
<holstein> sambagirl: and i understand that, and miss the wizzbang as well, but its not faster
<sambagirl> i am looking for what pleases me holstien. if its slower so be it, but if it's what i want and it pleases me, well then i am satisfied cause i am satisfied, see?
<holstein> sambagirl: sure.. and thats enough.. i was just being clear that "faster desktop switching" is not going to happen
<holstein> i also had much that same opinion.. and did it just to see it in action... and you should as well
<holstein> enjoy!
<holstein> let me know where you land.. im interested to know.. i went totally the other way with it.. very minimal.. i dont have a traditional menu or desktop for that matter
<ailo> holstein: Had another look at Gnome3? The extensions are pretty easy to install extensions.gnome.org
<ailo> I'm either using Gnome3 or awesome right now
<sambagirl> thanks
<holstein> ailo: i havent.. but i did look at unity and was impressed with the new round.. ive heard great things about gnome3 as well
<sambagirl> thanks for all your help
<holstein> ailo: debian going with XFCE as default made me feel good about our decision though... and the xubuntu team is just awesome and helpful
<ailo> holstein: Er, debian going with XFCE?
<sambagirl> i noticed that in apperarnce settings you cant select visual effects...
<holstein> ailo: when you go and download a default live CD or install CD.. XFCE is the default choice now instead of gnome
<ailo> holstein: Wasn't the last time I checked
<holstein> sambagirl: select them.. i dont think you'll find them to be what you are looking for.. theres other compositing options besides compiz
<sambagirl> that isnt what i am asking, under apperance there isnt a visual effects tab....
<sambagirl> i noticed this on debian squeeze...not there...
<ailo> Wow, I totally missed the change to XFCE. Haven't heard a peep about it
<ailo> holstein: As I'm reading, the main reason was to save space
<ailo> On the CD medium
<Unit193> May be other reasons as well, but they are also using lightdm.
<sambagirl> ugh i see it drags to the next workstation but without the affect...
<sambagirl> the affect registers in ones mind that you have physically transposed to another location in my opinion. this is 2 dimensional.
<holstein> ailo: i was thinking its interesting that the notes say that... im also not 100% sure thats the only reason
<holstein> sambagirl: yup... its a change in work flow for sure.. its less "wizzbang"
<holstein> i just go now.. and i appreciate the speed.. i use hotkeys to get to the workspaces... but again, i miss the cubes and fire
<ailo> holstein: Gnome3 is no longer suffering from bugs like in the beginning, so that can't be the reason. And I don't think it's a HW problem. But, when new things come, many people tend to not want to change their habits
<ailo> I'm sure there are a lot of people who don't like it, just because
<ailo> I find there are a couple of features that are a little annoying in the basic setup
<holstein> what im going to miss most is having JAMin open translucent on one monitor overtop my ardour mixer, and the main ardour screen on my other monitor with plugins translucent over those
<holstein> im going to try with "gnome compositing" or whatever its called.. just to have translucent windows.. the rest of it, i can do without
<holstein> but, im a couple years into doing without them
<holstein> ailo: i think i havent looked at it again just because i know we arent going to be using it, and i wont need to support it
<holstein> but, i want to give it a look again when i get a minute
<ailo> Whenever I try something else, I get annoyed how slow my workflow gets
<ailo> That's why I like Gnome3
<ailo> It's just really simple, and fast
<sambagirl> i decided to install the gnome shell
<sambagirl> if i dont like the results i can always do a fresh install and start over.
<holstein> sure.. enjoy! i peronsally find unity to be much better at what i think gnomeshell is trying to do
<holstein> ailo: i *really* like the workspace idea.. where theres just always one more workspace.. is that pretty seamless? do you like it?
<ailo> holstein: It made me start using that a lot more. Something you'd do naturally also on awesome
<holstein> sambagirl: you can have and run as many environments as you like... at the same time. no need to reinstall
<holstein> ailo: i did think it was fast too.. unity was *so* slow when it released, and that was a deal breaker for me
<ailo> I don't like the Unity Dash
<holstein> yeah... its still not "fast" either
<holstein> for what its doing, i cant say i could think of a way to improve it
<ailo> What I do like with the Unity Dash is that it can show applications that are *not* installed
<holstein> just a seperate launcher so you dont have to wait on it.. but i always install kupfer right off
<sambagirl> ok i did the update so now i reboot and it will prompt me for a desktop environment?
<ailo> If you search for an application using Unity Dash, you can't just press enter to start it, once you found it
<holstein> sambagirl: what did you update?
<sambagirl> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ailo> sambagirl: If you're trying out gnome-shell on 10.10, it won't be the same, I don't think
<holstein> sambagirl: AH.. you installed a different desktop environment.. yeah.. at boot, i would look at changing the "session"
<sambagirl> no no this is on ubuntustudio 12. whatever version ti is
<ailo> Think in those days to run it, you need to do it manually, replacing the current desktop with gnome-shell.
<holstein> sambagirl: 12.04 is the latest.. the long term support
<ailo> I think the only problem with gnome-shell is some details in it's default layout, and the lack of "popular" well though out extensions. There are some nice extensions out there, and they are not that hard to code, but it's still a bit early
<ailo> What you need is an OS that makes use of gnome-shell extensibility, and really turns it into something fantastic
<ailo> The big difference between gnome-shell and unity is that gnome-shell is massively configurable.
<holstein> i think the main gnome3 is so similar and feels fast
<ailo> But, only through code
<sambagirl> my god this is so different from gnome
<sambagirl> it's still xfce i thoght i installed gnome?
<ailo> sambagirl: Did you choose it during login? logout to the login window to make the choice
<sambagirl> well there are some really nice features i see
<holstein> sambagirl: theres a dropdown menu where you choose your name and put in your password
<sambagirl> oh i had automatic loading
<ailo> Er, I wonder if one actually needs to install gnome as a package though. Things have changed a bit between the releases
<holstein> i think it'll grab what it needs and "just work"
<ailo> One thing that I changed with the original ghome-shell design was make the bottom panel not show at all in the main window, and move systray icons to the top panel
<ailo> I had to make some tweaks to a couple of extensions to make that happen
<ailo> I should probably upload it as a new variant. Still, the icons are now moved separately. Would be better to move all of them
<ailo> I mean, move the whole systray, not just list each applications separately in a config file
<ailo> There's some really nice extension that expands what shows in the volume control. As I use pulseaudio for desktop audio, I tend to use that quite a lot. There's one that will show all active applications volume levels, and also audio device selection
<holstein> ailo: handy!
<ailo> No need to open the micer at all
<ailo> mixer*
<sambagirl> ubuntustudio works great :)
<holstein> sambagirl: glad you are liking it!
<acmeinc> holstein:
<holstein> acmeinc: poing
<acmeinc> sup
<sambagirl> installed cinelerra :D
<anthony> New ubuntu user. Installed studio and trying to get a lexicon omega usb soundcard working. Any hints?
<anthony> lsusb gives me anthony@anthony-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RG360UA-ABA:~$ lsusb
<anthony> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<anthony> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000
<anthony> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0451:3200 Texas Instruments, Inc.
<anthony> anthony@anthony-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RG360UA-ABA:~$
<anthony>  but i can't see the device in the sound settings.
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-22
<juanc> Buenas noches
<juanc> ¿Alguien sabe como instalar Mobile Media Converteren ubuntu studio sin que de problemas para su aplicación?
<juanc> lo instale de la misma formaque que lo instale en ubuntu con  unity y no me funciono.
<estebian> juanc, lo instalaste gráfico o por terminal?
<estebian> juanc, aptitude | apt?
<juanc> grafico
<juanc> es que Mobile Media Converter no vieno por defecto el los repositoios de ubuntu
<juanc> hay que descargarlo desde su pagina oficial
<estebian> Tienes el .deb?
<estebian> juanc,
<juanc> dime
<UberMusik> hi. I'm running Ubuntu Studio 12.04 and i have been unpacking some large sound font archives ... i wasn't paying attention, and my available disk space is 0 ... so, i tried to mount my second internal HD, but there's not space available to mount the drive .. i've tried deleting files, but my trash will not empty either .. does that operation require additional space? first question .. why on earth does Ubuntu let the remaining
<UberMusik> second, and more important question: how might i go about resolving this?
<len-dt> UberMusik, probably the easiest thing to do would be to mount the second drive from a cd or DVD live session and do the copying deleting there... In fact you may be able to delete things better from command line anyway.... It doesn't go through trash.
<len-dt> Open an xterm and cd to where your files are and start rm filename or if they are in subdirectories where it would be best to delete the whole directory rm -r dirname.
<len-dt> UberMusik, this assumes the samples are owned by the user you are... add an sudo in front otherwise.
<UberMusik> len-dt: thanks .. just deleted a large package via terminal .. not sure why i didn't think of that .. i'm back in business .. so .. back to the first question...   why on earth would Ubuntu even allow this scenario to happen?  aren't there a few allocated blocks to prevent idiot users like me from seizing up the entire system?
<len-dt> I too am surprised. I am sure there is a reserved root only space... but that is settable and I guess it is set to zero
<UberMusik> len-dt: .. quite likely .. it's a relatively new install, and i haven't tweaked much of anything ... i'm moving all my samples to the larger HD, which I should have done in the first place .. thanks again
<len-dt> No problem
<anthony>  New ubuntu user. Installed studio and trying to get a lexicon omega usb soundcard working. Any hints?
<anthony>  lsusb gives me anthony@anthony-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RG360UA-ABA:~$ lsusb
<anthony>  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<anthony>  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony>  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony>  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony>  Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<anthony>  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000
<anthony>  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0451:3200 Texas Instruments, Inc.
<anthony> anthony@anthony-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RG360UA-ABA:~$
<anthony>   but i can't see the device in the sound settings.
<len-dt> So is the sound card the TI device then?
<len-dt> What are the last ten lines of dmesg right after plugging the Audio IF in?
<anthony> I suppose TI is the device, because if I unplug it it disappears
<len-dt> when you type dmesg right after plugging it in what do you get?
<anthony> [  560.642201] usb 2-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd
<anthony> [  560.935240] 3:1:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x1
<anthony> [  560.940231] 3:1:2: cannot get freq at ep 0x1
<anthony> [  560.946238] 3:2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x83
<anthony> [  560.951238] 3:2:2: cannot get freq at ep 0x83
<anthony> [  560.971257] 3:4:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x2
<anthony> [  560.976252] 3:4:2: cannot get freq at ep 0x2
<anthony> [  560.982256] 3:5:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x85
<anthony> [  560.987272] 3:5:2: cannot get freq at ep 0x85
<anthony> [  561.013261] 3:9:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x1
<anthony> [  561.018244] 3:9:2: cannot get freq at ep 0x1
<anthony> [  561.024264] 3:10:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x83
<anthony> [  561.029251] 3:10:2: cannot get freq at ep 0x83
<anthony> [ 1913.000692] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 3
<anthony> [ 1926.079204] usb 2-1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd
<len-dt> It doesn't seem to be recognizing the IF.
<anthony> Please excuse my ignorance, what is IF?
<len-dt> Sorry interface
<anthony> Any suggestion on what to do?
<len-dt> I'm looking...
<anthony> It should work somehow. Searching around forums last night to find info I saw that user BcRich has one working.
<len-dt> what happens if you type sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<len-dt> Does lsmod that module running?
<anthony> [    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 1GB, type WB
<anthony> [    0.000000] reg 1, base: 1015MB, range: 1MB, type UC
<anthony> [    0.000000] reg 2, base: 1016MB, range: 8MB, type UC
<anthony> [    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f7e90] f7e90
<anthony> [    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01e00000
<anthony> [    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009b000] 9b000 size 16384
<anthony> [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000037bfe000
<anthony> [    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000200000 page 4k
<anthony> [    0.000000]  0000200000 - 0037a00000 page 2M
<anthony> [    0.000000]  0037a00000 - 0037bfe000 page 4k
<anthony> [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 37bfe000 @ 1dfb000-1e00000
<anthony> [    0.000000] RAMDISK: 36516000 - 37283000
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7de0 00014 (v00 HP    )
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3f67deab 00044 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000  LTP 00000000)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3f685dee 00074 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000 LOHR 0000005A)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3f67eacd 07321 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000 MSFT 0100000E)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3f686fc0 00040
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3f685e62 00068 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000 LOHR 0000005A)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 3f685eca 00038 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000 LOHR 0000005A)
<len-dt> whoa
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3f685f02 0003C (v01 HP     30BB     06040000 LOHR 0000005A)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 3f685fd8 00028 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000  LTP 00000001)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3f685f70 00068 (v01 HP     30BB     06040000  LTP 00000000)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f67e8bf 0020A (v01  HP    30BB     00001000 INTL 20050624)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f67deef 004F6 (v01 HP     30BB     00003000 INTL 20050624)
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org
<anthony> [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
<anthony> [    0.000000] 122MB HIGHMEM available.
<len-dt> anthony, Not the whole dmesg
<anthony> [    0.000000] 891MB LOWMEM available.
<anthony> [    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 37bfe000
<anthony> [    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 37bfe000
<anthony> [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
<anthony> [    0.0000
<anthony> Stupid question, how do you scroll terminal?
<len-dt> shift arrow
<len-dt> There should also be a scroll bar on the side
<anthony> ok, let me try again
<len-dt> Does lsmod show any snd-* modules?
<anthony> Module                  Size  Used by
<anthony> snd_hda_codec_conexant    48893  1
<anthony> snd_usb_audio          84878  2
<anthony> joydev                 17045  0
<anthony> snd_usbmidi_lib        23156  1 snd_usb_audio
<anthony> hp_wmi                 13094  0
<anthony> sparse_keymap          12680  1 hp_wmi
<anthony> arc4                   12418  2
<anthony> snd_hda_intel          26213  4
<anthony> snd_hda_codec          88883  2 snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel
<anthony> rfcomm                 36924  0
<anthony> snd_hwdep              12910  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec
<anthony> bnep                   17304  2
<anthony> parport_pc             30454  0
<anthony> bluetooth             149293  10 rfcomm,bnep
<anthony> ppdev                  12657  0
<anthony> snd_pcm                69932  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<anthony> psmouse                68512  0
<len-dt> Ok, that looks good
<anthony> snd_seq_midi           12744  0
<anthony> binfmt_misc            16914  1
<anthony> snd_rawmidi            22321  2 snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_seq_midi
<anthony> serio_raw              12733  0
<anthony> r592                   17240  0
<anthony> r852                   17444  0
<anthony> sm_common              16434  1 r852
<anthony> nand                   47906  2 r852,sm_common
<len-dt> anthony, that looks good
<anthony> memstick               13434  1 r592
<anthony> nand_ids                8209  1 nand
<anthony> iwl3945                71346  0
<anthony> mtd                    31582  2 sm_common,nand
<anthony> nand_bch               12442  1 nand
<anthony> bch                    21259  1 nand_bch
<anthony> iwl_legacy             55069  1 iwl3945
<anthony> snd_seq_midi_event     13124  1 snd_seq_midi
<anthony> nand_ecc               12412  1 nand
<anthony> mac80211              390762  2 iwl3945,iwl_legacy
<anthony> snd_seq                47720  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<anthony> i915                  389477  2
<anthony> snd_timer              26615  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<anthony> snd_seq_device         13015  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<anthony> cfg80211              159973  3 iwl3945,iwl_legacy,mac80211
<anthony> drm_kms_helper         39217  1 i915
<anthony> drm                   163315  3 i915,drm_kms_helper
<anthony> snd                    51141  25 snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<anthony> wmi                    17301  1 hp_wmi
<anthony> i2c_algo_bit
<anthony> I peaked in the sound settings and the lexicon appeared! What happened?!?
<mlpug> anthony, i guess that soon some flood monitor prevents you to post more
<len-dt> Did you do the modprobe snd-usb-audio?
<anthony> I peaked in the sound settings and the lexicon appeared! What happened?!?
<anthony> Yes Idid
<len-dt> anthony, that is why. That module should have been loaded automatically
<len-dt> It was not. when you loaded it manually everything worked
<len-dt> For some reason the signature of that card is not recognized by udev
<len-dt> I don't know how to make it automatic... maybe someone else does.
<anthony> So every reboot I must load manually with modprobe?
<len-dt> Also, I am going to have to go. It is late here.
<len-dt> If the card is plugged in at boot all the time
<anthony> Thank a lot
<len-dt> you can add the command to /etc/rc.local
<len-dt> (without the sudo)
<anthony> That is past it in the temninal?
<len-dt> But if you plug it in after boot, you would have to do that
<len-dt> ya sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<len-dt> just move the cursor down past the comment and type in modeprobe snd-usb-audio then ctl-x to save
<anthony> Ill try to experiment with that. Thank's a lot, I don't what to hold you up late!
<len-dt> Good night
<anthony> Morning for me! Good night
<JimJoe> hello guys
<UberMusik> hi, i'm about to instal UbuntuStudio 12.04 from DVD onto a second HD ... i have a single 500 gig partition ... is this ok, or do i need to create a smaller partition as well?  i recall running into issues the first time i installed, and i want to do it correctly this time ..
<UberMusik> never mind .. walking through the install process reminded me .. yes, i need to define a swap area .. which i've done .. made the smaller partition ... installation now in progress
<JimJoe> UberMusik hi
<JimJoe> you still here?
<UberMusik> hi JimJoe
<JimJoe> im completly new to unix / ubuntu
<JimJoe> i downloaded ubuntu studio 12.04 and burned the iso to a disc
<JimJoe> tried many times to install the operating system to a newly formatted Hard drive by booting from the dvd
<UberMusik> i'm pretty new as well .. installed it for the first time ~5 weeks ago .. but i did get it working once ..
<JimJoe> but it crashed at different places constantly
<JimJoe> couldnt get it installed, eventually i partitioned the hard drive using my old windows xp dvd and then installed xp onto a partition
<UberMusik> that's sort of what i did ..
<JimJoe> and then from within windows xp i inserted the ubuntu studio dvd and the autorun popped up and i installed it ok onto a different partition
<UberMusik> i have 2 HDs installed
<UberMusik> first, i installed XP on the primary HD
<JimJoe> only thing is, it dosnt seem to have instaled ubunto studio, its installed ubunto 12.04 standard
<JimJoe> odd?
<UberMusik> then i (just) formatted the second HD into two partitions (one smaller to use for swap) and now it's installing ...   are you 100% sure you downloaded the correct ISO? where did you get it from?
<JimJoe> from offical site... yea, it seemed to be installing ubunto studio (metal background by default when i was trying to install from booting from the live disc) but the autorun from within win xp installed the standard ubunto 12.04 with the purple background and all its apps
<JimJoe> and none of the graphics / sound apps etc that i wanted from studio
<JimJoe> also it didnt ask me did i want to install 64 or 32bit
<UberMusik> i'm pretty sure you should have restarted, and booted from DVD ... not auto-run  .. but i'm no expert there ..
<JimJoe> everytime i tryed that the installation would crash :/
<JimJoe> was very unstable
<JimJoe> im still learning it all anyway, i wanna get a look at other distros like mint etc
<UberMusik> ? it shouldn't ask you to install 64 vs 32 .. as far as i understand, those are different ISOs entirely .. in fact .. i just wasted 2 hours downloading the 64-bit by mistake .. there are 4 links .. 64 bit torrent .. 64-bit direct download, 32-bit torrent, and 64-bit local
<JimJoe> so it dont really matter for now
<JimJoe> ahh
<JimJoe> what do you think of unity?
<JimJoe> its.. .different
<UberMusik> i'm choosing UbuntuStudio for music production ...  i'm not familiar with any other linux distros ..
<JimJoe> yea same here, but i still would like a quick look at others
<JimJoe> what you think of unity?
<UberMusik> JimJoe: you'll have to ask other users for that .. sorry .. like i said, i'm not familiar with any other linux distros ..  i like UbuntuStudio so far ... i had it running for a few weeks, but then formatted the wrong partition, and am doing it all over again .. but this time, i know some mistakes to avoid ..
<JimJoe> ah ok
<JimJoe> i just mean the shell interface.. its alot different than the start bar ive been using for 15 years...
<JimJoe> that bar at the left hand side
<UberMusik> i got Ardour3b5 up and running with some plugins and other audio tools, and it was working pretty well ..  i'm used to Windows and OSX, but this is working for me so far ....
<JimJoe> yea i really wanna try ardour... what sound card you got?
<UberMusik> MAudio 24/96 internal card .. it's pretty nice
<JimJoe> yea i got an emu 1820.. dont think ill get it working on linux though
<JimJoe> gonna by something by asus perhaps
<JimJoe> xonar essence maybe
<UberMusik> Ardour is very impressive .. fairly steep learning curve, but there are lots of folks around to help ... irc #ardour
<JimJoe> what sorta music you making?
<UberMusik> JimJoe .. lots of soft synths ... combo of new age, orchestral and piano ...  but i play with all sorts of sounds ... lots of very cool sample libraries around .. many of them free
<JimJoe> im looking to record some guitar and bass, and program some drums , then perhaps add in some orchestra stuff mainly.
<JimJoe> will have to see can i find a linux prog that supports soundfonts
<JimJoe> i got some great ones gathered up
<UberMusik> LinuxSampler
<JimJoe> yea?
<UberMusik> a bit hard to install .. but it's pretty cool .. it supports SFZ, SF2 and GIG
<JimJoe> excellant
<UberMusik> there's also fluidsynth, but i haven't tried that yet
<JimJoe> http://www.linuxsampler.org/instruments.html
<UberMusik> JimJoe: by the way, i downloaded the 32-bit torrent from here:   http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<JimJoe> hmm looks like they got a real good grand piano
<UberMusik> torrent was faster than direct
<UberMusik> if you want piano, you want the Salamander grand piano
<UberMusik> and load that into LinuxSampler
<JimJoe> ta
<JimJoe> gotta get ubunto studio asap really
<JimJoe> that link is where i downloaded the 64bit torrent as well
<UberMusik> JimJoe: i've got to go, but you should join #ardour, #jack, #lad and #linuxsampler ... i've got tons of help from those groups ..
<UberMusik> good luck
<JimJoe> with the 32bit u using a workaround to get more tha 4gb of ram being used?
<JimJoe> cheers man
<JimJoe> good luck
<UberMusik> i only have 2 gigs .. 32-bit is good for me ..
<UberMusik> later
<JimJoe> cya
<tech1> i understand ardour dosnt have midi sequencing yet... is there some other program that has midi that i can integrate with it?
<tech1> ahh i found it. qtractor
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-23
<saqman2060> Hello guys
<saqman2060> Beginning testing of ubuntu studio 12.04.1
<saqman2060> What should we be testing?
<saqman2060> Installing ubuntustudio now
<saqman2060> hello murfman
<smartboyhw> TheWonderingGuru: You said you have a bootloader problem?
<rigo> hi i set up the xrdp everything... almost everything looks fine. if i connect via mstsc.exe i only see the gray bgnd and the big black X cursor. (pls dont blame me :))
<TheWonderingGuru> Yes, for some reason the bootloader enters a rescue mode now.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, did you uninstall it or move the partition somewhere?
<TheWonderingGuru> I installed linux mint debian on a seperate external usb drive and then when I rebooted my computer to go into my main distro "ubuntu studio" it acts like the bootloader is not there and enters the rescue mode.
<smartboyhw> Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and use the graphical instructions.
<TheWonderingGuru> Hmm. Would this work if I just used the boot repair in ubuntu studio without loading it up onto a cd?
<TheWonderingGuru> Im fresh out of dvd's large enough to accomodate ubuntu studio.
<smartboyhw> TheWonderingGuru: Try to use a CD in Ubuntu desktop
<smartboyhw> maybe use the terminal way in the link
<TheWonderingGuru> Would this work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<smartboyhw> Well, of course:)
<TheWonderingGuru> Do you think it is necessary to back up my entire hard drive before attempting this?
<smartboyhw> TheWonderingGuru: If you're willing to, it's better.:)
<TheWonderingGuru> I'll do that then...
<TheWonderingGuru> Too much important stuff on this computer. I would cry if I lost it.
<TheWonderingGuru> lol
<smartboyhw> TheWonderingGuru: :)
<TheWonderingGuru> Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. Much better then the wise asses in the other room who kept wanting to put me down, because they thought I was in the wrong room.
<smartboyhw> TheWonderingGuru: Sort of, but then a GRUB bootloader issue is a Ubuntu problem over all:)
<TheWonderingGuru> Im going to start backing up now. Take care, stay amazing, and have a wonderful day :)
<ubuntu-studio_> hi
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: What are your problems again?
<ubuntu-studio_> ok
<ubuntu-studio_> :)
<ubuntu-studio_> My ubuntu doesn't start
<ubuntu-studio_> I can see just same black and white squers
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio: You mean your Ubuntu Studio won't start, or is it the normal Ubuntu Desktop?
<ubuntu-studio_> I have the data in the home
<ubuntu-studio_> cataloge
<ubuntu-studio_> so, In my opinion I  must reinstal ubuntu
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: Are you trying to boot into Ubuntu Studio?
<ubuntu-studio_> I dont know how
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: Please answer my question first
<ubuntu-studio_> I can get live sessions
<ubuntu-studio_> yest
<ubuntu-studio_> yes
<smartboyhw> OK, so you can't install, is that right?
<smartboyhw> But you can use live session
<smartboyhw> Try to launch the installer in the live session. There should be a shortcut there in the desktop
<ubuntu-studio_> I can install new one, without any problems, but Iam not shure if it will cancel my files jn the home directiory
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: What do you mean?
<smartboyhw> Do you have another Ubuntu distro on your computer?
<ubuntu-studio_> yest the old one, I can  not start it
<smartboyhw> So, you mean you can't even start the old distro, right?
<ubuntu-studio_> On hard disc there are my files
<smartboyhw> Actually, you can dual-boot
<ubuntu-studio_> no
<ubuntu-studio_> just one
<ubuntu-studio_> there is one distro
<ubuntu-studio_> on hard disk
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: I mean that you can have two distros at once
<ubuntu-studio_> No, I have just one distro on one hard disc
<ubuntu-studio_> that's it
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: So you want Ubuntu Studio to cover Ubuntu completely?
<ubuntu-studio_> yes
<ubuntu-studio_> but exept home folder
<smartboyhw> Hmm, your files will be lost then, even the home foler
<smartboyhw> *folder
<smartboyhw> Please back it up:)
<ubuntu-studio_> :) yes, but I have home folder on the separate partition
<ubuntu-studio_> so It is possible keep it
<smartboyhw> Er, then I don't think so
<smartboyhw> You can keep it
<ubuntu-studio_> but how do that?
<smartboyhw> Well, since that when installing Ubuntu Studio it will only cover the partition that Ubuntu is installed, it won't affect the partition that has your home folder
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: Launch the installer in your live session
<ubuntu-studio_> ok I'm doing
<smartboyhw> Good, then install
<ubuntu-studio_> I am choosing the language
<smartboyhw> Uh huh, good
<ubuntu-studio_> I am going....
<ubuntu-studio_> ok a have a choice
<smartboyhw> Ah ha, is that on where you install Ubuntu?
<ubuntu-studio_> instal second ubuntu.. remove ubuntu, and, use another solutio
<ubuntu-studio_> which is good for me? 3?
<smartboyhw> But 3 would be difficult
<smartboyhw> I think use 2.
<smartboyhw> Don't worry, I think the home files won;t disappear
<ubuntu-studio_> are you shure?
<ubuntu-studio_> :)
<smartboyhw> I'm thinking
<ubuntu-studio_> could you ask some one?
<ubuntu-studio_> its very difficult write in english for me.
<smartboyhw> Well, wait for a moment
<ubuntu-studio_> :) you mean you are thinking = you are shure? it is good?
<ubuntu-studio_> thanks
<smartboyhw> Thinking means I'm trying to be sure, wait
<ubuntu-studio_> :) ok I am waiting
<smartboyhw> I'm sure
<smartboyhw> It would not affect your home folder
<smartboyhw> Since it is in another partition
<smartboyhw> use 2.
<ubuntu-studio_> ok, I can see if I was right
<smartboyhw> I mean use the second option
<ubuntu-studio_> ok thank you very much..
<smartboyhw> No problem
<ubuntu-studio_> but... I can see there are just two partition, so, I was wrong
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio: Why?
<ubuntu-studio_> I can see the partition
<ubuntu-studio_> there are two,
<smartboyhw> When I do a clean one I only got one!
<ubuntu-studio_> so home is not on separeta one
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: What?
<ubuntu-studio_> ok, I will make a back up
<ubuntu-studio_> thanks so much,
<ubuntu-studio_> bye
<smartboyhw> ubuntu-studio_: It is a good practice to make a backup
<ubuntu-studio_> I know
<rejven> Hello, anyone here using darktable ?
<UberMusik> hi, i'm just about to configure libgig on UbuntuStudio, and I've reached the part of the install instructions where i open /debian/rules, and prefix the ./configure line … how do i determine what information i should put there? this is the first time i've tried to recompile anything, FWIW
<holstein> UberMusik: yeah, and unfortunately, it'll dependon the application
<holstein> UberMusik: i can offer one suggestion, try using checkinstall
<holstein> !checkinstall | UberMusik
<ubottu> UberMusik: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<holstein> can make it *much* easier to uninstall later, from any package manager
<holstein> looks like its in the repos anyways http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/libgig
<holstein> i would probably look at the KXstudio ppas to see if falk is supplying the latest versions there
<UberMusik> holstein and ubottu: thanks .. i will look into this further .. cheers
<holstein> ubottu is just a bot.. but i wish you luck
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<holstein> UberMusik: also, you might find help in #opensourcemusicians
<sambagirl> where is the system startup?
<GridCube> what do you mean by system startup?
<sambagirl> yes
<GridCube> yes?
<sambagirl> well where you select tasks to start up
<sambagirl> you know, where you select what you want to start and what you dont want to start
<GridCube> you mean the Session and Startup, autorun of aplication tab in the Configuration menu?
<sambagirl> i suppose yes
<sambagirl> what i am doing is installing Mate desktop so lets see what that produces
<GridCube> :) good luck, but remember maté is not a supported wm on the ubuntu'sverse, not that you wont recieve any more support or anything, but be warned
<sambagirl> i'm just messing about basically
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-24
<UberMusik> hi, so, i "thought" i just successfully created a dual boot winxp/ubuntuStudio configuration on two separate IDE drives, but things haven't gone as well as planned .. i installed xp first on my master 80 gig HD, then i used the latest Ubuntu build DVD to install 12.04 on my 500gig HD .. on the first reboot, i got the menu to select an OS (ubuntu or winxp) .. and i started ubuntu . .then i rebooted and started xp .. all good so far .. now, all my reboot
<sambagirl> super music
<ailo> UberMusik: A part of your message was missing
<ailo> sambagirl: How's your selection of desktop system coming along?
<UberMusik> ailo: oh .. thanks .. i'm using adium, which i guess let's me type past the irc character limit . .what were the last 2 words?
<ailo> UberMusik: ".. now, all my reboot"
<UberMusik> now, all my reboots go direct to XP with no menu to choose an OS .. strange, no? any ideas on what i missed?
<UberMusik> once i booted XP for the first time, that's all it sees .. even though i did get the OS menu the first time after installing ubuntu ..
<UberMusik> (i chose the "install beside windows" option )
<ailo> UberMusik: Did you install grub?
<UberMusik> no .. is that a linux util or windows?
<ailo> I've never tried "install beside windows", so I don't know how that works
<ailo> UberMusik: Grub is the default bootloader for Ubuntu
<UberMusik> i thought it was supposed to "just work" (™)
<ailo> UberMusik: The boot menu. Did it look Windows, or Linux to you
<ailo> If it's Grub, you can press shift while booting, to see the menu
<UberMusik> linux .. white text on black background .. i've definitely seen it as a linux boot menu before
<ailo> But, Windows should not be default
<UberMusik> again, this is two separate IDE drives .. not two partitions on the same drive ..
<ailo> UberMusik: May be that you installed boot loaders on both disks
<UberMusik> windows is on the master
<ailo> UberMusik: Set your bios to boot from the Linux disk.
<UberMusik> ailo: my bios isn't seeing my second drive .. that must be the issue .. hmm .. maybe a jumper setting?  how should i have jumpers set for this scenario? i have no jumper on the master, and the secondary IDE drive has a Slave jumper ...
<ailo> UberMusik: Set the second to cable select
<UberMusik> ailo: hmm .. i think i tried that, and it just got suck on the Dell splash screen
<ailo> With cable select it will work it out on its own
<UberMusik> i should mention this is a very old machine ..
<UberMusik> no jumper on the master?
<ailo> UberMusik: If the disk is damaged, bios might get stuck, trying to id the disk
<ailo> UberMusik: try one disk at the time, to make sure both work
<ailo> Though, I guess they should, since you already installed on both
<ailo> But, could be it's unpredictable between boots
<UberMusik> ailo: ah .. that's also a possibility .. i have a spare .. so i'll try that … it's just strange that i have been able to boot into both OSs .. but, yes, it's possible one of them is failing ..   ok .. thanks
<ailo> UberMusik: You can set both to cable select
<ailo> np
<heribertorodrigu> hi, does someone can help me to solve the installation of blender 2.64 pls?
<heribertorodrigu> am trying to install the package via tarball
<heribertorodrigu> I installed the repositories too but it doesn't run the program
<heribertorodrigu> well tnx
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-25
<alexei> hi, i installed ubuntustudio for the first time and it does not seem to recognize my Wacom Bamboo tablet.  What can I do? thanks
<tech1> im watching a tutorial for jack audio and it recommends setting up realtime audio... is this something i need to do with the latest ubuntustudio? or it is already done or something in place of it
<holstein> tech1: its something i suggest you take in stages
<holstein> if you need lower latency, then seek it.. if everything is working, then "if it aint broke"
<tech1> ok ill try it in stages
<holstein> tech1: if you are doing software synths or adding realtime effects using the computer, you will need lower latenyc
<holstein> latency*
<holstein> most folks dont need it...
<tech1> yeh ill be doing full music production
<ailo> tech1: Everything is all set up on Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> tech1: There are two things you need to do, to achieve it on any Ubuntu based distro besides Studio
<ailo> tech1: 1. Install jackd and say yes to realtime privilege
<ailo> tech1: 2. Add yourself to audio group: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<ailo> reboot, and you're done
<ailo> tech1: Also, install linux-lowlatency, to get better performance
<tech1> i see thanks. ill make a note of these. i have studio version so i guess ill just need to only do the last bit then
<ailo> tech1: Ubuntu Studio comes with linux-lowlatency preinstalled
<ailo> tech1: linux-generic is the default kernel on other Ubuntu distros
<ailo> So, if you installed Ubuntu Studio, all you need to do is to learn how the applications work
<ailo> No tuning needed
<tech1> oh right. thats good then :)
<ailo> Unless you have some sort of weird HW problem
<tech1> i can get audio from movies and the browser so looks like my soundcard is ok
<ailo> tech1: Only one device?
<ailo> tech1: Meaning, only one soundcard?
<tech1> i have a mixer connected to my pc speaker ouput and headphones in the mixer..... yes just my motherboard's soundcard
<tech1> its an intel h77 board so should be sufficient
<ailo> tech1: That makes things pretty simple. Qjackctl is a good jack control application. You'll only need to set frames/period lower, if you need lower latency
<ailo> tech1: Also learn how connections work
<ailo> tech1: Desktop sound will automatically be routed to jack, when you start it with qjackctl
<ailo> Might be you need to set pulseaudio output to jack manually. I have three soundcards, so things are a little different
<tech1> cool. yeh i found a few good youtube tutorials for jack. is it possible to make a script that loads a session of all the music apps and their jack connections?
<ailo> tech1: Use gladish
<ailo> It's a session software, designed for that
<tech1> ok ill look it up
<ailo> It's not perfectly intuitive, probably, if you're not used to Linux
<ailo> tech1: It should be preinstalled
<ailo> gladish is really a gnome gui for ladish
<tech1> yeh i can see it on my menu
<tech1> im sure ill be able to figure it out. im finding linux software easier to learn than windows stuff. actually
<tech1> or maybe just more enjoyable to learn..... because it isnt bloated propriatary nonsense like windows stuff
<ailo> It feels very different, no question.
<ailo> You don't feel owned
<tech1> yeh. windows everything felt like doing a chore for someone else.... linux sometimes more complex... but feels more rewarding and based around what i want
<ailo> On windows you expect things to just work. You paid for it after all. Considering that fact, you put a lot of time sorting stuff out when you weren't supposed to need to.
<ailo> On Linux, you aren't expecting that, but if it just works on Linux, you feel grateful
<tech1> thats definetly true
<dn4> ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso) = 7421cb2229980e9f7931035dd54296a7
<dn4> why isn't this included https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-26
<holstein> tech1: you can do "full music production" with latency
<holstein> it depends on what *type* of music production you are doing as to what latency you might require
<holstein> if you are not doing live playing of software synths or live effects processing, then who cares if it takes 80ms for the sound to get from the computer to the speakers when you want to hear it
<holstein> soemthing rendered will sound the same rendered at high or low latency...
<megatlantis> hi
<megatlantis> i have some problem while installing ubuntu studio , can i get some help please ?
<megatlantis> :'(
<megatlantis> ...
<Jim|> hi guys, installed ubuntu studio (my first linux, so please excuse my lack of knowledge). Im having trouble getting my second monitor running. (Nvidia gtx560 gfx card). Im trying to set it up via "Nvidia X Server Settings". I cannot enable the second monitor. It is recognized, but wont activate. Does somebody have an advise?
<tech1> is the apply button greyed out? i had that problem too
<Jim|> nope, apply is functional - but gives me the following error: "The current settings cannot be competly applied due to one or more of the following reasons: "The location of an X screen has changed, The location type of an X screen has changed, The color depth ...().,.., An X screen has been added or removed, Xinamera is being enabled/disabled...
<Jim|> telling me to save the config to the xconfig file and restart the X server
<Jim|> i hit the button "save to X config file", authorised with my credential, but still nothing happens
<tech1> i also had that... try saving the config file
<tech1> try rebooting
<Jim|> ok
<Jim|> brb :)
<Jim|> thx so far
<jim__> hiho
<jim__> tech1, thanks that worked
<jim__> i tryied the reboot before, but probably screwed up somewhere ':)
<jim__> can i ask another probably more question ? :)
<jim__> im using m-audio delta 1010lt soundcard and have NO IDEA how to get my sound working
<jim__> i read about something like "jack servers"
<jim__> any advise on material that can help me understand how linux audio should work ? Or some experience with said soundcard?
<ailo> jim__: It should work just fine
<ailo> jim__: What's your problem with it?
<ailo> I have both the 1010LT and the 66
<jim__> i dont get soundplayback when i f.e. hit an mp3
<ailo> jim__: You have an internal card as well, right?
<jim__> yep
<ailo> jim__: You need to set the m-audio card as default in pulseaudio settings
<ailo> The volume applet -> "settings/mixer something"
<jim__> !!!! sounds good, ill try it now
<ubottu> jim__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jim__> i think im a bit lost here
<jim__> went to /audip production/mixers/pulse audio
<jim__> shows 2 output devices
<jim__> 1) GF110 High definition audio controller digital stereo (HDMI) <- dont want that eh ? :)
<ailo> jim__: That's the audio out from your hdmi
<jim__> and 2) ICE1712 ENVY24 PCI Multio channel i/O controller analog stereo
<jim__> thats the delta
<ailo> jim__: Yeah
<ailo> There's a button. Set as fallback
<ailo> Use that
<jim__> which one as fallback?
<jim__> the HDMI or envy?
<ailo> The one you want to use
<jim__> ok
<ailo> jim__: Working?
<jim__> sadly not
<jim__> audacious playing an mp3 atm,
<ailo> jim__: There's another thing you need to do
<ailo> jim__: Just remembered.
<jim__> chose "pulseaudio" in audacious
<ailo> jim__: The levels are all at 0. Use the mudita24 mixer
<jim__> oh man thanks so much for this help
<jim__> ok
<ailo> jim__: You need to set dac levels
<ailo> dac = digital to audio
<ailo> mudita24 is a mixer for devices that have the envy24 chip, so not only m-audio devices
<jim__> ok, understood!
<jim__> fiddling with it now
<ailo> jim__: I'd point you to a doc page about this, but it seems a lot of the ubuntu sites are down at the moment, including ubuntustudio.org
<jim__> cool in mudita i get a graphical signal now
<jim__> booooooooooooyah
<jim__> I got sound :)
<ailo> jim__: What are your plans with ubuntustudio? What are you going to use it for?
<jim__> actually, im just using it to gain more linux experience. :)
<jim__> i cannot produce here i guess, as im using ableton
<ailo> Not with ableton, I don't think (never tried it).
<ailo> There are other applicatiions though
<jim__> ive just created a nice triple boot system (xp,7,ubuntustudio). I am using lots of linux for work (only terminal).
<jim__> yeah i saw that the trackerstuff was ported successfully to linux
<jim__> might be worth a try
<jim__> :)
<ailo> There are some linux only software too
<jim__> any good daws?
<ailo> Depends on what you want to use them for. Ardour is a great recording/mixing system
<ailo> Qtractor is a nice all in one
<ailo> There's also rosegarden, and a couple more
<jim__> i found the aspect of an realtime kernel really fascinating and imho linux should be superior to any win system in terms of latency and processing
<ailo> Yep
<jim__> ill write that down and check those out
<ailo> linux-lowlatency is essentially that
<ailo> But, not actually a hard realtime kernel
<ailo> The main linux source is including more and more of the realtime patch
<ailo> So, with a proper configuration, you can turn linux-generic into a suitable kernel for low latency operation
<ailo> And that's what linux-lowlatency is
<ailo> A couple of configs make all the difference
<jim__> so if i understand correctly, the simple install of ubuntu studio doesnt include the realtime/low latency kernel yet ?
<ailo> It includes linux-lowlatency
<ailo> I personally don't see any need for -realtime
<jim__> ah and theres a diff to rt kernel
<jim__> ok
<ailo> The rt kernel is the one that diffs
<jim__> i feel like a noob with linux now :)
<ailo> The rt kernel is experimental. The patch for it doesn't come out for all versions.
<ailo> Some prefer it, but Ubuntu Studio decided, after some testing, that the -lowlatency was more than good enough
<jim__> yeah,  as far as i read on wiki, realtime comes at a cost of "delaying" other things
<ailo> That aspect I don't think is different on -lowlatency
<ailo> I mean, compared to -rt
<ailo> The delay is quite small
<ailo> Don't know how small, but not so you notice it as a desktop user.
<jim__> yeah i think so :)
<ailo> What you do notice is that even when the system is using max cpu for non realtime operation, the realtime operation is not affected
<jim__> if one really needs realtime, its "back to dos" :)))
<ailo> At least when you have big enough latency. At really low latencies, some things will affect performance
<jim__> btw, is there any need for me to use "Jack" in any way? The only thing i need my linux being capable of is playing some sounds/mp3 and maybe some of the daws you mentioned previously
<ailo> jim__: Some DAWs will need jack. You can control it with qjackctl
<jim__> as far as i understood now, im able to use mudita for everything
<jim__> ah ic
<ailo> jim__: mudita is just for adjusting the HW levels inside your envy24 device
<jim__> ahhhhh mixer only
<jim__> !
<jim__> thats a totally different topology
<ailo> jim__: All you need to do with qjackctl is choose the right device and start it
<jim__> i need to relearn :)
<ailo> jim__: Usually, you start jack first, and then the application that depends on it
<ailo> qtractor will need jack
<ailo> Ardour can operate without it, but is designed to work with jack (same person behind it)
<ailo> jim__: On Ubuntu Studio, the desktop sound is managed by "pulseaudio". "jack" is a different sound system, but both use "alsa" drivers to operate audio devices
<ailo> jim__: With default settings, when you start qjackctl, "pulseaudio" will create sinks for "jack", so you can connect "pulseaudio" outputs and inputs to "jack".
<ailo> jim__: You'll need to set PA(pulseaudio), to use jack manually though
<jim__> omg thats so helpful
<ailo> jim__: The second thing you'd want to learn about qjackctl is connections.
<ailo> jim__: You can connect any jack application to any other jack application
<ailo> jim__: The audio device is a connection point, just like applications
<ailo> jim__: Usually things autoconnect, but you usually want to do your own connections
<ailo> jim__: Anyway, you'll figure it out.
<jim__> man you just saved me HOURS of reading
<jim__> and explained it very good!
<jim__> i just got my first jack server started
<jim__> :)
<ailo> Thanks. Yeah, it does take some time getting into at first
<ailo> I remember not getting sound from my Delta device
<ailo> took me a while to figure that one out
<ailo> Almost 10 years ago by now
<jim__> hehe
<jim__> and your running linux only ?
<ailo> Yeah, I dumped Windows for good a few years ago
<jim__> well if your into recording and mixing, no problem. :_) but the big DAWs leave you hanging without any linux support
<jim__> its a pity!
<jim__> honestly, i just switched from my external firewire m-audio audiophile interface to the delta 1010lt to be able to run linux... i was so pissed, m-audio never released specs to linux developers
<jim__> and then i read that emu and esi are giving lots of trouble for windows (allthough they use envy also).
<jim__> BSOD if two apps access asio on XP.... OMG wtf :)
<jim__> so i had to get an maudio again.... damn :)
<ailo> You can look at it this way too. If you use a big commercial DAW, chances are your music making will be greatly influenced by the tools they make for you
<jim__> 100% correct observation
<ailo> I own a focusrite pro 40. Works well with linux
<ailo> There are a few firewire devices that work
<ailo> Only one 8ch usb device with full support, AFAIK
<jim__> heh, yeah thats expansive stuff :)
<ailo> Maybe two, but one of them won't give you the best performance
<jim__> i was surprised, that i didnt have to fiddle with drivers and the delta JUST WORKED (after you helped) :)
<ailo> drivers are all baked in into the kernel
<ailo> So, if it works, it usually just works
<ailo> No after install maintenance :)
<ailo> proprietary graphic drivers are an exception of course
<ailo> But, Ubuntu has managed to make that pretty easy too
<jim__> hehe yeah surprisingly :)
<jim__> for work i just use terminal linux redhead stuff, so its my first real Linux with "gui" :)
<ailo> You mean, Red Hat?
<jim__> actually that gui (X-desktop whatever u call it) confused the hell out of me
<jim__> yea
<ailo> XFCE
<jim__> :))))))) haha <--- back to noob :)
<jim__> oh btw
<jim__> i got another question
<jim__> maybe u know how to advise
<jim__> i wanna config my grub bootloader
<jim__> change the order of entrys
<jim__> and hide the memory tests
<jim__> is there an easy way? :)
<jim__> i read this article: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/25/how-to-change-boot-order-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<ailo> jim__: /etc/default/grub
<ailo> jim__: I think there are some graphic tools too
<jim__> but in etc/default/grub, there a no settings whatsoever concerning the entryies
<ailo> jim__: GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<jim__> in boot/grub/grub.cfg i found much more
<jim__> hm?
<jim__> grub_default equals 0
<jim__> :)
<jim__> yeah
<jim__> aw
<jim__> ill read into this
<jim__> i troubled you enough :)
<jim__> thanks again for explaining the modular audio components, and how to GET SOUND :)
<ailo> np
<jim__> cu around
<promis> Hello, I haeving problems with firewire audio card, jackd wont start saying: firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads /Cannot start driver /JackServer::Start() failed with -1. Ffado mixer works, so I guess ffado is ok. Card works with 10.04, but in 12.04 fails. Jackd works with other PCs and 12.04, but fails on this one.
<promis> Tried two different NEC firewire controlers
<promis> jackd is 1.9.8. libffado is 2.999 (2.0.1) all default for 12.04
<promis> Card is Edirol FA-66
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-19
<holstein> MaynardWaters: with JACK?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would stop JACK, and install/open pavocontrol
<holstein> get a known good file with a known good system codec playing the file, and check the routing.. using a player you know well that is configured for pulse
<holstein> then, you can mess about in "alsamixer" .. and also refer to main #ubuntu or the main ubuntu suppport, since that is not ubuntustudio specifically
<mister_zombie> Hi, I'm looking for a bit of help. We have a tiny computer that we use as information radiators that are plugged on two different tvs, and we'd like to be able to play sounds on either one of them selectively. Both are connected through HDMI, and ubuntu seems to recognize both HDMI sound outputs. How can I play a sound on only one of those?
<holstein> mister_zombie: im not following
<holstein> mister_zombie: i would confirm the audio is working via HDMI, because that can be challenging
<holstein> i would specifiy what exactly you are trying to play and how.. im not sure if you are talking about streaming or not
<holstein> sounds like pulse is capable or doing what i think you are tring to do... and you could ask in the main #ubuntu channel
<mister_zombie> They told me to ask here.
<holstein> mister_zombie: they?
<mister_zombie> I confirmed that both HDMI outputs were connected and working using the sound settings.
<mister_zombie> holstein: #ubuntu
<holstein> mister_zombie: "they" likely dont understand what you are asking
<holstein> mister_zombie: and, you *can* and should ask here.. but im just telling you where to ask and how
<holstein> mister_zombie: this is *not* an ubuntustudio specific issue
<mister_zombie> Really the plan is just to use a cli command to play a sound on either one of the tvs.
<mister_zombie> Fair enough, thank you for your time.
<holstein> mister_zombie: then, ssh in,a nd play the file
<OvenWerks> paplay should work
<mister_zombie> I only get one sink in pactl though.
<holstein> i have used cvlc and mp3blaster
<holstein> mister_zombie: what "sink" where? if audio works, ssh into the machine, and play the file
<holstein> you can use screen to leave the file playing, and reconnect
<holstein> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (raring), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<holstein> i used to use screen to connect in and play files with cvlc (command live VLC) or mp3blaster
<mister_zombie> That I understand. What I don't know is how to play a sound on only one tv at a time.
<holstein> mister_zombie: and, i have no idea what TV's you are talking about, or how they are connected to what where or why
<holstein> mister_zombie: if you have a machine connected to TV 1, ssh into the computer connected to TV 1 and play the file
<holstein> the computer connected to TV2 will be the one you play from to play music on TV2
<mister_zombie> I have two tvs connected through HDMI to one computer.
<holstein> mister_zombie: you should be able to specify the output device
<OvenWerks> mister_zombie: so you have two hdmi ports on the computer?
<mister_zombie> Yes
<holstein> mister_zombie: i would want to forward a desktop and just use "pavucontrol"
<holstein> i would not assume that *either* or *both* of those HDMI ports are working with audio
<OvenWerks> and you also have onboard sound?
<holstein> otherwise, pavucontrol is a nice easy way to route audio like that
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<mister_zombie> OvenWerks: holstein: I confirmed it worked with Ubuntu's Sound preferences, where I selected Left-right for both outputs and it tested fine
<mister_zombie> I'll ask my network guys to install it
<OvenWerks> So you just want to be able to route from command line.
<holstein> mister_zombie: you'll ask who to install what?
<OvenWerks> mister_zombie: are you ssh into the box then?
<OvenWerks> If so you need to dbus-launch screen for the pulse cl tools to work properly
<OvenWerks> pulse depends on there being a running session
<OvenWerks> ssh does not provide that on it's own, screen does
<OvenWerks> The dbus-launch makes sure that the dbus info is in the environment of any screen terminal
<mister_zombie> holstein: I don't have admin rights on the box. OvenWerks: So if I already have a running session, SSH should work fine, correct? The TVs are mainly used to output firefox tabs
<OvenWerks> once screen is running, a new ssh would do screen -dr to reconnect to the running session
<mister_zombie> Darnit, screen not even installed. I'll just mail them right away.
<holstein> you can test without screen.. and i would.. since you literally dont konw if that is going to work out for you yet
<mister_zombie> Right.
<mister_zombie> Vnc, here I come
<holstein> i know, i would just forward a destkop..
<holstein> but, i have admin rights to my hardware, and i dont use hdmi audio..
<mister_zombie> I only get one sink in pulseaudio, still, called "alsa_output.pci-000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo"
<OvenWerks> mister_zombie: if this is not a headless machine (as I assumed) then screen will not work for you. If you are already running a graphic session, an ssh login will need the dbus info for that session
<holstein> mister_zombie: i have asked if you tested both HDMI outputs in pulse.. if you havent, then do so
<OvenWerks> you will need to add a script to your session startup that saves three of the environmental variables to a file and then set up a script that restores them when you log in ssh
<OvenWerks> you need to be able to talk to the same PA instance as the graphic session is running
<holstein> you are testint too many things at once
<holstein> testing*
<OvenWerks> there are two dbus lines plus you may also need $SCREEN
<holstein> connect a monitor and keyboard and mouse.. and test the 2 audio source outputs on a normal desktop.. then, test remotely doing that in a terminal or whatever.. and *then* headless
<OvenWerks> sorry $DISPLAY
<OvenWerks> holstein: the sound is from Firefox, so it is not headless., just remote audio control
<mister_zombie> OvenWerks: holstein: I think you guys put me on the right path, thanks a lot, I'll try some things
<holstein> mister_zombie: good luck.. and keep the troubleshooting simple!
<solarbird> Hey, anybody know what Xorg could want to do every two minutes on the dot that spikes its CPU use and triggers XRUNs over in Jack+Ardour?
<solarbird> I left the machine running overnight to see whether it would keep doing it. I'm running the .48 true-preemptive realtime kernel right now.
<solarbird> Otherwise 12.04LTS, last security-updated about a week ago.
<xequence> solarbird: realtime or -lowlatency?
<OvenWerks> solarbird: screen saver?
<solarbird> Realtime. And I have screensaver disabled.
<solarbird> I compiled it yesterday, trying to solve the _other_ big XRUN problem.
<OvenWerks> just watching top on my machine. It is mostly idle. Nothing gets to more than 2%
<OvenWerks> but if I mouse a lot that goes up.
<solarbird> (Which, on a related note, I've gone through this: http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration#sysctlconf in excrutiating detail and my system passes all those tests, and I still get an XRUN every time I enable master record, unless I set latency up to over 330ms-ish.)
<OvenWerks> maybe try unplugging your mouse and see.
<OvenWerks> Is your mouse USB by chance?
<solarbird> (Despite running on a quad-core CPU with 4G of RAM, mostly idle, and not paging _at all_,) Nope.
<xequence> could be graphics
<solarbird> I kept it off the USB chain intentionally.
<OvenWerks> do you have wireless?
<solarbird> Nope. Kept it off that intentionally as well.
<solarbird> Also, yanking the network has zero effect.
<xequence> theoretically, the use of the rtirq script should ensure the audio device receives priority
<xequence> solarbird: Have you checked variables around that?
<xequence> cat /proc/interrupts
<OvenWerks> if it is set up to do so
<xequence> solarbird: ps -eo comm,rtprio
<solarbird> what are you looking for in the interrupt table?
<xequence> solarbird: To make sure your audio device isn't sharing IRQ with other devices
<solarbird> Oh, I've been through that. It's not.
<solarbird> It's a USB device which yes I know is not awesome. But it's what I have.
<solarbird> (TASCAM US-800.)
<solarbird> oh, right, I forgot. the link to the rtirq script 404s, so I didn't do that.
<xequence> solarbird: It was installed with linux-lowlatency
<xequence> you can find it in /etc/init.d/rtirq
<xequence> the package is called rtirq-init
<xequence> the config file is at /etc/default/rtirq
<OvenWerks> Assuming you will always be using the same usb plug, use lsusb to find out which usb you are using
<xequence> it autostarts, and is compatible with linux-lowlatency, but not -generic
<xequence> well, not by default
<xequence> it needs a kernel parameter to be used
<OvenWerks> then in /etc/default/rtirq on the first non-comment line:
<xequence> it can be hardcoded into the kernel, using a config option
<OvenWerks> RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="rtc snd usb i8042"
<xequence> linux-lowlatency includes this kernel parameter - it's hardcoded
<xequence> might be that you need to set the -rt kernel to use a kernel parameter
<OvenWerks> change that to: "rtc usb3 snd usb i8042"
<OvenWerks> if you happen to be using usb3 change it to what you are using
<OvenWerks> if not.
<xequence> In /etc/default/grub, change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="threadirqs"
<solarbird> should that change-it-to be usb2? I'm on usb2, not 3.
<OvenWerks> yup
<solarbird> okay both changes made.
<OvenWerks> reboot
<solarbird> bbiab...
<solarbird> (becuase I'm on that machine, lol.)
<solarbird> Same XRUN on record-enable; waiting now to see whether we get the every-two-seconds XRUNs...
<solarbird> Yep. Right on schedule.
<OvenWerks> does lsmod show the wireless module is loaded even thoghturned off?
<solarbird> I have a meeting but will leave this up if you have any other ideas to throw in there...
<solarbird> ipw<mutter> isn't it? if so: no.
 * solarbird cancels tomorrow's recording session pending figuring this out.
<doc_> how can I tell which version of ubuntu studio is running ?
<OvenWerks> cat /etc/os-release
<doc_> thank you !!
<MaynardWaters> holstein: thanks for the advice, when I am not at work I will give it a go again and let you know what i find.
 * solarbird returns
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-20
<solarbird> Is there a utility - and I'm really reaching for it here - to check for CPU retracing? Say, when an Intel processor has made bad predictions and has to flush local cache and retrace?
<solarbird> Intel processors pay a heavy penalty for that kind of thing (and also for bad hyperthreading, which does the same thing) and I think I'm hitting it.
<solarbird> I _might_ be hitting it. It would explain the behaviour.
<holstein> solarbird: i would try a programming, or ubuntu dev, or main ubuntu channel
<holstein> solarbird: or, general linux for that matter
<holstein> nothing is preventing intel from provding such a tool, though, i have not heard about one
<solarbird> Yeah, I haven't either.
<GigaMan19> hello!!!!!
<x-side> Hey there
<x-side> Can anyone point me out to a proper deb for wineasio please? After an hour of googling I am very confused somehow on what version to install.
<x-side> I run a 12.04 ubuntu studio
<x-side> Sorry for a lame one :)
<nickgbro> wineasio?
<x-side> yup
<nickgbro> you can just do sudo apt-get install wine?
<x-side> I am trying to run reaper
<nickgbro> in a terminal, would that work?
<nickgbro> or is wineasio different from wine?
<x-side> Is it installed along with wine now? It seemed that I had to install it separately, and most of the links I found on the forums were dead
<nickgbro> oh its like a plugin then?
<nickgbro> hmm
<x-side> It is a library that does a bridge between wine and jack basically
<x-side> Pretty much what ASIO4all does for wind0ze
<x-side> I have a nice audio interface, which can run with nearly 2ms latency but in wine i get around 46 with the standard thing
<x-side> If anyone can just explain the process of making it work that would be great
<x-side> Because as I said everything on the internetz I could find was related to the particular cases and usually ended in recompiling kernel kind of stuff :)
<x-side> Unfortunately the older I get the more I turn into a musician then a mad computer scientist, so I just stupidly want to get my music production to work
<x-side> I know its blasphemy for linux, but I just want things to simply work
<x-side> :D
<nickgbro> just one sec, a bit busy
<x-side> Sure, any help at any convinient time would be very appreciated
<x-side> Cheers
<nickgbro> lol yah for sure, when stuff doesn't work it sucks
<nickgbro> so forums are turning up dead links?
<x-side> yup
<x-side> I found a link to wineasio 64bit
<x-side> Even managed to install it from a deb through the ubuntu software center
<x-side> But I dont think I run the 64 version of my system
<nickgbro> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wineasio/
<nickgbro> ?
<x-side> I am installing reaper with PlayOnLinux now
<x-side> It is supported
<x-side> err it is not a deb unfortunately
<x-side> its source
<nickgbro> PlayonLinux, ive tried it, right now im looking to get fallout3 if thats going to work
<nickgbro> just go through the bash scripts to install?
<nickgbro> like "cd /Downloads" "sudo make" "sudo make install"?
<nickgbro> Or you can run the install file with terminal and it should work, if its compiled that way
<x-side> hmm
<x-side> let me try
<nickgbro> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wineasio/ try this one maybe?
<OvenWerks> x-side: dumb question: why not use all the stuff on linux that just works?
<nickgbro> hold on
<nickgbro> http://www.linuxine.com/story/download-wineasio-deb-packages
<OvenWerks> like ardour or qtractor...
<nickgbro> i love ardour, lol
<x-side> 0vehWerks unfortunately it is not very comfortable to use it.
<x-side> At least for me
<OvenWerks> wine is 32 bit BTW, even on a 64bit machine... much like most windows applications
<OvenWerks> why are you switching if you have something that works well?
 * OvenWerks hasn't used windows except for NT (neutered tech?) at work.
<nickgbro> im forced to use windows at work... lol, im full on linux for almost a year now.  I remember almost 10 years ago when i first installed ubuntu when i was 15 and didnt know how to use it
<nickgbro> good times
<OvenWerks> I left OS/2 for linux in 94ish
<x-side> I like ubuntu. And it runs much better on my machine (which is not the top one at all)
<nickgbro> isnt mac like built on unix as well or something?
<OvenWerks> Slackware 0.8 or so?
<nickgbro> ah the early days
<OvenWerks> a BSD kernel yes
<nickgbro> right
<Unit193> Called "darwin" under mac.
<x-side> Windows xp is a fine system but it _is_ getting old. Windows 7 is not my cup of tea and win8... Dont even start on it
<nickgbro> xps end of life is coming up
<x-side> Exactly
<x-side> I would not mind moving to a new enviroement at all
<x-side> But I cant seem to find nice usable daws there
<OvenWerks> Yup my wife got her new computer and I left both windows and linux on it. she said she would use windows, but for some reason her computer always seemed to be running linux.
<x-side> And from a musicians point of view you don't want to be distracted from creative process by having to do torchdancing all the time
<OvenWerks> DAWs and usablility are a fun topic. Learning something new when you just want to create can be a pain
<x-side> So if I could get reaper to work under ubuntu (which most of the people on the internet somehow claim to manage _easily_) that would be a killer combination
<OvenWerks> I would find a DAW on windows painful for the same reason.
<x-side> I think sometimes learning a new daw can inspire and boost your creativity
<x-side> I've been making music on PC since 99
<x-side> And tried most of the major DAWS
<x-side> Made a lot of money with productions made with cubase and even cakewalk
<x-side> But now all I want is simple stuff
<x-side> Even the VSTs are annoying, there are thousands of them and then you end up looking for a sound for an hour and loose the momentum
<x-side> So i am trying to stick to the hardware now
<x-side> So just need a simple but powerful recording tool
<OvenWerks> lmms and gorgand are closer to what you want but don't seem to record audio very well.
<nickgbro> lmms is how i make my beats
<OvenWerks> That is they are based on the one app does everything concept but are not complete
<OvenWerks> reaper is supposed to be having a version developed for linux, but I have heard various thoughts on how coomplete that is.
<OvenWerks> reaper is not concidered by it's devs ready for primetime for sure
<x-side> Unfortunately the version for linux is the same windows exe file. They just use it as a marketing catch
<x-side> You still need to fornicate with wine and sacrifice cockroaches
<x-side> Maybe I should just use audacity and slowly degrade :D
<OvenWerks> audacity is great for _deiting_ audio, but not really for multi-tracking. Ardour is sooo much better.
<OvenWerks> editing...
 * OvenWerks wanders off to eat
<x-side> Meh. Beautiful. Just merely running audio configuration in reaper has frozen my machine to the mouse pointer
<nickgbro> ardour for sure, jump in and play around til you're comfortable in there
<x-side> Will try
<x-side> :)
<x-side> It might actually give that inspiration boost
<x-side> I will still have  to use reason though
<x-side> It is awesome for a quick work
<nickgbro> I miss reason :(
<nickgbro> Made a lot of neat stuff in there
<holstein> nothing is preventing reason from being released for ubuntu/linux.. ask them for support
<HisaoNakai> nickgbro: You'll love Linux, then xD
<HisaoNakai> nickgbro: It's a big as heck rack, basically. ;)
<nickgbro> I love linux for other reasons, I love LMMS, it makes different sounds then..
<nickgbro> lightworks released a linux version of lightworks... I've never played with the windows version, but given enough time with it, it could eb a very powerful video editing program
<HisaoNakai> O_o
<guy__> Bonsoir à tous.
<guy__> Je suis sur ubuntu studio depuis peu et je galère un max pour installer correctement ma intuos 5
<guy__> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
<MrElg> Hi folks. I have a problem with the installation og U.Studio on my computer. After the installation I cannot bring the wifi up. It do work in the live session installer tho, so I find it kind of strange. Any help is appreciated
<HisaoNakai> MrElg: Do try #nm as well.
<HisaoNakai> *Definitely try, actually
<MrElg> thanks for the tip, ill check there
<HisaoNakai> MrElg: No probs. The user ;dcbw is the man to speak to :)
<HisaoNakai> *'dcbw'
<MrElg> seems like dcbw is not connected atm, but thank, the question is at least out there in the open
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-21
<Hyuri> so i am back again :)
<Hyuri> the situation got even worse
<Hyuri> i did a mistake with TestDisk and no boot anymore
<Hyuri> but i restored, with another HDD, using Boot-Repair, good tools
<Hyuri> tool*
<SunStar> whats going on?
<Hyuri> SunStar: i am having troubles with a partition that US deleted
<Hyuri> during installation
<SunStar> use Photorec to recover the data and consider the partition lost.
<Hyuri> =/
<Hyuri> i am trying a few more programs
<Hyuri> if nothing, will do what you've said
<Hyuri> oh man! i don't believe!
<Hyuri> i was losing my hope in recovering these files
<Hyuri> but they are alive! i can see them through a program
<Unit193> Hyuri: Nice!
<Hyuri> Unit193: thanks for all the help!
<Unit193> What got it?
<Hyuri> i'm going to bed now. Good night!
<Hyuri> at least the files i will get
<Hyuri> after days trying to recover the partitions, i'ts enough for me
<Hyuri> good night for all!
<horselover_fat> hey folks
<horselover_fat> just installed 13. 04 and i assume like many people, can't get my audio going
<horselover_fat> certain apps give me a skipping beepy sound
<horselover_fat> and other things like pandora (possibly unrelated) gives me 1 or two seconds of silence per song then skip
<wilee-nilee> horselover_fat, You have the restricted extras installed?
<horselover_fat> yep
<wilee-nilee> cool
<horselover_fat> flash is being pretty iffy though
<horselover_fat> was x64 a bad choice?
<wilee-nilee> should nit be
<wilee-nilee> not*
<wilee-nilee> horselover_fat, What browser are you using?
<horselover_fat> fox
<wilee-nilee> try chrome or chromium, chrome has its own updated flash
<horselover_fat> sweet
<wilee-nilee> the linux flash is older
<horselover_fat> i assume the rest is figuring out jack
<horselover_fat> cool now my mouse broke
<horselover_fat> be back
<horselover_fat> hey again
<horselover_fat> i recently installed 13.04 and i'm wondering if anyone can give me some help with the basics of jack
<horselover_fat> i'm running my guitar through my mic input and can hear it playing through my speakers, but i cant route it to any programs
<horselover_fat> is there another audio processor running that needs to be disabled first?
<OvenWerks> horselover_fat: your sound card may have a direct out.
<OvenWerks> Which audio interface are you using?
<horselover_fat> ?
<horselover_fat> as in what's it labeled?
<guest-VwuhUZ> Hello everyone! I forgot the password of my user account and tried several methods that I found online. Each time I try to change the password in the recovery root the system tells me either that the token was not changed or just that the password wasn't changed... I used command passwor (user)
<guest-VwuhUZ> Maybe someone can help me out?
<Ensnared> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu Studio 13.04 on my laptop, and I'm having problems with the line6usb driver and jack - when I select hw:1 or hw:1,0 as the input source, I get a kernel panic when starting the jack server. Anyone able to help me figure out this? I'm suspecting I've missed some configuration in jack, but I'm fairly green with this stuff (not with Linux, but with advanced audio setup)
<Ensnared> guest-VwuhUZ, the command is "passwd user"
<guest-VwuhUZ> Thank you mate, I will try this!
<Ensnared> As in, "passwd ensnared" if I want to change my password as root... :)
<wilee-nilee> not sure setting a root password is correct this is ubuntu vasically, there is not root password
<wilee-nilee> basically
<wilee-nilee> Ensnared, passwd is all you need
<Ensnared> wilee-nilee, No, "passwd user" in the recovery console should change the password for the user "user"
<wilee-nilee> Ensnared, Is there a root password to start with ubuntu has no root password
<Ensnared> I know it doesn't, but when you forget the password for your user account, you can boot into recovery rather than full multiuser, and there you will be root.
<guest-VwuhUZ> When I use the recovery mode it writes -> "user"-root:
<Ensnared> And from there, you can change the password of your user account ;)
<wilee-nilee> guest-VwuhUZ, Ah I missed the forgot, mymistake.
<guest-VwuhUZ> the catch is that I already tried to do that and failed ;-(
<Ensnared> Unless I've missed something, that is... can't say I've had to boot to recovery very often
<wilee-nilee> guest-VwuhUZ, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<guest-VwuhUZ> that looks interesting... read and write ...
<Ensnared> Ah, of course, the recovery mode mounts the filesystem read-only, which means the passwd command will fail because it's unable to change the password database entry on disk
<guest-VwuhUZ> Thank you a lot for your help! I wish all you guys the best!
<guest-VwuhUZ> CU
<Ensnared> Have fun :)
<horselover_fat> ok, got jack worked out pretty much
<horselover_fat> but when using my guitar it starts out fairly clean, but after a few seconds noise starts to build up
<horselover_fat> until i make the signal clip
<horselover_fat> then its clean again, any ideas?
<horselover_fat> looks like i didn't get jack working after all. i can hear the guitar through the speakers even when jack is off
<horselover_fat> can anyone help me route that signal through jack?
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-22
<wilee-nilee> holstein, I have my pm off but wanted to share this soundstage with you and the channel. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qurVdB-HwUU
<guest-ZTz4F2> Hello everyone!)  I face the problem of not being able to change my password for my user account. I tried to change the password with the following commands: sudo passswd -1 root  .....then: sudo passwd user   ---> The answer I got from the pc was Failure changing the authentification token.  --> Sometimes I got told that the passwd could not be changed.  Yesterday I tried a command somebody showed me in this chat to mount t
<guest-ZTz4F2> he system for rw ( read and write). The command was mount -o rw, remount .....but unfortunably it was not recognized by the system. ( I' am working with ubuntu studio.) If somebody can help me out it would make me happy :)
<cub> guest-ZTz4F2, your user won't be "root"
<cub> guest-ZTz4F2, if you instead go to the menu -> System -> Users and Groups you can see you user there and change the password
<wilee-nilee> guest-ZTz4F2, You forgot your password right?
<guest-ZTz4F2> precisely.
<wilee-nilee> guest-ZTz4F2, You followed that psychocats link?
<guest-ZTz4F2> yes I did yesterday
<guest-ZTz4F2> but the command did not ( mount -o rw, remount /  )
<wilee-nilee> isn't Ubuntu tudio just ubuntu with another X the studio de?
<guest-ZTz4F2> work...
<guest-ZTz4F2> the system said that there was no such command as remount
<guest-ZTz4F2> wired.
<cub> wilee-nilee, sort of. It's another DE, the low-latency kernel and some other configs done. But essentially it's Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> guest-ZTz4F2, I'm not sure if the link does not work.
<wilee-nilee> anyway time to crash
<guest-ZTz4F2> I tried to download missing aps but of course I couldn't install them because I do not have the passwd....
<guest-ZTz4F2> in the menu system -> Users,... I cannot change the passwd because I am asked to type in the passwd for that...
<guest-ZTz4F2> trappedI am trapped :)
<Guest60599> ok Iam just learning... I need to connect me as a client for qjack..
<Guest60599> I have a usb make and want to use it but the system doesn t find it
<Guest60599> usb mike
<cfhowlett> Guest60599, try a different usb port ...
<Guest60599> have done that.. doesent find it
<cfhowlett> Guest60599, not all mics are plug n play.  You might have to pick up an interface ...
<Guest60599> ok
<cfhowlett> Guest60599, is this for recording music or what?
<Guest60599> yes I am making music and noise :)
<Guest60599> using my voice and tracks
<cfhowlett> Guest60599, if you're at all serious, be aware that usb mics generally tend to be of lower grade than XLR mics.  don't know your budget, but I bought a podcasting kit from presonus.  The One Box had mic, interface and headphones for less than $200.  see amazon
<Guest60599> ok
<cfhowlett> worked with out of the box with UbuntuStudio too!
<Guest60599> ok
<Guest60599> it worked at first and then it stop working I must have done something
<cfhowlett> try recording without jack ...
<Guest60599> ok
<Guest60599> Iĺl try
<Guest60599> thanks Iĺl see thanks for ansearing me ;)
<cfhowlett> Guest60599, best of luck!
<florianf_> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu studio 13.04 and was wondering if there was a special ubuntu studio repo. There are only the standard raring repos in my sources.list. Thanks
<holstein> no.. the same sources as main ubuntu.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<florianf_> ok, so packages such as alsa-firmware are best sought in medibuntu?
<holstein> florianf_: "best" will be a matter of opinion, but you will use the same sources as main ubuntu
<florianf_> ok, ill try it this way then. thank you
<Navion> Does anyone know of a a cheap (under $150 US) 1U appliance that can run Ubuntu Studio? Would be cool if it could run from a 12V power supply.
<holstein> Navion: ubuntustudio is ubuntu.. so, anything that will run ubuntu..
<holstein> Navion: i would check system76
<OvenWerks> Navion: not with case for that price.
<holstein> yeah.. i would just go with a machine.. for that price
<holstein> anything rackmount will be specific and quite a bit more
<OvenWerks> There is an intel MB with the atom on it that runs on 12v. I have seen it for less than $100
<Navion> OvenWerks: I guess the case is secondary since it would have to have a kind of specialized panel UI.
<Navion> OvenWerks: Know a PN for that MB?
<OvenWerks> Ya, the MB doesn't need a fan.
<OvenWerks> d2800mt
<OvenWerks> add ram to the MB price, but the CPU comes with it
<OvenWerks> I have the d2500cc, but that needs an xt PS
<OvenWerks> Find a 1ui rack someone is throwing out :)
<OvenWerks> find a netbook someone is throwing out for the PS
<OvenWerks> In a 1ui, you may want a fan anyway. The MB does have (mine does anyway) a fan connector.
<OvenWerks> make sure it has access to lots of air.
<florianf_> hello again. i'm encountering sth curious with JACK and Ardour -  when playing music through pulseaudio in ardour it seems  to be louder than with the jack output option. my sound card in pulse audio is off, with the jack sink the only way for all pulse audio applications. audio volume is both in pulse audio mixer as well as in ardour at 100%, but pulse audio still seems way louder than directly using jack.
<florianf_> but it shouldnt matter, should it, as everything lands in jack anyway, either with a detour over pulse audio or directly.
<holstein> well, one is coming from pulse
<florianf_> but how can pulseaudio amplify the signal when it is at 0,00db 100% ?
<florianf_> ah, got it just after asking you. when switching the outputs in ardour, it seems that switching to pulse audio maxes the ardour volume at 100%, and switching to jack puts it down to about 40%, but without "updating" the loudspeaker symbol beneath the close button in ardour, making it look like it is still at 100%. when clicking on the volume button in ardour, it then suddenly jumps down to the 40%, making it as loud as pulse sink way when dragging
<florianf_>  it up again to 100%
<florianf_> still a curious affair, though
<florianf_> well, sry for bothering you
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-23
<Lehthanis> Heya, has anyone made an ubuntustudio ascii logo for motd?
<Unit193> You could use the one from archey, though it isn't in the repos.
<Lehthanis> whats archey?
<wilee-nilee> archlinux probably
<Unit193> No, archey is a basic sysinfo tool.
<Unit193> (Why would it be archlinux?  Doesn't make sense in context.)
<Unit193> It outputs a color ascii Ubuntu logo.
<wilee-nilee> Unit193, YOU said not in the repos.
<Unit193> archlinux is an operating system.
<wilee-nilee> close enough context to say probably
<wilee-nilee> not everyone here knows every single possible part of any OS, we are bound to make a mistake.
<Lehthanis> well if it's not in the repos, whats the best way to get it? andis it just an ubuntu logo or a studio logo?
<Unit193> Sadly, Ubuntu only.
<Lehthanis> I'm trying to figure out how to get a motd to display in the first place on my .bashrc
<Lehthanis> I know I can put the ascii art in /etc/motd.static
<Unit193> https://github.com/djmelik/archey  and cat /etc/motd ?
<Lehthanis> then I can sudo ln -s /etc/motd.static /etc/motd
<Unit193> if [ -f /etc/motd ]; then cat /etc/motd;fi
<Lehthanis> nice!  That's easy!
<Unit193> You can pad it or change color too.
<Lehthanis> do I do that in the file itself?  using bash color codes?
<Unit193> YELLOW='\e[1;33m'   and then you can call it in an echo -e statement.
<Unit193> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/envrc example.
<Lehthanis> you mean call the motd using an echo command instead of cat?
<caodepalha> hi everyone! i just downloaded the distrho plugins. how do i add them/install to use in ardour?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, distro plugins?  what are you talking about?
<cub> cfhowlett, seems to be https://github.com/falkTX/DISTRHO/issues/8
<cfhowlett> cub, thanks.  looking ...
<cub> also http://manual.ardour.org/working-with-plugins/getting-plugins/ there's a link. Never heard of it either..:)
<cub> caodepalha, have you tried the instructions on http://manual.ardour.org/working-with-plugins/getting-plugins/ ?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, best you talk to the package maintainer as this stuff is not in the normal distro channel.
<cub> After the plugins list there's a part on "How do I install plugins?"
 * cub becomes a bit concerned when the page has the download links saying "donwload"
<cfhowlett> cub, yeah, I'd have to say that's a level 4 alarm...
<cub> maybe it's some 1337-speak I'm to old to understand. ;)
<cub> it's falkTX stuff so should be good.
<caodepalha> thanks cub as always
<cub> caodepalha, if you have a standard Ubuntu Studio installation you need to install p7zip
<caodepalha> already have it
<caodepalha> :9
<caodepalha> :)
<cub> hmm no readme
<cub> caodepalha, I would use the LV2 folder and follow the instructions on the Ardour manual page above "LV2 plugins are folders/directories. They need to installed in either /usr/lib/lv2, /usr/local/lib/lv2 or a directory mentioned in your LV2_PATH environment variable."
<cub> I can't test on this machine myself though.
<caodepalha> i'll check it
<Sakrecoer> Hi!
<Sakrecoer> I am installing 13.04 for the second time in my life on a brand new machine...
<Sakrecoer> but this time, it's not going well at all....
<Sakrecoer> It wont detect my ethernet...
<Sakrecoer> which i can live with for now...
<Sakrecoer> but i want to put it on the SSD, not the HDD...
<Sakrecoer> HDD is SDA, and SSD is SDB...
<Sakrecoer> at the end of the installation i get fatal error: "couldn't install grub on SDA"...
<Sakrecoer> my motherboard support both legacy and UEFI...
<Sakrecoer> i'm using legacy....
<Sakrecoer> it's the second time i install 13.04, but i have done this so many times on so many different computers (don't get me wrong: i would never dare call myself an expert)... i just don't get it
<Sakrecoer> could it be that i have to invert my drives? and put the SSD on the SATA1, so that it becomes /dev/sda ?
<Sakrecoer> well.... yes... it seems to be like that.... installing on HDD just rendered freed from errors...
<Sakrecoer> could there be some sort of hardcoded issue with the ubuntustudio live installer, forcing it to be on /dev/sda/ to succeed?
<cub> Sakrecoer, hang around for a while and I hope someone with more installation skills than me comes along.
<Sakrecoer> thanks cub! :)
<cub> All my computers are too old to have such fancy stuff. ;)
 * smartboyhw has never used SSD or UEFI so can't help too, sorry
<Sakrecoer> tell me about it.... i worked my ass off a year and a half to get this super computer :D
<Sakrecoer> oops sorry for that word ...
<Sakrecoer> i'm just getting grey here...
<cub> hehe
<zequence> I've installed on SSD without problems
<Sakrecoer> UEFI is not an issue i can do without... and SDD shouldn't much different... the thing is, grub installs if i run the ubuntu 13.04 live installer...
<zequence> this is on a ASUS netbook, that has two small ones
<Sakrecoer> this is why i'm thinking there is an issue with the ubuntustudio installer, that makes it impossible to install the system on /dev/sdb/
<zequence> There's no problem installing it on any of the drives, generally
<zequence> and you can also choose on which drive to install GRUB
<zequence> the installer is not specific to Ubuntu Studio though
<zequence> the installer is a program called ubiquity, and is the same one that all flavors use on their live systems
<zequence> just with a few different settings and plugins involved
<Sakrecoer> yeah... that my point zequence ... but if i try to put it on sdb it gives fatal error, also the possiblity to chose which drive to put grub on.... but the errors just repeats itself, regardless what i chose...
<zequence> well, Kubuntu has their own version of the installer I think..
<zequence> Sakrecoer: I'd check out #ubuntu-installer
<Sakrecoer> thanks!
<zequence> or ask on general installation ubuntu forums
<xnox> Sakrecoer: enter manual partitioning, the drop down to select where to install grub is there.
<xnox> zequence: i have highlights on "ubiquity" ;-)
<zequence> xnox: Are you a ubiquity developer? Yeah, I have a few alerts on myself on half of freenode basically :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<cub> ans Sakrecoer if you get a solution, please come back and post the solution. So for the next one we might know.
 * smartboyhw wonders what's on zequence's alert list
<zequence> smartboyhw: Just lowlatency and ubuntu studio basically
<xnox> zequence: yes, I am. I believe we also met in Switzerland?! =)
<zequence> xnox: Oh, right. By the stone table :)
<xnox> zequence: correct.
<xnox> =)
 * smartboyhw thinks of a stone table as spooky.
<Sakrecoer> oh i will for sure!
<Sakrecoer> especially the hole ethernet issue... it seems to be common, but the sollution is totaly disparessed all over...
 * cub was hoping to see Hyuri do the same thing for his deleted Windows partition solution ...
<Sakrecoer> so i'm trying manual partitioning...
<Sakrecoer> and i'm getting unsure about the moint point....
<Sakrecoer> should it be just "/" ?
<Sakrecoer> hmm.... i see that none of the previous installation have a mount point...
<zequence> Sakrecoer: "/" is for the entire file system. You need at least that, and it would be best also to include a SWAP partition - roughly twice the size of your RAM
<zequence> If you want, you can also keep a separate "/home" partition, so you can keep files there between installs
<zequence> another solution is to create a paritition, and manually name the mount point to something like "/data"
<zequence> "/data" is not a Unix/linux filesystem type, but it will be mounted in /data. Then just change ownership to your user in that folder, and you can reuse it between installs
<zequence> Each time you make a new install, do not format that paritition. Only set it to use "Ext4" and manually write the mountpoint, for example "/data"
<zequence> Only format it the first time, of course
<Sakrecoer> ok...
<Sakrecoer> i would really like to have my  /home located on the HDD... in the scenario where my system is on the SSD...
<Sakrecoer> but i'm in total doubt in front of the manual partitioner.... i have there /dev/sda with only freespace (this is the HDD),  and then there is /dev/sdb, with /dev/sdb1 in ext4 with mountpoint /
<Sakrecoer> and /dev/sdb5 swap with no mount point...
<Sakrecoer> now... should grub go to /dev/sdb, or /dev/sdb1 ?
<Sakrecoer> another question is: should the type for the mount point /home be logical or primal?
<zequence> Sakrecoer: What do you have on sda?
<zequence> Do you have a Windows boot loader on it?
<zequence> If you do, that meanst GRUB will replace it
<zequence> If you aren't worried about that, put GRUB onto /sda
<zequence> If you want to keep the boot loader on /sda, put GRUB onto /sdb
<zequence> If you put it onto /sdb1, that means it will be insider the partition only, not in the MBR
<zequence> which means, you can't boot from it
<zequence> not without using another boot loader
<Sakrecoer> aah!! i get it zequence!!
<zequence> You can set your BIOS to boot from either drive
<zequence> So, if you want, you can have one boot loader on each
 * Sakrecoer is considering asking "but what is windows?" :D
<Sakrecoer> thanks a million!
<Sakrecoer> it is much clearer now!
<Sakrecoer> YESS!!!!!!!!!! grub installed on /dev/sdb !!!!
<Sakrecoer> <3
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Sakrecoer> now i need to solve the ethernet issue...
<Sakrecoer> :)
<cub> Sakrecoer, yay
<Sakrecoer> it seems to be recommended to use the partioner if you install on a machine with many operating drives...
<Sakrecoer> :)
<holstein> well, you either need a partitoner or not
<holstein> if you have already made partitions, then, you can just specify that the system use/format the ones you want to use
<Sakrecoer> yeah... not sure i understand... but before i went pretty straight forward, and grub just wouldn't settle in /dev/sdb .... even when i picked it as drive for everything, including /home
<Sakrecoer> aah ok,... now i see holstein :)
<holstein> if you dont want a "pretty straight forward" install, then it gets as complex as you want it to
<holstein> grub is assumed these days.. from all the installers
<holstein> at least AFAIK, it is
<Sakrecoer> maybe i should say: " it seems to be recommended to chose to put the system on /dev/sda/ when doing the automatic formating...
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^^ you can use this, for that older "alternate cd" functionality.. which will install the OS and either not install grub, or ask where you want it to go
<holstein> then, you can add whatever you like to it.. ubuntustudio packages or whatever
<zequence> Sakrecoer: No, it should work putting it anyway. I often put it on something else than /sda, especially when installing to a usb stick
<holstein> i think the rationale is, if you want something custom, you'll know how to get it..
<zequence> anywhere, I mean
<holstein> i like to just put grub on the USB stick its self if im doing a USB stick install
<Sakrecoer> hmm... it worked, but now i have a beutyfull terminal... no sight of desktop...
<holstein> Sakrecoer: what did what?
<zequence> The USB stick is usually not /sda, which is why you need to specify where GRUB goes specifically
<zequence> and putting it on sdb or sdc works just as well
<Sakrecoer> holstein it looks like the server version...
<Sakrecoer> :/
<holstein> Sakrecoer: in what way *secifically*
<holstein> specifically*
<holstein> ah.. i gotta run..
<Sakrecoer> i just get pushed into terminal... no desktop, no "interface"
<Sakrecoer> on boot...
<holstein> sounds like you have installed something without X.. or have no graphics card support
<holstein> Sakrecoer: i assure you, there *is* a desktop :)
<zequence> Sakrecoer: You are sure this is Ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> Sakrecoer: did you see it from the live CD?
<holstein> Sakrecoer: did you get to a desktop from the live installer disc?
<Sakrecoer> my bad... it seems i was booting from something else... probably need to go look at what i have done in the bios...
<Sakrecoer> yes... its ubuntustudio... 13.04 .
<Sakrecoer> ubuntustudio is the hole reason behind me getting into this linux thing in the first place :D
<Sakrecoer> it works great!!
<Sakrecoer> i just had to reverse my boot order :D
<Sakrecoer> home is on HDD, and system is on SSD :)
<Sakrecoer> WITH a desktop heheh
<Sakrecoer> thank you so much guys, girls and robots! :) i have learned alot from this!
<zequence> Sakrecoer: Hope you have fun with it :)
<Sakrecoer> oh i will!!!
<Sakrecoer> but first i need to understand how to "claim" my network device...
<Sakrecoer> well..... that was fun while it lasted.... now i got "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.
<Sakrecoer> and "grub rescue>" waiting for me to do something i might regret... HAHAH
<Sakrecoer> anyways.... i'm gonna go cry a little river over some food now... thanks a million for your helping hands!
<Sakrecoer> ok i didnt...
<Sakrecoer> its insane.. started all over... it works fine on first boot...
<Sakrecoer> then i'm back in the desktop free version...
<Sakrecoer> and yeah.. i changed the boot order to the adequate one...
<cub> Sakrecoer, do you get a ubuntu terminal?
<Sakrecoer> yes...
<Sakrecoer> but now... at thirs boot... i got back to desktop...
<cub> can you log in there? And perhaps do 'startx'?
<cub> Aha so it intermittent? :/
<Sakrecoer> yes random....
<cub> crap
<Sakrecoer> thinking my machine might be not good :(
<Sakrecoer> i will try startx next it happens..
<Sakrecoer> i can login... terminal asks me for user and pass.. but go figure... 5th reboot and all fine....
<Sakrecoer> sorry for bugging your mind with mine.... :/ now i will eat.
<Sakrecoer> Thanks again!
<cub> good luck, I hope you get it solved.
<Sakrecoer> thanks!!!
<Sakrecoer> btw i really recommend SSD for system: the speed of start up is just insane!
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys! I've downloaded the 13.04 32-bit .iso image two times now, via torrent, and my md5sum has both times ended up being "9ef83c65f489ffd534b8bf95d4a652f0  ubuntustudio-13.04-dvd-i386.iso"
<sirriffsalot> Anything I should know here, because the md5 on ubuntustudio.org is "6e7db5ffdb954a05545940a7bc18d00d"
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot: oh?
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw: yes :(
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw: http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ > md5-link
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot: hmm you have a corrupted download
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw: I know that -.-
<sirriffsalot> smartboyhw: But I've downloaded it twice and I get the same erronious checksum! :(
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot: Try not to use torrent this time
<sirriffsalot> I am.. takes longer :(
<sirriffsalot> erroneous *
<OvenWerks> try zsync
<smartboyhw> And zsync:)
<sirriffsalot> What is that?
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot: zsync is a tool that downloads AND checks the sum for you:P
<OvenWerks> zsync will only download parts that are not right and it will also check you checksum for you
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, smartboyhw aha..
<OvenWerks> you will have to install zsync ( sudo apt-get install zsync )
<sirriffsalot> Did so just now
<OvenWerks> I don't have the link you need off the top of my head though
<OvenWerks> I am not in a boot where I have all my links :)
<sirriffsalot> Why "sudo apt-get install zsync -y" anyway?
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot: -y will skip the step of you confirming the installation
<sirriffsalot> Ah, haha
<OvenWerks>  the -y should not be needed really.
<sirriffsalot> How do I use this program...? Can't work it out
<OvenWerks> in the same directory as your downloaded ISO run zsync url_of_ISO.zsync
<sirriffsalot> Ah, found out :)
<sirriffsalot> This was pretty useful.. how come it isn't more apparent to people unless I come here with the issue I have?
<OvenWerks> Most people aren't downloading a new ISO every day
<OvenWerks> It is great for keeping up with the daily builds
<sirriffsalot> Perhaps a little * under the checksums at least, in case they fail repeatedly
<OvenWerks> We could do that in a wiki somewhere, but we don't have access to the download page itself.
<OvenWerks> (if it is the one I am thinking of)
<sirriffsalot> Uhm, what the hell.. I just began that zsync download a few minutes ago in a new directory..
<sirriffsalot> It's already downloaded 2.6 GB??
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot, that's your old one, probably:P (It does sync the contents for you if you have a old ISO)
<sirriffsalot> Lol
<sirriffsalot> You're right
<sirriffsalot> 6e7db5ffdb954a05545940a7bc18d00d
<smartboyhw> sirriffsalot, yeah, that.
<sirriffsalot> Well, I'm satisfied, putting it to a stick :)
<sirriffsalot> 16gb 3.0 USB-stick :D:D
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: how fast is it to write to?
<sirriffsalot> 3.0
<sirriffsalot> Oh
<sirriffsalot> Specifics, lol
<OvenWerks> I found that with my USB sticks the USB IF was not the bottleneck
<sirriffsalot> 50 MB/s read, 20 MB/s write
<OvenWerks> My USB drive was much faster for writes than the usb stick.
<OvenWerks> That is much better.
<sirriffsalot> Your usb drive being?
<OvenWerks> An old 40G out of a lap top
<OvenWerks> Not even SATA
<OvenWerks> just IDE
<sirriffsalot> Curious
<OvenWerks> Both are USB 2.0, but like I say the USB IF is obviously not the limiting factor
<OvenWerks> I can run my system off the USB drive, but the USB stick is painfully slow... unusable
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: what usb-stick is it?
<thurstylark> Does anybody here use a Blue Snowball (or other usb mics/soundcards) with JACK? I can't seem to get mine to play nice with anything  but Audacity and I would like more options.
<OvenWerks> thurstylark: if it works with pulse it should work with jack
<OvenWerks> which distro are you using?
<OvenWerks> (and version)
<thurstylark> Stock Ubuntu 13.04 with Ardour and it's dependencies.
<thurstylark> (keepin it light as i can)
<thurstylark> Do you think I need to install the ubuntustudio-audio (or whatever it's called) package to get more control over my sound cards?
<OvenWerks> is jack installed RT?
<thurstylark> Hmm. i don't remember. is there a simple way to check that?
<OvenWerks> ls /etc/security/limits.d/ should show audio.conf
<thurstylark> yup.
<thurstylark> it does
<OvenWerks> have you put yourself in the audio group?
<thurstylark> hmm... apparently not.
<OvenWerks> sudo usermod -a -G audio <userid>
<thurstylark> can I use the username instead of userid?
<OvenWerks> the user at the prompt
<thurstylark> or, how do I find my userid?
<OvenWerks> echo $USER
<thurstylark> Cool
<thurstylark> Got it.
<thurstylark> So, what all should that change, as far as my capabilities?
<OvenWerks> jack should run
<OvenWerks> Are you using qjackctl to start jack?
<OvenWerks> (recomened)
<OvenWerks> You may have to stop any running jacks
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jack
<OvenWerks> I think
<OvenWerks> may have to do one for jackd and one for jackdbus
<thurstylark> Yeah, I use it to test jack config, but I usually let Ardour start jack for me when I want to use it
<OvenWerks> that works too, if that interface is easier for you
<OvenWerks> qjackctl has a logs window for debugging
<thurstylark> Does Ardour care whether it starts jack or I do?
<OvenWerks> not at all.
 * thurstylark feels like i should know this by now...
<thurstylark> cool
<OvenWerks> I think the ardour devs would prefer jack to be already running
<thurstylark> makes sense.
<OvenWerks> Something to note, some audio IFs will only start at 48k, not 44.1k. others are opposite.
<OvenWerks> however 48K is the standard everywhere but CDs
<OvenWerks> Pulse will have figured that out on it's own, not jack
<thurstylark> Yeah, I think the snowball is locked at 44.1k...
<OvenWerks> The logs should tell you if jack failed to set rate
<thurstylark> Cool.
<thurstylark> That tells me what I need to know about it.
<thurstylark> I don't have it with me to test right now, but I had some time on my hands
<thurstylark> Thanks for the help!
<OvenWerks> If your USB audio IF siglently fails to set rate, then the sound will have crackles in it.
<OvenWerks> no prob
<nacho> oal
<nacho> hello
<nacho> my
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-24
<smartboyhw> holstein, got any time to change 12.04.2 in topic -> 12.04.3?
<holstein> smartboyhw: sure
<smartboyhw> holstein, thank you:)
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 13.04 and 12.04.3 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<holstein> smartboyhw: :)
<Unit193> You didn't kick anyone. :(
<Unit193> :P
<smartboyhw> holstein, thank you:)
<smartboyhw> Unit193, oy:P
<kylen> Hello ubu people
<kylen> what is better  ubuntu studio 12.04 or 13.04 ?
<cfhowlett> kylen, 12.04 is supported for 5 years.  13.04 is not.
<kylen> audio latency is this same ?
<kylen> LTS edition seems is better
<cfhowlett> kylen  12.04 has the low latency kernel .... and LTS only means you don't have to pull your hair over upgrade hiccups every 6 months.  I install every 2 years and I'm quite happy with 12.04
<cfhowlett> LTS
<kylen> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kylen, best of luck
<kylen> I bought ardour2 for one dollar, very good DAW. Music card is Envy24PT/HT but o fedora jackd have many problems, people says the ubuntu studio is the best way :)
<kylen> i use hardware synth, midi is not necessary, but maybe on ubuntu studio will be work  Jx 305 + Korg Electribe
<cfhowlett> kylen, "bought" ardour?  it IS free software ...
<cfhowlett> kylen, I've never had to use jack so really cant speak to that.  #opensourcemusicians is the place to discuss it
<Sakrecoer> hey! i found my sollution for the drives and the ethernet
<Sakrecoer> the drives, where i was jumping back and forth from terminal to dekstop on boot-up was a matter of me not ticking the "format" box
<Sakrecoer> And this is the workarround for  Atheros "Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller" http://askubuntu.com/questions/333938/how-do-i-get-a-qualcomm-atheros-killer-e2200-gigabit-ethernet-card-working
<cub> Sakrecoer, which format box?
<Sakrecoer> in the partitioner.
<Sakrecoer> sorry...
<Sakrecoer> at install...
<Sakrecoer> oneagain:
<Sakrecoer> in the partitioner at install.
<cub> weird, but nice that you got i fixed!
<Sakrecoer> yes! :)
<Sakrecoer> very instructive issue :)
<thiebane> Hey there
<thiebane> Having a [probably noob] issue with Ubuntu Studio 12.04.3 LTS.  I have a M-Audio 1010LT PCI sound card installe.d
<thiebane> Studio is installed fine and working perfectly.  I am able to see the sound card, but I can't hear it.
<thiebane> I also can't record anything - none of the inputs work.
<thiebane> I have dabbled with Ubuntu before, but not really used it much in anger before  so much of this is new.  I've migrated from a WinXP build where everything worked fine, so hardware fault not an issue.
<thiebane> Help !?! :)
<HisaoNakai> ?
<HisaoNakai> thiebane: I've never used that card but IIRC it definitely works
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<HisaoNakai> you can also try #opensourcemusicians or the linuxmusicians.com forums
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<HisaoNakai> Whoa, hey there holstein :)
<holstein> the issue is, for ubuntustudio, you'll want to learn and try JACK
<holstein> otherwise, you could have broken evertyhing by clicking on ardour first, and then testing
<thiebane> Yeah, seen lots of references to JACK.
<thiebane> Kind of confused at the moment by it.
<holstein> by JACK?
<holstein> jack is confusing by nature
<thiebane> Yes.  Not sure what it is/used for/needs to be used for
<holstein> thiebane: when you need it, you'll know.. otherwis, its probably overkill
<thiebane> Ok.  Really just need to do some multi-track recording with audacity to start with.
<thiebane> Actually - not even multi-track recording.  Just recording and multi-track editing.
<holstein> thiebane: if you want to plug a guitar into your audio interface, and connect that to effects, then route that both dry and wet to sepearate channels in ardour, and also route to a midi controlable trigger to control a drum sound, and stream that entire output to an audio stream through a mastering applciation or limiter.. you'll want JACK
<holstein> for example..
<holstein> or, multitrack editing trough a 16 channel output device to a summing console
<thiebane> k.  So I could have screwed everything up by opening up ardour before JACK - could have routed the audio somewhere else?
<holstein> thiebane: corrrect. well, not 'screwed up', but misconfigured accidentally
<holstein> most things in the menu are useless til you are using jack
<thiebane> Which is confusing by its very nature!
<holstein> its not an easy task that is being taken on
<thiebane> Will check all basic audio settings etc.  Might even be worth doing fresh install to get everything back to default.  then try again...
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i just would consider running xubuntu and just adding what you use
<thiebane> Sounds sensible.  Less potential for brain shrink. Thanks for the advice.
<OvenWerks> thiebane: for the 1010 and any other ice1712 card, you need to set levels with mudita24 before you will hear sound/be able to record
<OvenWerks> check in Audio production -> mixers
<NNJRob> Hello,,, Does anyone know if the new kernel in Studio 12.04.3 will work with fglrx legacy?
<OvenWerks> NNJRob: greater variety of people to ask in #unbuntu. The kernel is the same in that area as generic.
<NNJRob> Thank you
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-25
<infinitux> hi
<infinitux> anybody know anything about midi pianos?
<holstein> yes
<infinitux> great.
<infinitux> i'm trying to set mine up in linux
<holstein> with what interface?
<infinitux> I have no idea what i'm doing.
<infinitux> lol
<holstein> infinitux: let me tell you how i set up my maudio keyboard, and maybe that will help
<infinitux> well i've been trying to get it to work with whatever i need
<holstein> i plug it in
<infinitux> okay, i have an maudio oxygen 49
<infinitux> i've gotten as far as seeing input from the keyboard
<holstein> i have another USB midi controller that i use with other keyoards via midi, and this is how i set it up..
<holstein> i plug it in
<holstein> if you need special firmware, i personally havent needed that, so i might not be much help
<infinitux> if I do: amidi -p hw:2,0,0 -d my piano shows input
<holstein> you might get more help in #opensourcemusicians
<infinitux> cool holstein thanks
<holstein> what do i do?
<holstein> i plug it in, and i run jack.. i open something like yoshimi, and make connections in jack and test it
<holstein> its very likely its all just working, and waiting to be properly connected
<holstein> !info a2jmidid
<ubottu> a2jmidid (source: a2jmidid): Daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 8~dfsg0-1 (raring), package size 32 kB, installed size 118 kB
<infinitux> okay, that's what i'm trying to do but i'm failing because i don't know how to make the connections right
<holstein> ^^ is handy, if needed
<holstein> infinitux: you literally click and drag connections in JACK
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<infinitux> thanks
<infinitux> it would be a nice starter to get lmms and rosegarden working
<infinitux> and mess with some different synth instruments
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> dont do that
<holstein> just keep it simple
<holstein> open literally the application i suggested.. yoshimi
<holstein> use the keyboard from the menu to make sure the synth (yoshimi) is making sound
<holstein> then, connect your keyboard to it (in JACK) and troubleshoot til that makes sound
<holstein> *then*, you'll know how to run the 3 other things you are talking about
<infinitux> okay
<infinitux> that's a starter for me
<infinitux> thanks
<infinitux> okay i got yoshimi running
<infinitux> not getting and sound from the virkbd
<holstein> then, you start with that
<holstein> you dont have audio connected properly
<infinitux> can you help me connect it?
<infinitux> that's my issue
<holstein> infinitux: you open jack, and draw a ling between the outputs of yoshimi and the inputs of your sound card
<infinitux> in connections under audio?
<holstein> infinitux: "connect"
<infinitux> readable clients/output ports | writable clients / input ports
<holstein> correct
<infinitux> yoshimi | system
<holstein> and different tabs
<infinitux> okay
<holstein> i usually suggest, hook everything to everything, til you sort out what is what
<infinitux> okay, now i have sound in virKbd
<holstein> ok.. so you do the same sort of connecting in the alsa and/or midi tab
<infinitux> okay
<holstein> if find yoshimi in one place and the keybaord in another, try a2jmidid
<infinitux> under midi i have:
<infinitux> readable clients / output ports | writable clients / input ports
<holstein> infinitux: if you dont have both the keybaord and yoshimi, use a2jmidid
<infinitux> "Blank" | yoshimi -> midi in
<holstein> the issue with sharing those with me is, they can be diffent for you hardware than for mine
<infinitux> and under ALSA:
<holstein> so, i cant say "click this exact thing"
<holstein> again, connect them *all* and test what is what
<holstein> it literally wont hurt to run a2jmidid either.. you open a terminal and type that
<infinitux> i did install that
<holstein> you have to run it
<holstein> open a terminal and type that in
<infinitux> did that
<holstein> that?
<infinitux> lol
<holstein> ?
<infinitux> seems like i'm so close
<holstein> i think so
<infinitux> i managed to get the audio piping to work between yoshimi and the sound device
<holstein> yup.. thats a good step
<infinitux> and i can see my keyboard under alsa, but whatever i pipe it to has no sound
<holstein> your keyboard is not capable of making sounds
<infinitux> yes i know
<holstein> you pipe it to yoshimi
<infinitux> that's what i'm trying to do, but apparently i'm doing it wrong
<holstein> OK.. just making sure
<holstein> infinitux: take a screenie if you thing it'll help..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<infinitux> think i'll do that
<infinitux> think a2j isn't capturing the right device
<infinitux> if it were i could connect it to yoshimi and it would work
<infinitux> i just simply ran a2jmidid
<infinitux> with no parameters
<holstein> right... you dot have to
<holstein> it creates an entry you can pipe to the other tab
<infinitux> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/58135 and http://www.pasteall.org/pic/58136 and http://www.pasteall.org/pic/58137
<infinitux> that shows the jack network
<infinitux> what am i doing wrong?
<holstein> infinitux: the midi thru port.. pretty sure
<holstein> in the "alsa" tab
<infinitux> okay
<holstein> connect oxygen to midi through
<infinitux> oxygen to midi through?
<holstein> then, in midi, connect midi trhough to yoshimi (or whatever)
<holstein> there *is* an easier way, and i'll have someone show you.. but i forget it
<holstein> but, that will work
<infinitux> i did all that, but it's still mute
<infinitux> I suck!
<holstein> nah...
<infinitux> lol
<holstein> relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401008
<infinitux> kinda complicated!
<infinitux> your average joe couldn't figure this out
<holstein> infinitux: its not necessarily "user friendly", but its worth it
<holstein> and, there is an easier way, i just never learned it
<infinitux> :(
<infinitux> still no success
<holstein> you'll get it.. just hang in #opensourcemusicians and ask
<infinitux> just a hunch, but maybe there is something wrong
<infinitux> it seems i'm making the connections right
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> i dont know if that particular maudio hardware actually works
<infinitux> it does
<holstein> though, i thought it did
<infinitux> if I execute: amidi -p hw:2,0,0 -d I do see output from my midi piano when pressing keys
<infinitux> i know the piano works and the driver works
<holstein> eh.. i believe it when i hear it
<holstein> though, im sure you're right
<holstein> anyways.. you'll get it.. you can always try #ardour, but i think the opensourcemsusicians channel is best.. hang here as long as you like as well
<infinitux> holstein: you still there?
<ng_> Hi guys, Im having issues with jackd, the folks at #jack couldnt help me with this, they told me like im having more than one version installed
<ng_> so the output of: sudo find / -name libjack\* is http://pastebin.com/3Q3GTbpH
<zequence> ng_: Having two versions would have to mean you compiled jack aside from installing it
<zequence> or you used a non official package to install another version of jack
<zequence> or script, etc
<zequence> Did you do any of those things, or you just installed using apt?
<zequence> ng_: And also, have you added any PPAs that have jackd in them?
<ng_> well, it is possible I dont rememeber right now, because I have ubuntu desktop with jack working, then I upgraded to ubuntu-studio to hadd realtime support
<zequence> how did you upgrade?
<zequence> and what is it that you don't remember?
<ng_> I dont rememeber how I did install jack
<zequence> could you do: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zequence> ng_: I don't understand. You don't remember if you compiled your own jack, or installed it?
<ng_> http://pastebin.com/ThNw9uiM
<zequence> ng_: You don't have Ubuntu Studio. And you have tons of PPAs
<zequence> ng_: Including the KXStudio PPA
<zequence> ng_: Which means, it's not Ubuntu Studio you have installed
<zequence> ng_: you could try #kxstudio
<zequence> The KXStudio PPA overrides the packages normally installed with Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> The only thing you have from Ubuntu Studio is the theme pretty much
<ng_> really? I thought I have it because the splash screen says ubuntu-studio
<zequence> Yes, that's the theming
<zequence> The way jack is packaged in KXStudio is not the same as in Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> The jack you have is not Ubuntu
<zequence> and what is in Ubuntu Studio is the same as in Ubuntu.
<zequence> apart from setting up realtime privilege, the only thing that differs between Ubuntu and UBuntu Studio is theming
<zequence> all the packages are the same, as they are in the same repo
<ng_> yes now that you mention I rememeber installing jack from kxstudio
<zequence> but, KXStudio has its own packages
<zequence> Well, of course you did
<ng_> :)
<zequence> Adding PPAs means you change the system
<ng_> what If I just remove the PPa, apt-get pruge and then install them again?
<zequence> No garantees
<zequence> but you could ask someone at #kxstudio for help
<ng_> ok
<ng_> and what shall I do to get ubuntu studio ?
<zequence> The best would be to do a fresh install
<zequence> check http://ubuntustudio.org/download
<ng_> mm
<ng_> is there anyway to 'upgrade' ubuntu desktop to ubuntu-studio ?
<ng_> like I did with the theme, but for audio or video ?
<zequence> ng_: Sure. Install the meta packages
<zequence> ng_: do: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<zequence> install the ones that you are interested in. I suppose -audio
<zequence> And if you need low latency, install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> you'll need to add yourself to audio groupt to get realtime privilege
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> $USER is an env variable. You can see what it stands for with: echo $USER
<ng_> those are package names?
<ng_> linux-lowlatency ?
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is a package name yes
<zequence> ubuntustudio-audio is another package name
<ng_> says ubuntustudio-audio already installed
<zequence> ng_: Well, yes. But you don't have a clean install of Ubuntu
<zequence> ng_: You have a lot of stuff in that system
<zequence> installing Ubuntu Studio metas is not going to remove KXStudio
<zequence> as I told you before, KX repos override the Ubuntu ones
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio == Ubuntu
<ng_> yep Im also removing kxstudio right now
<zequence> There's no guarantee the system will be right once you have done that
<ng_> ppa purge should work for that
<zequence> Yeah, but it won't remove the packages
<zequence> and you can't uninstall them easily
<zequence> plus you will most probably have some settings left that mess things up
<zequence> As I said before - do a fresh install
<zequence> that would be the easiest way
<ng_> what if I ppa purge kxstudio, then apt-get purge ubuntustudio-audio, then apt-get intall ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> Well, whatever. It's your system :)
<zequence> removing ubuntustudio-audio will only remove the meta. Not any packages
<zequence> and you don't need to uninstall ubuntustudio packages
<zequence> you need to get rid of KXStudio packages plus settings
<zequence> not sure you'll be able to do that so easily, is what I'm saying
<ng_> ok
<ng_> thanks again
<zequence> ubuntustudio-audio is a meta package, meaning it doesn't contain anything. Just dependencies to lots of other packages
<zequence> removing it won't uninstall the dependencies
<zequence> and that doesn't matter, since none or very few of them are installed anyway, since KX packages have overridden them
<zequence> That's usually the case with PPAs. You get newer versions, but they aren't apart of the supported Ubuntu release.
<ng_> yes I know, just wanted it to let me install it again
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-18
<byron__> anyone on??
<nagge> Hi Anyone! Can anyone help me, im about to install Ubuntu Studio?
<nagge> okey!
<cfhowlett> !ask | nagge,
<ubottu> nagge,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nagge> I have Intel 64 bit processor, E8400 3 GHz But i cant find 64 Intel installations to download, can I use amd iso to install next no Windows 7 Ultimate?
<zequence> nagge: AMD64 is for both amd and intel
<zequence> Sorry, we should have made that more clear on the download page
<nagge> okey thanks!
<nagge> bye
<zequence> Yes, you can install next to Windows. Just be aware that the windows boot loader will be removed
<zequence> ..and replaced by GRUB boot loader (which can see both Linux and Windows)
<byron_> anyone on??
<cfhowlett> !ask | byron_
<ubottu> byron_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<byron_> I'm having trouble using LMMS, audio and midi keep dropping out
<yorwos> hi all , i have tried many times to install kwin window manager but i always get errors when running kwin --replace , is kwin working properly with amd proprietary drivers ? something else i should try ? ub.studio 14.04
<yorwos> have tried uninstalling reinstalling
<holstein> what i would do is just use kubuntu, starting with kubuntu base, and then install whatever i want from the audio/video packages
<holstein> yorwos: regardless, any guide for switching xfce to kde, or xubuntu to kubuntu should help you
<swing> hey everybody. I have an issue with the screen's backlight on an Asus K72J running UbuntuStudio 12.04
<swing> can somebody help me? I tried everything on the internet like editing Grub, install xbacklight, etc... but no succes
<washeins> hello
<nickhilr1> hi i m on xubuntu 14, how do i install ubuntustudio audio package only
<washeins> hola
<holstein> nickhilr1: you can open the package manager of your choice and search "ubuntustudio" and install what yo ulike
<holstein> nickhilr1: i suggest *not* installing the meta packages, but just research what it is you want, and install them
<holstein> sudo apt-get install audacity for example
<holstein> or, jack ardour and whatever plugins..
<nickhilr1> i only want the audio packages from ubuntustudio, also which should i choose from linux-rt or lowlatency?
<holstein> nickhilr1: there is no "rt", but, i would choose neither til you are sure you actually need it
<holstein> nickhilr1: typically, there is no need for actual lowlatency, and depending on the hardware being used, you won't get low latency with internal devices, regardless of kernel
<holstein> nickhilr1: you can install the lowlatency kernel by opening the package manager of your choice and searching "lowlatency"
<nickhilr1> well i working on an old compaq presario laptop, with 1G of ram
<holstein> nickhilr1: sure.. so, regardless of kernel, you are not going to get lowlatency, so i suggest, just do audio production that doesnt require lowlatency
<holstein> nickhilr1: what is lowlatency? latency is the time it takes from when you press play, for example, in an audio recorder til the sound comes out of the speakers
<holstein> if you record you or your band live, and want to mix it, who cares if it takes 8ms from when you press play, or 80ms?
<holstein> its literaly irrelevant. and you dont need to install special kernels, or hassle with it
<holstein> when do folks need lowlatency? doing realtime effects processing : you have your guitar hooked into an interface into the computer and are using the machine to provide effects such as distortion with something like guitarix or rakarrack
<holstein> another scnario : you have a midi keyboard connected, and want to use that instrument in realtime to trigger samples or a software synth such as yoshimi
<holstein> otherwise, for all other tasks, you dont need lowlatency, and shouldnt be bothering with trying to do either of those tasks on that hardware
<holstein> i would start with the generic kernel you have,  and get used to using JACK, if you need it..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> or, depending on what exactly you are doing, just install specifically what you need.. for example, if you are editing a podcast, or some speach, you dont need JACK or ardour.. you can do that simply with audacity
<holstein> i also suggest just downloading the actual ubuntustudio iso and see what the tools are , and how they work, and what you need..
<holstein> the ubuntustudio meta packages are not a magical way to convert your machine into an audio production rig.. they are just defaults that install a set of applications that you can install on your own, or may not want all of, or may want other applicaiont..
<holstein> applications*
<holstein> nickhilr1_: im not sure what all you missed there, but i'll put my output in a pastebin
<holstein> nickhilr1_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8082564/
<nickhilr1> holstein: so i can install the kernels later if i choose to
<holstein> nickhilr1: you can install them anytime
<holstein> nickhilr1: nothing about the software that you are asking about requires that kernel
<nickhilr1> right
<nickhilr1> holstein: thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-19
<yorwos> hi all
<yorwos> im running 14.04 upgraded from 13.10 , and im trying to run kwin kde window manager. this can only be done after i load jack or i have no sound if i load jack after. i use alt+f2 to run the command "kwin --replace" so i dont have a window shell in my space. i tried to add in ubuntu preferces session + startup "qjackctl && qjackctl && kwin --replace" but it isnt working
<yorwos> how can i do this without pressing anything every time i boot ?
<yorwos> qjack is running from this command though
<yorwos> can i add a delay in the command or something ?
<yorwos> or some way to make sure this gonna be the last autostart program running ?
<melodomes> hi
<holstein> o/
<melodomes> I'm kind of new to this and I have a few questions, can you help me out?
<holstein> melodomes: you will have to ask and see if a volunteer can assist
<melodomes> I just got Ubuntu Studio 14.04.1 and my touchpad is not working, what can I do?
<holstein> melodomes: well, keep in mind, this is likely not related to ubuntustuduio specifically.. i would go upstream and try troubleshooting
<holstein> melodomes: i wuold check any buttons that can disable the trackpad.. try plugging in an external mouse and just applying updates
<melodomes> Oh, sorry. I'll check somewhere else. Yeah, I already updated but thank you anyway.
<holstein> melodomes: i didnt say you need to leave.. im jusy offering access to a larger community
<holstein> just*
<holstein> melodomes: you can check again for updates, to confirm.. in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<melodomes> Done and still not working :/
<studio-user470> hi i'm new
<zequence> Some newer laptops need drivers that might not be supported
<zequence> I had that problem myself
<zequence> A newer update of a kernel fixed it
<zequence> trusty may have some issues with that, probably a newer kernel would fix it
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-20
<studio-user309> hi
<MaynardWaters> what is the name of the package that allows you to use flashplayer when running hydrogen and ardour
<MaynardWaters> ?
<zequence> MaynardWaters: pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> MaynardWaters: You
<zequence> You'll need to restart pulse for it to work
<zequence> Also, getting the jack sink and source automatically for jack will only work with jackdbus
<zequence> The package jackd2
<zequence> If you use qjackctl to start, make sure dbus support is selected
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-21
<wal_> Buenas noches
<wal_> Hola
<Unit193> !es | wal_
<ubottu> wal_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kulis> I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS, just installed qjackctl but it doesn't work
<kulis> I get "D-BUS: JACK server could not be started." when I press start
<kulis> any ideas where to get help?
<zequence> kulis: !proaudio
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> kulis: make yourself member of audio group, in order to get realtime privilege (if you answered yes to that question while installing jack)
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<kulis> I installed jack with ubuntu software center and i haven't been asked about the audio group
<kulis> how to become a member?
<zequence> kulis: The command abobe
<zequence> kulis: You weren't asked about audio group. But, were you not asked about realtime privilege?
<kulis> well i don't remember
<zequence> If not, you will need to rename /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled, by removing ".disabled"
<zequence> kulis: The first thing to do, before starting jack is to select the correct audio device
<zequence> That's pretty much it
<zequence> And, you'll find your answers to that in the link I posted
<kulis> I can't rename the file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<zequence> kulis: You need admin rights. Only root can rename system files
<kulis> I am sorry but I am totally beginner with linux...
<kulis> what is "root"?
<zequence> kulis: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t1.htm
<zequence> Google is your friend
<zequence> This command will rename the file: sudo mv /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<kulis> thanks it worked!
<kulis> now I don't have an extended audio card
<kulis> I want to use apps like puredata, supercollider
<kulis> should i make jack work together with pulseaudio?
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-22
<emma> hi
<emma> i have a problem to install my sound card
<emma> ##http://alsa.opensrc.org/Tascam_US-122
<emma> anybody can help me
<holstein> emma: sure
<holstein> emma: you wont like it, though
<holstein> i *had* one of those.. i personally decided to give it to a friend who uses OSX
<emma> ???
<holstein> its a pain.. i found that it worked with a custom jack start command.. and, it wasnt worth the hassle to me
<emma> ok no issu ? you cofirm
<holstein> you dont "install" it like that.. i mean, if tascam wants, they can look at all of linux/ubuntu/ubuntustudio and give you an installer, but, i find, if hardware doesnt automatically work in linux, it can be problematic or impossible to easily support it
<emma> what the best card usb compatible
<emma> ?
<holstein> emma: 'best' is a matter of opinion and use case, and ideally they would all be "class compliant"
<holstein>  and, i would try the tascam again in 14.04.. last i tried it was 13.04
<emma> waouh,, i just know copy and paste lol
<holstein> i would disable or remove any other devices if possible.. and plug the tascam and run "aplay -l " and "arecord -l"
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<emma> its not reconized with Qjack CTL
<holstein> emma: i would personally not introduce JACK into the equation yet
<holstein> emma: have you , in fact, ran the commands above?
<emma> ok
<holstein> emma: open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l"
<holstein> emma: then, you can pastebin the output if you would like me to look at it
<holstein> emma: *then* after this, we discuss JACK..
<emma> jack is nice with my microphone usb
<holstein> alsa recognizes and supports it first.. then, JACK works
<holstein> emma: ?
<holstein> emma: i am not implying anything about the quality of JACK
<emma> carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 0: ALC269VC Analog [ALC269VC Analog]
<emma>   Sous-périphériques: 1/1
<emma>   Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> emma: i am simply starting a troubleshooting path, and JACK is not important to this
<holstein> emma: you need to read..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> ^ and paste the output there please
<emma> **** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****
<emma> carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 0: ALC269VC Analog [ALC269VC Analog]
<emma>   Sous-périphériques: 1/1
<emma>   Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
<emma> carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<emma>   Sous-périphériques: 1/1
<emma>   Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
<emma> carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]
<emma>   Sous-périphériques: 1/1
<emma>   Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
<emma> carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]
<emma>   Sous-périphériques: 1/1
<emma>   Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> emma: friend.. please dont paste that here
<emma> emma@emma-ThinkPad-T530:~$ ^C
<holstein> emma: please use the pastebin
<emma> ok sorry
<holstein> emma: in the link above, you can get to the pastebin...
<emma> i have ok
<emma> sorry
<holstein> emma: you paste, and share the link here..
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115502/
<emma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115536/
<emma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115547/
<holstein> emma: so, you can see that alsa is not seeing the device
<emma> yes nothing about tascam us122 or else
<holstein> correct.. so, the device and the device manufacturer doesnt support linux/alsa "out of the box"
<emma> so ? no solution ?
<holstein> emma: id say, i wasted about 20+ hours on that device.. and i personally dont consider it worth the effort.. and it had compromises when i did get it working
<holstein> emma: as i said, if tascam wants to provide a solution, they can
<holstein> emma: nothing is broken or wrong here.. they didnt promise you linux support..
<holstein> is this the us122l ?
<holstein> or just the 122?
<emma> no its the old us122
<holstein> you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<holstein> http://alsa.opensrc.org/Tascam_US-122
<emma> ok and for have a good card ???
<holstein> emma: personally, i would make a seperate test partition install dedicated to trying to provide support for this device
<emma> ty if you have try
<holstein> i would start with http://alsa.opensrc.org/Tascam_US-122#Tascam_US-122_on_Debian_and_Ubuntu
<emma> the first link echec on step 3
<holstein> emma: echec?
<emma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115582/
<emma> 404
<emma> not found
<emma> oups
<emma> im tried of this card with linux
<emma> i go by another one day
<holstein> emma: sure. thats what i did
<holstein> emma: i found it wasnt worth the hassle
<emma> yep
<emma> have you a cheap and good card ?
<holstein> depends on your needs..
<emma> focusrite,,, akai ... is there a list of sound card 100% comp
<holstein> emma: to ask the operating system what works 100% is backwards
<emma> backwarks
<holstein> emma: linux/ubuntu/ubuntustudio is all open and *any* company is able to and welcome to create whatever they like that is supported on the platform
<holstein> emma: if you want "100% compatible", ask the vendor for linux support
<emma> lol
<holstein> otherwise, most usb devices these days are class compliant, and should just work
<holstein> i personally just try them, and save the reciepts and make sure i can return them if they do not support inux
<holstein> linux*
<emma> scarlet focusrite ??
<holstein> emma: sure.. ask them if they support linux
<emma> lol
<emma> shusss
<holstein> emma: or, just try them.. we are not focusrite.. so, we cannot provide support for the device
<emma> and TY
<holstein> not sure what is so funny about that..
<holstein> its not the focusrite project here.. we are not doing anything to prevent focusrite from supporting linux
<emma> its linux
<emma> its normal
<holstein> they are welcome to be class compliant, or, provide linux software, or drivers
<emma> no prob
<holstein> emma: its not normal to expect the operating system to support the hardware
<holstein> emma: focusrite provides windows and OSX support.. and they are welcome to provide linux support
<emma> ty holstein your are cool
<holstein> otherwise, the devices *should* be class compliant.. but, there are no guarantees that can be given here
<emma> good day ,,,, im limited with english sorry
<holstein> i would ask for first hand devices in #opensourcemsucians
<emma> TY x 1000
<emma> by
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-23
<Linnak> Ubuntustudio 14.04.1 32bit livedvd doesn't play avi video. It's on pause and I can't start it. Why?
<Linnak> Hi, How can it be possible that a lot of simpler Ubuntu based distro has video codecs but Ubuntustudio doesn't? The LiveDVD doesn't play avi with xvid codec. Why? Kubuntu why plays and others why play?
<Linnak> Is here anyone?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Linnak> I know. Thank, but why isn't built in already?
<cfhowlett> !info xubuntu-restricted-extrasLinnak, legal.
<ubottu> 'legal.' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<cfhowlett> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras Linnak, legal.
<ubottu> 'Linnak,' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<Linnak> How much can I install on a Live DVD? Depends on my Merory size?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, yes.
<Linnak> So because XFCE has that's why doesn't has the codec? Why Voyager Linux has. That is also with XFCE?
<cfhowlett> voyager is not ubuntu.  xfce is not a codec - it's a desktop environment.  restricted extras are LEGALLY restricted.
<Linnak> Let me see clearer. Voyager based on Xubuntu, Xubuntu based on Ubuntu. All based on Ubuntu. Why Ubuntustudio is restricted and oders not?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, see the first paragraph ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cfhowlett> Linnak, voyager IS NOT ubuntu.
<Linnak> Based ON
<cfhowlett> Linnak, read the link
<Linnak> I'm reading
<Linnak> All the links below easy install are disabled
<Linnak> Can I "remaster" a LiveCD for myself with the codecs?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, of course.
<Linnak> I know remastersys is down. What is instead nowdays?
<cfhowlett> Linnak, note that one additional codec is required to play DVD's
<cfhowlett> Linnak, never mastered one myself.  please ask how to custom master in #ubuntu        ... more eyes on the problem.
<Linnak> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> Linnak, happy2help
<fabio_> i've tried lmms on ubuntu 14.04 but the version 1.0.0 seems a little unstable.. what i can do?
<bah__> bah
<holstein> bah__: how can we assist you?
<delt_> Hello
<delt_> qtractor just hangs there on startup - how to get it working?
<delt> Just tested with the guest account, left qtractor running several minutes - nothing.
<delt> strace -Ff stops outputting after startup
<delt> aha, got it... it's something to do with LV2 plugins.
<delt> Setting LV2_PATH to say, /tmp didn't help, but moving /lib/lv2 to /lib/lv2_ did, now i get a running qtractor.
<delt> except no LV2 plugins.
<holstein> delt: sounds like it may be an issue in the lv2's then
<holstein> delt: is jack running stable before trying to start qtractor? do other DAW's use the lv2's? are you using any ppa's?
<delt> jack seems to be running fine.
<delt> renoise is also running, using jack.
<delt> no ppa's at the moment.
<holstein> are you up to date with upgrades?
<delt> yeah, as far as i can tell...
<holstein> delt: ?
<holstein> delt: in a terminal, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<delt> qtractor is already the newest version.
<delt> why dist-upgrade?
<holstein> i would start qtractor (as much as default as possible) using the defaults configs/etc, starting from the command line and see if you have any helpful error output
<holstein> delt: its not "distribution upgrade"
<holstein> delt: i suggest it becuase it will update everything with apt
<delt> ok, it says a few packages will be updated, evolution-data-server evolution-data-server-common evolution-data-server-online-accounts libcamel-1.2-45 libebackend-1.2-7 libebook-1.2-14 libebook-contacts-1.2-0 libecal-1.2-16 libedata-book-1.2-20 libedata-cal-1.2-23 libedataserver-1.2-18 python3-distupgrade rpcbind ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delt> ah ok thanks
<delt> anyway, the update completed, and moving lv2_ back to lv2, same problem: qtractor just shows an empty window and hangs there...
<delt> seems like there was nothing touching /usr/lib/lv2 in the update, or else i would have ended up with a duplicate lv2 directory
<holstein> delt: please try, *after* getting jack running stable, run qtractor from the command line, and see if you get error output that is helpful
<delt> jack is running stable
<holstein> delt: keep in mind, i do not know any of the changes you have made, that can be "breaking" the system
<holstein> delt: ok.. please, go ahead, then, and open a terminal, and start qtractor from there.. see if you have any "error" messages when it hangs
<delt> and i do run qtractor from the command line, it gives no messages on stdout
<holstein> i would look at qjackctl as well and check ghe messages there
<holstein> the*
<delt> i ran it through strace -Ff and the messages stop after it completed startup
<holstein> delt: after what completed startup?
<delt> qtractor
<holstein> delt: i was troubleshooting with you that qtractor wouldnt start.. so, we'll have to go back a few steps since it *is* starting
<delt> oh, qtractor causes a LOT of error messages in qjackctl's "messages" window... 2 sec i'm pastebin'ing it
<holstein> im not understanding the issues
<delt> pastebin is being slow...
<delt> trying again.....
<delt> firefox still says "sending request to pastebin.com..."
<holstein> there are many paste services, such as the ubuntu one i linked above.. but, you can just scan them, and see what looks relevant, and drop them into google
<delt> ok, faster this way: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/qjackctl.txt
<delt> or, finally, http://pastebin.com/8ydaFxrT
<holstein> i would just relax my jack settings.. it could be that simple
<delt> this is with renoise closed down, but qtractor still hanged on startup
<holstein> delt: i would make sure those processes are not running in the background still
<delt> ps xau | grep -i renoise gives me nothing
<delt> except the ps xau process itself
<holstein> delt: sure.. renoise is *not* what we are talking about, correct?
<holstein> delt: are we not troubleshooting qtractor?
<delt> oh, i thought you meant renoise when you said 13:38 < holstein> delt: i would make sure those processes are not running in the background still
<holstein> please check that *all* processes using jack are stopped, stop jack, and relax the settings
<holstein> delt: ok
<holstein> delt: just ignore that then, and do this, specifically
<delt> so, what would be "relaxed" enough settings?
<holstein> delt: make sure *any* and *all* processes using jack are stopped.. then, stop jack, and make certain its stopped. then, please relax the jack settings
<holstein> delt: i would relax them, extremely, as a test
<holstein> delt: like, 80+ms latency setting, whatever that is for your hardware
<delt> ok, stopped jack, i still have two "/usr/bin/jackdbus auto" processes running, but that is normal i guess
<holstein> delt: no
<holstein> delt: i would kill *all* jack processes.. and relax the settings
<delt> ok, had to kill them -9
<delt> now i have only qjackctl running with jack off ... so to speak (:
<delt> well... stopped =)
<delt> for the settings, i had already set the timeout to 2000ms... now i have a latency of 92.7ms with 1024 frames/buffer and 4 periods
<delt> at 44.1k
<holstein> i would leave the periods to 2. or at least experiement with that at 2
<holstein> raise the other.. the frames/buffer
<holstein> regardless, dont waste too much time here.. this is *not* a fix.. its just a step for you to learn from
<delt> ok, frames set to 2048 for the same latency
<delt> click "ok" then "start" ?
<delt> oh btw i really don't think the problem is with jack, since qtractor seemed to work fine when i temporarily moved the "lv2" plugin directory out of the way
<holstein> delt: ok
<holstein> delt: enjoy!
<holstein> delt: i would then, as i said in the beginning, look into the lv2 plugins
<holstein> delt: you can try #opensourcemusicians
<delt> weird thing is, looks like it still tries to load them when i set LV2_PATH to, say, /tmp
<holstein> delt: sure.. its *designed* to load them
<delt> or /asldkfjaksldfj
<holstein> delt: its advertised as loading them
<holstein> i personally wouldnt mess about with the settings there..
<delt> like /usr/lib/lv2 was hardcoded in qtractor or something
<holstein> could be
<holstein> i would step back into older versions of qtractor.. i would troubleshoot with jack settings.. i would try lv2's other places..
<delt> seems like it might be, according to http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11530
<holstein> so, try another version of qtractor
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> for backporting the "Fix" if there is one, and you can confirm the issue, and thats the issue
<delt> how do i "apt-get" an older version of a package?
<delt> or do i have to find the .deb file, if it's available somewhere?
<andrew__> hope someone can help me getting frustrated.M audio fast track showing in alsa but no sound
<delt> holstein: downgraded qtractor to qtractor_0.5.4-1_amd64.deb, problem appears to be solved.
<delt> holstein: question is, when i do an update, will it overwrite it again with the newer version?
<delt> if so, how can i prevent that?
<andrew_> hope someone can help me getting frustrated.M audio fast track showing in alsa but no sound
<mlpug> andrew_, where do you expect sound
<mlpug> turn all mic switches on and gains to southeast, connect maudio to system output in jackd. yes sound should come from your speakers
<andrew_> well i guess from the monitors i was trying to use it with ardour.When i open jack i see the fast track in the input options but nothing in the connect window
<andrew_> in the setup window of qjackc i see hw1 fast track and hw o usb audio
<mlpug> I think that in my case the solution was that I did see the devices in the terminal: arecord -l, identified USB recording device there 1/0 and then launched jackd with corresponding parameter -C  hw:1,0
<mlpug> otherwise it tries to record from some other device than you think
<andrew_> im new to this stuff what do you mean by parameter c
<mlpug> I launch jackd with this command:   /usr/bin/jackd -p 128 -r -T -d alsa -n 2 -r 48000 -p 1024 -P hw:0,0 -C hw:1,0 &
<mlpug> I refer to the last parameter "-C hw:1,0"
<andrew_> ok in aplay -l and arecord -l i see the fast track
<mlpug> see the maudio card number and device number from arecord -l
<mlpug> and use those when you launch jackd
<andrew_> ok thanx ill try it but have to restart because now im getting an error dbus jak cant be started
<mlpug> you can also    killall jackd
<andrew_> well i started jack with the terminal command but i still have nothing going to ardour
<andrew_> and no sound
<mlpug> I dont know. some random ideas: killall -9 pulseaudio. record to a file from command line e.g. arecord -D hw:1,0 -d 12 -f cd test.wav  (again ensure hw:1,0 is match with what your arecord -l reports)
<mlpug> and my very first question where do you expect sound. I am not using ardour but I guess you are not supposed to hear what you say to mic without explicitly recording&playing or without routing the audio to the speakers. So how do you expect to see the audio in ardour?
<andrew_> well with the mixer in ardour shows nothing on the channel strip
<mlpug> but yes putting ardour recording rolling you should see waveforms flowing into a track
<andrew_> ya i dont
<andrew_> sorry for the lack of knowledge totally new to linux
<mlpug> but if you try that commandline recording the you have more idea if the problem is in maudio-usb world or in ardour world
<andrew_> ok ill try that ill have to get back here this should take me a while new to the command line to lol
<andrew_> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC662 rev3 Analog [ALC662 rev3 Analog]
<andrew_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<andrew_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<andrew_> card 1: Track [Fast Track], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<andrew_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<andrew_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<andrew_> thats what i get from a record
<mlpug> okay. then     arecord -D hw:1,0 -d 12 -f cd test.wav     some leds may blink in the maudio if it has leds, turn the kmaudio gain nobs, but the mic on, and sing
<andrew_> the led is blinking on the maudio but still no signal getting to ardour and no auudio
<andrew_> i may have made a mistake in typing the command
<holstein> delt: you can "pin" the package to the older version, but i would personally just update, and test, and make a note of what version is working, so you can revert to it
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-24
<dsenator> holstein, how are you bruv... I am kinda back to ubuntu studio after that email response I got via the user forum... Pleae how do I set the control alt L commenad for terminal in studio
<dsenator> I ami n windows manager but cant find the add button
<dsenator> anyone?
<dsenator> how to set terminal shortcut usually ctr+alt+L
<dsenator> ctr+alt+t I mean
<Unit193> Settings manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts.
<dsenator> i tried that but it wont accept the key... says it says failed to launch shortcut
<Guest80539> tengo muchos fallos en las actualizaciones
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-17
<nameless__> helloo
<cfhowlett> greetings nameless__
<kyda> hi :)
<kyda> could somebody help me?
<kyda> hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | kyda,
<ubottu> kyda,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kyda>  i have problem with mouse and dropdown menus. Everytime i click dropdown menu it appears and dispappear again if i move my mouse while doing it. Any solution? Thanks
<kyda> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kyda> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<studio-user999> hello you speak spanish?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-18
<aladinsane> hey all
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-19
<ubuntu-studio> hey guys, I have a external hard drive with four partitions.  I want to install an os on the first partition but have don't know how to set up swap space.  gparted tells me I can only have four partitions.
<ubuntu-studio> can I create an extended partition and resolve this?  and if so, how?
<ubuntu-studio> should I be using something other than Gparted?
<{qwerty}> hi, is ardour 4 available for ubuntu studio? cant find it in the software center
<zequence> It will be with wily
<zequence> Out in October
<netnomad> I'm having an odd problem.  I'm trying to run the Software Updater and it says I'm out of space and I'm FAR from out of space.  Any suggestions?  I admit I'm novice to intermediate with Linux..
<netnomad> It says it's short of space in /boot, but I shouldn't just be willy nilly deleting stuff in /boot I don't think.
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-20
<bluzeo> hey guys- im looking for a alternive for dropbox
<pikurasa> Hello Ubuntu Studio IRC!!! I have a question about an issue that I am having with Ubuntu Studio and Chromium. Any takers?
<cub> pikurasa, ask your question and stick around for a while and someone might know
<cub> I run Chromium right now so maybe I can help
<pikurasa> Thank you!
<pikurasa> The issue is that chromium seems to use 100% of my CPU when I use it to run this javascript-based software: http://rawgit.com/khandelwalYash/Music-Blocks/master/index.html
<pikurasa> The reason I need to run this software is because I am working on the development of it (design-side)
<pikurasa> I think that, generally, CPU use is high, but I generally have a "guilty until proven innocent" policy on JS... plus I usually use Firefox, so I do not know what its typical behavior is.
<pikurasa> However, (reluctantly) I tried this on my wife's mac and it ran just fine.
<cub> hmm I have an old laptop which run high on CPU as soon as a start a browser, so not much use in testing it on my pc
<pikurasa> Plus, the developer who uses vanilla Ubuntu has no problems.
<cub> that's strange. Shouldn't be an issue connected to xfce
<pikurasa> The software plays sounds, so is it taking full use of the low latency kernel?
<pikurasa> I should add that the developer has similar specs on his computer--and so does my wife on her mac.
<cub> the kernel won't make any difference when only playing sound. It's more if you are to record something at the same time
<cub> but you don't get the same issue when using Firefox?
<pikurasa> All I have to do it open the browser to this page and the CPU use goes through the roof. Mozilla runs at about half this--and I would do my testing there, but...
<pikurasa> for some reason there is a bug with firefox...
<pikurasa> I even tried running the software from a local file
<pikurasa> same results
<pikurasa> What I would like to do, simply, is to test the software and then record desktop so that I can make some videos about how to use it.
<pikurasa> But the CPU usage is ruining this plan.
<cub> I got full CPU usage when trying on Chromium. So I tried Google Chrome as well, same thing.
<pikurasa> *Creating an obstacle, I should say.
<cub> I don't run xfce though so it's not related to vanilla vs other Ubuntu imho
<pikurasa> But why would it run on my wife's mac, which is also dual-core?? ...
<pikurasa> The developer at least has 4 core, which might explain a little better performance...
<cub> Different OS, probably handle things differently. I'm more curious why it works fine on the developers plain Ubuntu
<pikurasa> ...but otherwise same tech specs.
<pikurasa> *similar, not same
<pikurasa> Yeah, firefox won't work... (tried it again)
<pikurasa> It has a bug where the sound will not stop playing after triggered in firefox (CPU is fine, however).
<cub> which US version do you use and did you install Chromium from the repos?
<cub> you could also try the #chromium-support channel. And hope they don't just send you back here. :D
<pikurasa> Yes, I installed Chromium from repos. I wouldn't even know where to start with building it. As for US, I think 12.04--what is that command to check???
<pikurasa> 14.04
<cub> ok same as me
<pikurasa> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<cub> keep this channel open and someone might have some ideas
<pikurasa> Sure thing. Thanks for entertaining the question.
<pikurasa> Also, if anyone has other ideas for workarounds, that would be appreciated. Again, all I really want right now is to 1) test it in a browser (functionally) and 2) record the desktop as I test it.
<cub> well, at least we could verify the same behaviour in another US installation and both Chromium and Chrome.
<pikurasa> (pikurasa is still looking for workarounds and speaking to MusicBlocks/MousMusic developer about FF issue)
<pikurasa> Random question: Does VLC play video upside-down for others, too?
<cub> pikurasa, not by default no. :D
<pikurasa> I started using US a little over a year ago. I had no idea what I was doing and made a complete mess of the configurations trying to solve little issues. I spent the next year trying to fix the damage...
<pikurasa> at least one learns something when trying to fix things.
<pikurasa> like, now I know so much about boot and grub and efi
<cub> breaking and fixing things is a good way to learn, but frustrating if it is your main workstation.
<cub> Therefore I have one LTS installation where I just make things work, and some other installation where I try new stuff.
<pikurasa> That is nice idea, but I feel like my workflow is:
<pikurasa> 0. Try new stuff.
<pikurasa> The end.
<pikurasa> Hahaha...
<cub> haha yeah but when you broken your main pc too many times you start looking for alternatives
<pikurasa> You are right! And then your family says, "that doesn't seem to be working for you. Why don't you try [fill in proprietary solution HERE]?
<pikurasa> Which is a situation that must be avoided.
<cub> hehe right.
<pikurasa> (So as a workaround, I am using VLC's rotate option in preferences) which is pretty bizarre...
<cub> I mostly use mplayer and not VLC though
<pikurasa> I was using video, but that seemed to stop working for no reason.
<pikurasa> #libreworldproblems
<pikurasa> I am going to leave for now and give me and my computer a break. Thank you!
<enitiz> Hi
<enitiz> I have ubuntu studio 14.04 and I want to upgrade it to 15.04 via command line
<zequence> enitiz: sudo do-release-upgrade
<enitiz> just that much? thanks
<zequence> Its a script that should upgrade to the next stable release
<zequence> If it doesn't work, try: sudo do-release-upgrade --help
<zequence> (I think it accepts that option, I don't remember)
<enitiz> Alright, I already launched the software updater application as I was asking the question.
<zequence> enitiz: Let us now if there were any problems
<enitiz> Sure. Thank you.
<enitiz> The laptop freeze during the upgrade last time. I've restarted it and trying the process again.
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-21
<Bobozoid> Hi there!  Just installing Ubuntu Studio 15.04, and already have run into a problem with installation drive selection
<cfhowlett> Bobozoid, details??
<Bobozoid> I cleared out an SSD,  and selected the "Install alongside Win& option, when the dropdown menu to select a drive showed up, It had an IDE drive preselected, so I clicked on the dropdown arrow, to select the SSD, but there is no list of drives, just the one.
<cfhowlett> Bobozoid, best bring this to #ubuntu.   I'm guessing uefi, but no expertise with uefi dualboot.
<Bobozoid> I did check out the "Other" option to use and partition drives of my choice, but it gave me file system choices I am unfamilliar with, and I would like to choose the fastest, most stable one.  Any Ideas?
<pjotter> Hello everybody.
<pjotter> I was wondering if it is possible to direct teh sound output of a specific application to a second soundcard?
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-22
<yaksha5> help
<yaksha5> needed
<cfhowlett> !help | yaksha5
<ubottu> yaksha5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yaksha5> ubuntu studio 14.04.3 LTS not shutting down
<yaksha5> anyone help me out
<leandro_> hola
<leandro_> alguien habla español?
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-23
<sankaran> No sound. It was ok two months back. I have been regularly updating the applications on day to day basis. K.R.Sankaran
<Guest87488> Hello all.  Just installed ubuntu studio 14.04.  noticed that it's missing the "share" tab in the file properties page.  Loaded samba and SMB4k - but samba does not start the child process gksu.  any known fixes?
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-22
<Wiro> hi
<Wiro> iam indonesian
<hockhamD> New to IRC, new to Ubuntu Studio.  And I can't even get jack to start.  Can anyone help?
<sakrecoer> hi hockhamD ! it's quite arround today, but hang on.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: i'll be around on and off, begin with describing what you want to do and how you do it :)
<hockhamD> I'm hanging on!
<hockhamD> My eventual aim is quite simple: I want to be able to use my midi keyboard to input stuff which I can then edit (probably in qTractor).
<hockhamD> But at the moment, I can't even get jack to start!  I had a go at this just over a year ago, when I was running standard Ubuntu 12.04.  I had similar problems then, but the solution seemed to be mainly getting rid of pulseaudio.  I thought Ubuntu Studio would be all set up just to work, but clearly not!  I've got rid of pulse audio again, but jack still won't start.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: so how do you proceed when you start jack?
<sakrecoer> are you using an external soundcard or the built in one?
<hockhamD> Just clicking on QjackCtl.  Obviously I haven't got the settings right.  I get 'Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory' as the first error message.
<hockhamD> Built-in soundcard.
<sakrecoer> so, once you open QjackCtl, you pressed the "start" button right and you got that error message?
<hockhamD> No, that's just when I start the program.  When I click "Start", I get a load of messages, and eventually it comes back to the 'Cannot connect to server socket' message.
<sakrecoer> right, i get that message too at start, it is because the server isn't started yet.
<sakrecoer> i mean start of the program QjackCtl, not when i press start...
<sakrecoer> when i press start it works, and i still have pulse audio...
<sakrecoer> but there must be something wrong in your settings...
<sakrecoer> what driver is set in there? alsa? what sampel rate and Frames/perios?
<hockhamD> Driver - alsa, sample rate - 44100, frames/period - 1024.  These are all defaults.
<sakrecoer> yeah...
<sakrecoer> first time you opened QjackCtl, would it start when you pressed start? but just not give you sound?
<hockhamD> Nope.
<sakrecoer> sorry bad question...
<sakrecoer> would jack start when you pressed start first time?
<hockhamD> No, I haven't had jack running at any stage.
<sakrecoer> i'm not very good at jack... it just works for me basicaly... there always a bit of confusion with jack sink in the PAVU controls... but that is assuming jack starts at all...
<sakrecoer> you installed 16.04, or you pulled in ubuntustudio into a vanila ubuntu?
<hockhamD> I had already done a fresh install of vanilla Ubuntu 16.04 (to replace 12.04) on both my desktop machine and this laptop, which is the one I'll be using for recording from the keyboard.  But then, because I had so many problems last year with jack (on a different machine), I thought a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio would avoid all that.  No such luck!
<hockhamD> One of the lines I get when I press Start in the jack window is "ERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0".  This sounds significant, but I've no idea what to do about it.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: in the settings under parameters, have you tried another interface?
<hockhamD> I'll try - it's now showing 3 alternatives, but when I looked earlier it wasn't - it just showed "Default".
<sakrecoer> yes try them, can't harm... if that doesn' succeed, i would try boot up the live-session form the usb/disk you installed from.
<hockhamD> No, I'm getting the same result with each of the 3 alternatives.
<sakrecoer> then you could just try start jack in that. if that works, something went wrong during installation.
<hockhamD> OK - I'll try rebooting from the live USB stick.  Thanks for your help so far.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: than you could try with this guide: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/361/builds/117793/testcases/1676/results
<sakrecoer> wait no...
<sakrecoer> not that guide sorry...
<sakrecoer> hang on...
<sakrecoer> this guide, although, note that i just sugggest this so ou have something to follow. come back here if you think you have a bug and i'll try help you with filing it : http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds/111025/testcases/1676/results
<sakrecoer> hockhamD ^
<hockhamD> OK, thanks.  I'll read the guide and experiment with that. And I'll try the reboot as suggested if necessary.  I'll probably be back later!
<sakrecoer> crossing fingers for you!
<hockhamD> sakrecoer: I now have sound.  Just altering the sample rate to 48000 and the periods/buffer to 3 seems to have done the trick.  I'll have to experiment some more.  But I can now get qtractor playing a midi file through qsynth, and I can hear it.  OK, the sounds aren't what I want, and the tempo is all over the place for some strange reason, but the basic problem of getting jack working seems to be solved.  So thanks 1,000,000.
<sakrecoer> hockhamD: \o/ you did all on your own! no need to thank me! :)
<sakrecoer> glad you sorted it out!
<sakrecoer> make sure you share let us hear your production whenever you are ready to share it with the world!
<sakrecoer> what kindof sound are you interested in hockhamD ?
<sakrecoer> (if i may ask.. :) )
<OvenWerks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9yXgjcqH2E
 * OvenWerks wants another guitar with slightly higher action.
<sakrecoer> nice one OvenWerks :)
<hockhamD> sakrecoer: I've just worked through the guide you suggested (using jack, ardour, hydrogen and guitarix) and it all worked as expected (I think), so I'm good to go.
<hockhamD> What I want to do is simply to play stuff in from my midi keyboard (probably multi-tracking), edit it, to get it sounding right, then output it to mp3 or wav.
<hockhamD> The is stuff I have written over the past 50 years or so - broadly in what people would call a "classical" style.  So I need some decent sound fonts for conventional instruments.
<sakrecoer> sounds like a master plan :)
<sakrecoer> depending on your midikeyboard, you might be interested in this command:
<sakrecoer> a2j_control ehw start
<sakrecoer> that is, if you can't see you midi keyboard where you want to see it in jack, that command will save you sweat :)
<sakrecoer> hockhamD ^
<FManTropyx> hi, I updated http://z80.guru/pages/UbuntuStudio-mirrors.html with the new handy subdomain aliases and there is a copy of the download page at http://z80.guru/mirrored/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/ which points to local downloads, but the .1 release is not there (yet, so far, maybe never)
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-24
<greentwip-dev> what else is included
<greentwip-dev> why don't we have game development tools?
<greentwip-dev> if we go full ubuntu will we work together on that?
<greentwip-dev> we kind of develop on the ubuntu/linux pilars, do have that in mind
<greentwip-dev> it has been like nothing will pop out or no one would join development and here we are
<greentwip-dev> I am unaware why no one would support video games on the way we develop tools
<sakrecoer> greentwip-dev: we are looking into it actualy.
<greentwip-dev> It looks like the worst karma on interest based relations sufficing the purpose on never helping each other rather than to own-served economy
<sakrecoer> greentwip-dev: you are very welcome to join the development
<sakrecoer> greentwip-dev: there is blender game engine, goddot... i think there are more, but i'm not very  updated in the game realm
<sakrecoer> https://godotengine.org/
<sakrecoer> the best way adress a problem is to become part of the sollution. if you think tnk there should be more game-devel tools in the FLOSS realm, try to find out where you can help push its evolution forward
<greentwip-dev> we have one problem
<greentwip-dev> the technology approach on characterization
<greentwip-dev> now that you mention that we may find an integration for that
<sakrecoer> characterization? you mean, character design for gameing?
<greentwip-dev> about the image game companies do have
<greentwip-dev> no prices put over, fiction, usually no gadgets
<greentwip-dev> open/closed source situations
<greentwip-dev> and we are very insecure on those topics, even though we are recently selling out game merchandize
<sakrecoer> well... i don't really see the way game companies manage their prices, image as _my_ problem. In fact, i regard the "owne-served economy" you mention as a crumbling relic. I'd rather put my energy into promoting alternatives, instead of counting issues in the old-school
<sakrecoer> don't get me wrong, i'm not proposing to blindfold yourself to the problems in society. i only suggest not letting one-self be afflicted by them
<sakrecoer> greentwip-dev: you play red eclipse? :)
<greentwip-dev> looks great...
<sakrecoer> it's awesome! :p
<sakrecoer> greentwip-dev: if you ever feel like getting hands on with development of ubuntu studio, please have a look here: http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute
<greentwip-dev> sure, we just feel discovering a new tool, we're checking the godot engine
<sakrecoer> aah... sorry, i didn't understand the "we" in the context before.. i thought you ment "Ubuntu Studio"...
<sakrecoer> is this your project? http://www.greentwip.com/
<greentwip-dev> yes
<sakrecoer> < greentwip-dev> It looks like the worst karma on interest based relations  sufficing the purpose on never helping each other rather than to  own-served economy
<sakrecoer> how would you put this in spannish?
<sakrecoer> i get the feeling you translated that with google...
<greentwip-dev> "Parece el peor de los karmas en relaciones basadas en intereses, satisfaciendo el propósito de nunca ayudar a nadie más que a una auto-inducida economía."
<sakrecoer> aha... se entiende mejor...
<sakrecoer> pero igual me gustaria leer lo todo en esoanol,.. bueno, otro dia porque el canal no esta hecho para conversar en esapnol...
<sakrecoer> o si te apetece mandarme lo en privado...
<greentwip-dev> claro...
<sirriffsalot> zequence, yo Z! I'm in sweden doing school now, where are you at mate? Might just come visit :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-25
<KrillBat> Hi
<KrillBat> I'm using bitwig and am trying to access all of the plugins that come with ubuntu studio
<KrillBat> But I cannot figure out which folder I'm supposed to tell bitwig to look in for them
<KrillBat> Any suggestions?
<OvenWerks> KrillBat: What kind of plugins are they?
<OvenWerks> KrillBat: I found /usr/lib/lv2/ , /usr/lib/ladspa/ , /usr/local/lib/vst
<OvenWerks> KrillBat: I would guess that the lxvst are in /usr/local/lib/ because I build them rather than installing a package.
<OvenWerks> KrillBat: LV2s are the best plugins to use if the host supports them.
<OvenWerks> I do not know what bitwig supports.
<OvenWerks> I tried it when I had Studio 14.04, but I have not tried it since I installed 16.04 so I don't have it to try.
<KrillBat> Hey OvenWerks
 * OvenWerks helps develop Ardour so he is somewhat biased :)
<OvenWerks> hello.
<KrillBat> Ah I see lol
<KrillBat> When I had 14.04 it actually happened automatically
<KrillBat> I opened bitwig after I installed it and they were just there
<KrillBat> But this time that wasn't the case
<KrillBat> I guess it should be VST
<OvenWerks> The settings/preferences should tell you where they are looking
<KrillBat> or lxvst
<OvenWerks> vst are the worst because there is no standard place to put them.
<OvenWerks> I thought they used some lapspa as well.
<OvenWerks> *ladspa
<KrillBat> It says 'indexing /usr/lib/
<KrillBat> That seems promising
<KrillBat> oh nvm
<OvenWerks> KrillBat: do you know the name of any of the plugins? you might try using catfish to search on that name from the /usr folder
<OvenWerks> That was how I found the vst folder...
<stochastix> Im installing ubuntustudio right now to help guide a friend who is new to Linux, but I was wondering, what is the most current version of Blender that I can instal, even if i have to enable another repo?
<sakrecoer> stochastix: you don't need to add a repo, but you could of course... i personaly use the one dsitributed on http://blender.org
<sakrecoer> chose the 32 or 64 bit accroding to the machine, un pack the folder in your home, and then double click the "blender" executable in there
<sakrecoer> if you are installing 16.04, i believe the version bundled is 2.76b
<sakrecoer> the current version is 2.77a if i'm not mistaken
<sakrecoer> 2.77a runs fine on 16.04
<sakrecoer> if you want to set 2.77a as default when opening a file from the filemanager, right click on a -blend file, and chose "Open with another application"
<stochastix> hmm, Ill have to call him up, he said something like version 2.6 something, maybe he meant 2.7.6
<sakrecoer> the unflod "Use a custom command" brose to the blender exectuable and select it, then check the box "Use as default for this kindof file"
<sakrecoer> well.. if he is using 14.04 it might be 2.6 something...
<stochastix> He didnt like the idea of it just being in a download folder, and wanted it to be "installed" sort of :)
<sakrecoer> then it will require a ppa...
<sakrecoer> i don't know which one to recomend...
<sakrecoer> however, you don't need to run it from your download folder..
<sakrecoer> i run it from my ~/
<stochastix> I know, he could put it anywhere.
<sakrecoer> yes :)
<stochastix> I noticed blender comes with the libraries it needs in the tar file
<sakrecoer> exactly
<stochastix> does the binary need to stay in the directory above the libraries?
<sakrecoer> the only con i have noticed of using the blender.org bundle, is that you have to manualy tell your system to open -blend file with it...
<sakrecoer> you don't want to touch what is inside the bledner folder... the blender folder can be anywhere...
<stochastix> sakrecoer: you probably could change the settings for filetypes and point it to your binary right?
<sakrecoer> stochastix: although, i'm not sure i understand your question
<sakrecoer> exactly
<stochastix> sakrecoer: Im just saying, you want to leave the blender binary in the folder with the rest of the stuff.
<stochastix> You wouldnt want to just throw it in /usr/bin :)
<sakrecoer> yes, other wise it breaks
<stochastix> right
<sakrecoer> no..
<sakrecoer> another con would be that... to redner something in background with cli, you need to invoke blender from its folder.
<sakrecoer> unless you do some changes, that i don't know how to do lol
<sakrecoer> (i'm sure there is an easy way)
<sakrecoer> but if you are never render from the terminal, its not a problem (minor problem if you do render from terminal anyway)
<sakrecoer> stochastix: i have to run... best of luck! :) come back anytime if you need more help, or stick arround maybe someone else with better skills will reach out :)
<sakrecoer> o/
<sakrecoer> (better skill than me that is)
<stochastix> sakrecoer: Thanks, appreciate it. I have it installed now so ill poke around at it.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, z, what's up!
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Hi. So, you are in Sweden? Where? I live in Gothenburg.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, Awesome :) Not too far away, in a place called Biskops Arnö, do you know it?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Yes, I know it. I know someone who studied there. What is it that you are studying there?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, songwriting-course kinda. It's a year-long folkehøgskole, I'm guessing you know what that is in swedish :P
<zequence> If you ever come by Gothenburg, let me know.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, hell yeah I will! Also if you're ever near uppsala or stockholm, swing by here and visit :D This place is pretty neat
<zequence> I don't know the education itself, but it seemed like a nice place to focus on something for a year.
<sirriffsalot> Well, we'll see how they "teach the unteachable", the best a teacher can do in my mind is to reinforce certain fall-back techniques and ideas, but more importantly instill wonder and enthusiasm for whatever they're teaching
<Thinkpadur> Göteborg?
<Thinkpadur> come on.
<sirriffsalot> What I'm really hoping to get out of this place is some good overall wholesome songwriting skill (as I have none), and perhaps some real good bandmembers
<sirriffsalot> Working with swedes is so much fun..  love the language.. and they love norwegian for some odd reason
<Thinkpadur> but Norwegians are in love only with the Muslims.
<Thinkpadur> coz those are the only ones they accept open minded. :)
<sirriffsalot> Thinkpadur, way to slip into the convo by potentially trodding on a lot of toes, haha
<Thinkpadur> sirriffsalot: some time ago in the Danish universities (and not only) they were est. Hate-Norway-clubs ... for a reason.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, anyway, this place is rad. Do come by if you're passing through
<sirriffsalot> Their studio isn't that impressive though, but it's a start..
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I'm sure it will be good for you. You have good drive, and that is the most important thing.
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: that school looks idylic! I'm right on the other side of mälaren: södertälje
<sakrecoer> its even zombie-safe: on an island!?!
<sirriffsalot> zequence, cheers :D
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, on the other side of whatnow??
<sirriffsalot> This is what I'm seeing: mälaren: södertälje
<sirriffsalot> Half-island :D it's so rad!
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: south of biskops there is a lake, south of that lake, there is this town: http://osm.org/go/0bAtg6?node=30097996
<sakrecoer> about the same distance from stockholm, the oposit direction
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, aha, quite a way from here though
<sirriffsalot> Only got a bike as transportation so far :P
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: tell me something in sweden that isn't far away? :D Probably Malmö is the onl place close to everything :D
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, hehe, I suppose
<sirriffsalot> I might try biking all the way to Uppsala one day if the weather is nice
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: good idea!
<sirriffsalot> Tried my luck as a street musician in norway before coming here, did surprisingly well, so gonna try doing it in the nearest crowded town
<sakrecoer> interesting!
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, what do you play incidentally?
<sakrecoer> i sing, and i play grooveboxes
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: got quite a few battery operated boxes actualy... if you ever look for a streetjam partner in stockholm ;)
<sirriffsalot> Neat!
<sakrecoer> mpc500, tb-303, bolsa-bass and a few other ones...
<sirriffsalot> I really do want to play in stockholm, shitloads of people no doubt
<sakrecoer> yeah! i wonder how it would go tbh... probably well, at least if we would bring the waeather with us :P
<sirriffsalot> https://www.facebook.com/Astrid.Tramp/videos/10153600318802251/ not sure if you can see it but someone filmed me in Norway right before I left here
<sirriffsalot> Didn't get to warm up before playing that one :(
<sirriffsalot> Meh, guess it doesn't work for you, oh well
<Thinkpadur> http://sputniknews.com/photo/20160825/1044619469/norway-compulsary-military-service.html
<sakrecoer> i... could do the effort to log in, haven't checked up on my 3 friends in a long time :D
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: didn't do it... i logged in but it is still too exclusive :'(
<sakrecoer> \o/ i have 4 friends!
<sakrecoer> and there is a huge picture of mark zuckerberg on my homepage (o.o)
<sakrecoer> the robot thinks i should follow him...
<sakrecoer> i think it is the other way arround, that guy must be bored as hell
<sakrecoer> he is in 400x300 px, the rest of the people there are 64x64 :D
<sakrecoer> :'( i can look back in time 3 days... i need to add more friends to see more stories :'(
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: do you have an archive.org account?
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, hm
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, lol, suckerberg..
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I don't have the video anyways, so it's no use :(
<sakrecoer> and you are not allowed to download it?
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, Not sure how to
<sakrecoer> ok.. anyways i'd happily listen to something :)
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, hang on
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, meh it's a lot of fiddling with stuff, not that good a performance anyway imo lol. Surprised people threw money in for that one :D Unless I could friend you on buttbook, you might be able to see it, add Kåre Ylvisåker
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: i hate to turn you down, but facebook can't afford me :D
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, hey, if it weren't for people I didn't have to keep in touch with through no other means, I'd never touch it either..
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalot: yea... o ised to eb quite active there tbh
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, I'll let you know if I'm headed to stockholm one of these days
<sakrecoer> between 2010 and 2012
<sirriffsalot> Gonna play some piano in the cafeteria, catch you guys later!
<sakrecoer> but i realized all the people that actualy count in my life i reach through other means..
<sirriffsalot> Indeed :) Peace!
<studio-user300> hi!
<sakrecoer> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-26
<studio-user347> Hi, Looking for troubleshooting warbling audio on alsa playback with my rme hammerfall 9632 hardware.
<studio-user347> Seems it takes about 3 seconds for proper playback. So, seems like latency  or buffer.
<studio-user476> hi
<studio-user476> salut
<studio-user476> bye
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-27
<hockhamD> Can anyone tell me how to switch my laptop's internal microphone off in UbuntuStudio 16.04?  I have no sound setting icon in Settings or on the panel.
<hockhamD> And I can't get sound through headphones.  Monitoring through speakers works OK, but when I plug in headphones, the speakers cut out as expected but there is not sound in the headphones.
<JLye> What would go in the PR section? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PublicRelations
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-28
<CARLOSCREAR> HOLa SOY NUEVO EN UBUNTU STUDIO
<sakrecoer> CARLOSCREAR | !es
<sakrecoer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user515> hi @all
<studio-user515> I currently using Ubuntu Studio 16.10 beta1 . Is it possible for the final 16.10 , Ardour Ardour 5 to update 5.1?
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-22
<studio-user279> im curious about what kind of issues people aer having after they have completed the 17.04 update
<studio-user697> hello
<studio-user697> I be havin some trouble with upgrade from 16.04 to 17
<studio-user697> this is what I got in my dmesg
<studio-user697> [    0.000000] Linux version 4.4.0-92-lowlatency (buildd@lcy01-17) (gcc version  5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4) ) #115-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug  10 09:53:57 UTC 2017 (Ubuntu 4.4.0-92.115-lowlatency 4.4.76)
<studio-user697> today i went into software and did a complete update on everything which also listed OS update
<studio-user697> after rebooting, my DMESG is still the same
<studio-user697> what did I miss?
<studio-user697> software updater says:   The Software on this computer is UP TO DATE
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | studio-user697
<ubottu> studio-user697: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<studio-user697> ok thanks that was informative
<krytarik> You are welcome.
<studio-user697> i was jsut looking at Long Term vs non-LTS
<studio-user697> and I dont knwo that I NEED to upgrade but I have been getting some repeat system errors
<studio-user697> I am concerned that the upgrade to 17 might Break something
<studio-user697> having annoyances with VLC crashing and far too aftern the delayed response after a mouse click to open a menu or soemthing has become rather annoying aswell
<studio-user697> I would like to know if any hardware support was dropped from 16 to 17
<krytarik> Just try with a Live image if everything works still.
<studio-user697> and is there any significant changes to software being used like the file manager or Window Manger or Desktop Manage
<studio-user697> thats a good idea to run a live dvd for a bit.
<studio-user697> but it is very time consuming
<studio-user697> having reviewed the change log I see that file manger repalced with THUNAR is having some annoyances and so is Parole
<studio-user697> SO I think I will try and wait till january for LTS upgrade
<OvenWerks> studio-user697: it is unlikely that the file manager or media player will change for the next LTS
<OvenWerks> Thunar has been a part of Studio for a few years now since nautilus has been reduced in functionality.
<OvenWerks> The gnome media player seems to break every other release.
<OvenWerks> However, the idea of having a choice is that the user can install whatever filemanager/media player(s) <add list here> they enjoy using.
<studio-user697> thank you OvenWerks
<studio-user697> I wonder is it viable to run two different file manager? like I have 3 media palyers that I run simultaneously, parole, VLC and SMPlayer
<OvenWerks> of course, you can run more than one file manager. The desktop will continue to be thunar... maybe ask on #xubuntu how to change that part.
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-25
<ubuntu-studio> wifi
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-26
<studio-user788> cd /Hell
<studio-user788> lol
<studio-user788> I'm slowly getting my wife's mind changed to trying Linux (She's a Windows user), and so I was curious as to the easiest Distro / Environment I should introduce to her... Any help appreciated
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-21
<craigbass76> What's missing from a stock Ubuntu install to make it ubuntustudio?
<craigbass76> My employer just sent me an Ubuntu laptop, and I've go to leave the OS itself alone, but didn't know if there was some install-ubuntustudio_parts command I could run
<craigbass76> And Dropbox's app doesn't run unless I've got gnome (or Cinnamon) so I don't need XFCE, unfortunately  :(
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Installing linux-lowlatency, ubuntustudio-installer and ubuntustudio-controls might do the trick. From there you can run the "Ubuntu Metapackage Installer" and install what you need. Once you run ubuntustudio-controls, it will configure your user and allow realtime memory access.
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-22
<studio-user754> hi
<johnjay> hrm. i went to the website. clicked on about. then on features. i still don't understand what ubuntustudio is
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-19
<studiobot> Koulee was added by: Koulee
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-21
<studiobot> <Saltphase> Hi all. Has anyone successfully had the ledger live manager working (without wallet connection issues) on Disco Dingo 19.04 … Cheers
<rapidwave> Is Xenial still the latest LTS?
<rapidwave> Nevermind. I'm on Bionic anyway, but I found the name of the later one.
<OvenWerks> Bionic is as much an LTS as xenial
<OvenWerks> While xenial has the label, it relies totally on whatever updates are done for ubuntu vanilla. bionic is the same.
<OvenWerks> however, bionic plus the Studio backport PPA gives LTS like performance.
<Tulp4> hi
<rapidwave> I've already told the system to do an upgrade
<studiobot> Cäcilie Hoffman was added by: Cäcilie Hoffman
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-22
<Trappo> AYUDA instale ubuntu studio 19.04 y no aparece la barra de menu en la parte isquierdo solo tengo el panel en la parte superior
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what that means
<el> OvenWerks: google translate says: HELP install ubuntu studio 19.04 and the menu bar does not appear on the left side I only have the panel at the top
<OvenWerks> That is normal, xfce is not gnome session with ubuntu aditions
<Eickmeyer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Eickmeyer> I've told that same username several times that this is an English-only channel.
<OvenWerks> maybe hopes someone who understands will just happen to be here (shrugs)
<jdm7dv> I need directions on how to build and Ubuntu ISO server or Ubuntu Studio build.
<jdm7dv> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianCustomCD Thank you I'll start in Debian. Helped myself
<jdm7dv> https://github.com/sthysel/ubuntu-mirror Try this
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-23
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I speak Spanish fluently, is my first language I could help if needed, but I virtually know nothing.
<jdm7dv> can anyone tell me how to make an studio ISO server? or development of studio like a studio build?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go [I speak Spanish fluently, is my first language I could help if needed, but I vir …], I appreciate that, but IRC rules are that Spanish support is in the #ubuntu-es IRC channel. Since this group is bridged to the #ubuntustudio IRC channel, those rules apply here, which means this is an English-only channel.
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-24
<bartje> hello
<bartje> someone here knows how to synchronise tempo between ardour and zynaddsubfx, for example for delay effects in zynaddusbfx
<Eickmeyer[m]> bartje: Check in #ardour
<bartje> ok, thanks :-)
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-17
<Luca14> Hello. Have an issue with a USB soundcard Behringer UMC404HD on UbuntuStudio  20.04LTS fresh desktop install. Everything seems to work except input channels 1&2. Soundcard front signal led blinks fine when signal 1/2 is there and Qjackctl lists 4 inputs and 4 outputs correctly apparently. But input 1&2 do not carry any signal, even when the
<Luca14> soundcard front signal led are blinking (tried Calf and Ardour). Channel 3&4 works fine. Same cards works ok with same Ubuntustudio installation on another laptop. On the desktop, AVLinux live all 4 input channels works fine, Ubuntustudio live most of the times only 3&4, occasionally all 4 channels work without any software/hardware change. Any
<Luca14> known issue with that sound card or workaround? Thanks.
<OvenWerks> Luca14: does alsamixer show any mutes or low levels?
<OvenWerks> I am assuming you are using qjackctl to start jack?
<Luca14> No, actually alsamixer shows far less channels than expected,  even in working system. Tried to start jack via Qjackctl, from Arour itself, and eve Ardour Alsa, but same result
<Luca14> Is there a place where i can send as screenshot of alsamixer and qjackctl if needed? im not that expert
<oerheks> imgur.com
<Luca14> oerheks Thanks. OvenWerks alsamixer https://imgur.com/a/skhwuVn
<oerheks> is this the whole alsamixer? F11 full screen might show more sliders
<Luca14> OvenWerks  first bar was low. You were right. Alsamixer calls channel 1&2 CAPTURE LR MicFront (y)
<Luca14> oerheks yes, that's the whole alsamixer. Alsa call the 4 inout channels Mic Front and Rear and L+R. And as OvenWerkshas spotted correctly MicFront level was zero
<oerheks> oke
<Luca14> Thanks, you made my day (y)
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-19
<jaimelespates> Salut Du SalonS Merci De Vos TempS et AideS Je vous souhaite une bonne journée
<marco_> better here ... :)
<marco_> Eickmeyer: Compared to my Debian which was (at least I thought) optimized for RT Audio the DSP load in Bitwig with Ubuntu Studio looks much smoother!! In Debian it was way more spikey. This is with Ubuntu Studio https://i.imgur.com/uFTOOHQ.png
<marco_> So maybe under the line my system crash was good, cause I switched the distro
<Eickmeyer> marco_: Looks good. That ebb/flow is completely normal.
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-20
<markc> Hi, anyone up atm?
<corrinado[m]> up for?
<oerheks> :-)
<markc> I'm testing 20.10 with plasma and I "fiddled"  with the Pulse Bridging section of Studio Controls and now I'm not sure what the defaults should be in my case with an Audient USB interface. Audio is/was working into Ardour but I'm struggling to get any sound from either browser (FF/Chrome). A youtube video kind of plays but it stutters/buffers quite badly and I have a pretty good inet connection, and I've never experienced this on my regular Manjaro
<markc> laptop OS.
<markc> I guess my question is can anyone point to a page or tutorial about the best settings for the Pulse Bridging section of Studio Controls?
<markc> I give up. I'll have to go back to my regular Manjaro OS so I can hear youtube tutorials. Hopefully I will something to give me a clue. 20.10 should be excellent when it's fully released.
<corrinado[m]> Might be better to test your process on 20.04 as it's been somewhat tested. Is there a reason you're testing on 20.10??
<lilith33> I installed zynaddsubfx on ubuntu studiom but in no DAW I'm getting the GUI shown. I want to use the vst version
<n4dir> lilith33: it doesn't help you that much, but for me zynaddsubfx was shown in ardour out of box. I don't even recall i had to install zyn. In lmms it was already included
<lilith33> n4dir  thanks ... I'm for lunch now and ask again later
<n4dir> better leave the channel open. might always take a while. good luck
<n4dir> i'd also try if yoshimi has the same problems. For troubleshooting purposes
<lilith33> thanks ... I connect via cell phone
<marco__> Hi, I asked this before ... I installed the VST version of zynsubfx in Ubuntu Studio but I don't get the GUI. Any ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-21
<lilith33> Hi, I'm using REW for measuring my room, but now with Ubuntu Studio REW is not seeing my interface. It seems that it's occupied by Ubuntu Studio. How can I free it?
<Eickmeyer> lilith33: You're very unlikely to get help here. I've seen you posting in the channels that aren't going to help you. Perhaps you don't know about #lau (Linux Audio Users) or #opensourcemusicians ? Those two channels are much more active.
<lilith33> Eickmeyer... ok I'll try it there ... thanks
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-23
<taal> [new release | Mt6913 by René Muñoz Córdova | Internet Archive]
<Pa96> Hi all
<kilde__> How do I delete older instances of the same program? Sweet Home 3d and gimp to be specific
